# Vor was habt ihr richtig Angst / Ekel?



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

Hey Ihr,

Wollt mal fragen vor was Ihr euch so richtig fürchtet oder euch ekelt... ^^

Gerade in meiner Hass-saison habe ich genügend Grund dazu:

Zum einen ekelt es mich tierisch vor Schnecken - das ist soo schlimm das ich nichtmal offene Schuhe anziehe - konnte ja an so ein ekelding hinkommen... wenns dann doch mal geregnet hat und die viechers überall sind sieht man mich nur noch irgendwie um die dinger rumtänzeln - jaaaa weit weg von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere wo vor ich *wirklich* Panik habe sind Gewitter! (schrecklich und das in meinem Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
da verschanze ich mich in meiner Wohnung und geh nicht mehr raus bevor das nicht weg ist... Es wäre nicht so das ich denke das mir was passiert oder das mich ein blitz trifft - aber mich reist es jedes mal dermaßen wenn es donntert das ganz aus ist^^ die beste methode um das gewitter zu überleben ist dann mein ipod mit seehr lauter musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgendwie habe ich dann auch immer noch das talent genau jedesmal vor einem gewitter aufzuwachen -.-
und schlafen geht ja in der zeit nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin gespannt wovor ich euch total ekelt oder fürchtet (oder früher angst hattet^^)

LG


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. Mai 2009)

Ich ekle mich vor McDonalds Essen... Die Hamburger sehen da sehen so kaputt aus, und als ob die in nem Klo zubereitet worden wären.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne: BURGER KING! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (25. Mai 2009)

wenn du einma in den usa oder kanada warst dann denkste auch bei burger king würden die dinger hier sonst wo rausziehn
da drüben schmeckt das sogar noch nach fleisch Oo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Infernallord schrieb:


> wenn du einma in den usa oder kanada warst dann denkste auch bei burger king würden die dinger hier sonst wo rausziehn
> da drüben schmeckt das sogar noch nach fleisch Oo



Nur dass die Herstellung streng überwacht wird und überall auf der Welt exakt gleich ist ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn, dann schmeckt es überall gut/scheisse.


----------



## Infernallord (25. Mai 2009)

naja ok aber es gibt noch n unterschied... bei denen wird das warm verkauft und das is zu nem großen teil bei uns definitiv nicht so

btt: ich kann krabbelviecher nich ausstehen, so teile überleben bei mir nie lang xP


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

Also vor was ich Angst hätte wäre so eine psychische Krankheit. Alzheimer und Co! Stell dir vor du bist nur manchmal bei Bewußtsein und mußt ständig erfahren was du für einen Mist gelabbert oder getan hast.

Ich glaube meine größte Angst ist die "eine Situation nicht unter Kontrolle zu haben". Das paßt auch schön darauf wenn man mit nem Auto in nen Graben rutscht! *gG*


----------



## sTereoType (25. Mai 2009)

ich hab nur angst vor spritzen, auch wenn ich weiß das es nicht wehtut. geht aber noch in keine phobie über


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Spinnen mir kann man mit ner 4 meter langen schlange ankommen und sonstwas für zeug aber bei spinnen rast ich aus da will ich nur noch weg einfach laufen laufen laufen >.<

edit: spritzen hab ich nur angst wenn mir blut abgenommen werden soll und zwar genau vor dem moment wenn ich zusehen muss wie die kanüle mit MEINEM blut vollläuft Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab moderate Höhenangst... solange ein Geländer wirklich fest und stabil ist, sowie mind. 30cm über meiner Hüfte erst aufhört, dann geht es... bei allem anderen gehts mir schon garnicht mehr so wirklich gut und pure Dunkelheit, ängstigt mich dann doch sehr... generell habe ich eine sehr rege Phantasie und wenn es dann wirklich Pechschwarz ist, krieg ich oftmals ziemliche Panik und kann danach zum Beispiel auch nicht mehr einschlafen, wenn ich nicht alles hell erleuchtet habe und wirklich jede Dunkle Ecke ausgeleuchtet ist.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Mücken und Moskietos jeglicher Form und Art:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei manchmal geht die Angst dann in eine Art barbarischen Raserei-Zustand über. Dann schnapp ich mir das erstbeste Buch und das Vieh muss dran glauben. So fühlt sich wohl ein Ork im Blutrausch.

Ah und ich LIEBE Spinnen, weil die mir Mücken vom Hals halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Mai 2009)

Haie, oder eigentlich allgemein dunkle tiefe Gewässer. Meine Horrorvison wäre es nachts auf offener See zu schwimmen und zu sehen wie aus der Tiefe ein Maul auf mich zukommt. Ich glaube da würde ich an einem Herzinfarkt sterben.

Und vor Giftschlangen hab ich auch Schiss (keine "normalen" Schlangen, so ne kleine Kornnatter oder Königphyton würde ich mir eigentlich selber im Terrarium halten. Die sind putzig).

Ekel habe ich vor mir selbst. Genauer gesagt vor meinem Adamsapfel. Wenn sich das Ding beim Schlucken unter der Haut bewegt. Bääääääh.


Edit: weil ich es gerade gelesen habe. Höhenangst habe ich auch. Der Eiffelturm war eine einzige Tortur für mich^^


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2009)

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als totgekochte Tomaten *würg*

@Davatar: gut geröstet mit Honig ist das Kerlchen sicher schmackhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (25. Mai 2009)

Spinnen *schauder*
schlimm diese dummen viecher o_O


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

whaaa also ärzte allgemen finde ich auch gaaaanz grausig -.- ich geh wirklich nur zum arzt wenn ich grad blaumachen will oder wirklich umfalle -.-

hatte da mal einen relativ (im nachhinein witzigen) fall.... hatte seit einiger zeit so richtiges stechen im herz/brust. immer wenn ich eingeatmet habe... ging auch gar nicht mehr weg... hm... scheiße und nu? bin dann grad mit der sbahn nachhause gefahren und das hat wieder sooo gezogen... bin voll hysterisch geworden weil ich dachte ich krieg gleich nen herzinfarkt!! (mein paps hatte auch mit 20 einen - und gesund leb ich wirklich nicht) hab dann ganz weinerlich meinen doc angerufen und nach einem termin gebettelt... der hat sich natürlich köstlich amüsiert als ich ihm sagte ich hätte nen herzinfarkt -.- 

letztendlich wars dieser brustmuskel denn ich mir irgendwie verspannt hatte -.-

edit: höhe geht bei mir wieder... allerdings hab ich meinen horror bei den aufzügen... wer einmal im olympiaturm war kann mich vielleicht verstehen^^


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> @Davatar: gut geröstet mit Honig ist das Kerlchen sicher schmackhaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was Du meinst sind Heuschrecken. Aber die mag ich lieber geröstet mit Paprika (Chips-mässig) als mit Honig.



Thorrak schrieb:


> Ekel habe ich vor mir selbst. Genauer gesagt vor meinem Adamsapfel. Wenn sich das Ding beim Schlucken unter der Haut bewegt. Bääääääh.


Lustig, als kleines Kind wollt ich immer nen riesigen Adamsampfel haben, weil ich fand dass das männlicher aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gron83 (25. Mai 2009)

> Spinnen mir kann man mit ner 4 meter langen schlange ankommen und sonstwas für zeug aber bei spinnen rast ich aus da will ich nur noch weg einfach laufen laufen laufen >.<


Oh ja, das kenn ich. Bei den mistigen Achtbeinern wird mir auch ganz anders. Wenn ich eine sehe gibts nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
Entweder die Spinne wird geplättet, oder ich schlage eine andere Richtung ein. Dazwischen gibt's nichts.




> In diesem Sinne: BURGER KING


Hehe, unterschreib ich mal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. Mai 2009)

Was ich auch nicht mag (und dafür dürft ihr mich schlagen) sind Saucen aller Art... So schleimig und bääääää! Irgendwo in meinem Köpfchen werd ich wahrscheinlich eine schlechte Erfahrung damit gesammelt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was Du meinst sind Heuschrecken. Aber die mag ich lieber geröstet mit Paprika (Chips-mässig) als mit Honig.



Auch aber ich habe gelernt, dass man praktisch jedes Insekt auf diese Weise zu bereiten kann...geht auch mit Bienen und Wespen!


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Wuhu ... als Freak oute.
Ich ekel mich vor Leuten, hab da keine speziellen Präferenzen. Einfach jeder der mir zu nah kommt oder in Menschenmengen (wuah da packts mich echt ) *yeah sick i know* .

Angst ... hmm will mir grade spontan keine Einfallen. Obwohl Wespen ... das hat aber eher mit ner Allergie zu tuen von daher würde ich eher Respekt sagen.

So long

Aero


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht mag (und dafür dürft ihr mich schlagen) sind Saucen aller Art... So schleimig und bääääää! Irgendwo in meinem Köpfchen werd ich wahrscheinlich eine schlechte Erfahrung damit gesammelt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wirst halt ne soooo scharfe soße gegessen haben das es 2 mal gebrannt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (25. Mai 2009)

Angst vor Einsamkeit Verlassen zu sein hmm... Panische Alpträume immer riesige Räume allein Wände gehen immer weiter weg joa hmm davor allein zu sein


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

hm menschen? kann ich verstehen...

mir läufts nur bei 2 eiskalt den rücken runter...

1# Dirk Bach (arghhh *schüttel*
2# dieser kerl der immer den Beckenbauer nachmacht, da hab ich sogar mal alpträume gekriegt^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe vor nichts angst! 


was mich aber ekelt sind Spinnen ^^ Vogel spinnen oder so angst hab nicht von denen aber ja ^^ ich finde die einfach ekel Haft.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

Ach ja! Ich ekel mich vor Schimmel! *gg*

Ich hab mal Fernsehen geschaut (schon Jahre her) und mir nebenher ein Stück Käsekuchen aus dem Kühlschrank geholt. Ich biß beim glotzen genüsslich ab und als ich dann auf das Käsestück runter blickte war an der Stelle wo ich abgebissen hatte noch die hälfte eines Schimmelkreises. 

BUAH! Ich bin sofort ins Bad gerannt und hab mir den Käsekuchen nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm menschen? kann ich verstehen...
> 
> mir läufts nur bei 2 eiskalt den rücken runter...
> 
> ...


es gibt hunderte künstler die Beckenbauer nachmachen welchen meinst du ? XD


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es gibt hunderte künstler die Beckenbauer nachmachen welchen meinst du ? XD



Bestimmt Supa Richie
*Urks*


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Hier passt ganz gut ein Text zu Woodie Allens Phobien rein:


> Regisseur und Schauspieler Woody Allen hat nach eigenen Angaben Panik vor Insekten, Sonnenschein, Hunden, Kindern, Höhe, kleinen Räumen, Menschenmengen, Krebs und jedem anderen Ort auf der Welt außerhalb Manhattans. Flug-, Wasser- und Friedhofsangst


Den gesamten Text zu Phobien von Popsternchen und -blümchen gibts auf max.de


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

das ist fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann darfst du mich nie daheim besucht - bin selber so ein kleiner kühlschrankschimmelzüchter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(von meinem immerwieder schimmelnden altbau  mal ganz zu schweigen)

ich mein ihn hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da würd ich umdrehen und wegrennen wenn der auf mich zukäme^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bekomm immer nen tierischen Schock, wenn ne Spinne direkt auf mir drauf sitzt. So mittelgroße Dinger ... nicht solche ganz kleinen. Die schüttel ich dann immer in einer Schockreaktion vom feinsten ab. Dann wird sie beäugelt, analysiert und betrachtet, bis mir langweilig wird. Dann stirbt sie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab auch schon ne Spinne über mehrere Monate in meinem Zimmer hocken lassen. Die hat schön die Fliegen gefangen. Bis sie mir irgendwann beim Staubsaugen wieder eingefallen ist. Das war für die arme Spinne wohl ziehmlich unterhaltsam. (*brrrr ... wuuuuusshhh*)

Beim Zahnarzt fühl ich mich extrem unwohl. Die hat mal nen toten Zahn von mir behandelt, wo ich so ziemlich nichts gespührt habe/spühren konnte. Trotzdem bin ich danach erstmal schön zusammen gebrochen. Kreislaufkollaps. -.- Muss eigentlich wieder hin, aber ich hab sowas von absolut keine Lust auf den Mist.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Und wer ist das Marion?


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich mein ihn hier



I knew it ... =P

Früher war er schlimmer, da hat er sogar gesungen.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und wer ist das Marion?



wie der heißt meinst du? matze knop... der supa richie (das hab ich schon wieder verdrängt^^)


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Vorsicht Richie, ein Hochheus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wie der heißt meinst du? matze knop... der supa richie (das hab ich schon wieder verdrängt^^)


vor dem würden wahrscheinlich alle abhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Qonix -.- du bist einfahc fertig


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Nur dass die Herstellung streng überwacht wird und überall auf der Welt exakt gleich ist ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar, die lassen sich genau aus irgend einem Land, genau das Fleisch liefern was die brauchen. Das schmeckt natürlich überall anders. Ob in Spanien, in Deutschland oder in Amerika. Man muss es nur mal getestet haben umdarüber irgendwas sagen zu können.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

angst bzw ekel hab ich vor so kleinem spinnenzeugs .. find die einfach eklig .. aber töten kann ich sie ;P nur it der hand einfach so find ichs eklig 

sonst eigentlich nix grosses .. 
glaub am meisten angst hätt ich wenn ich besoffen auf ner party war und am next morgen neben nem mann oder so aufwachen würd xD horror alptraum xD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sonst eigentlich nix grosses ..
> glaub am meisten angst hätt ich wenn ich besoffen auf ner party war und am next morgen neben nem mann oder so aufwachen würd xD horror alptraum xD


davor hät ich auch angst >.<


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Klar, die lassen sich genau aus irgend einem Land, genau das Fleisch liefern was die brauchen. Das schmeckt natürlich überall anders. Ob in Spanien, in Deutschland oder in Amerika. Man muss es nur mal getestet haben umdarüber irgendwas sagen zu können.


Eigentlich liegt das grosse Geheimnis von McDonalds einfach darin, dass sie möglichst geschmackloses Fleisch machen und den fehlenden Geschmack dann mit Sauce überdecken. Ich hatte mal das fragwürdige Vergnügen, nen Burger ohne Sauce zu erwischen. Das schmeckt echt wie Pappe. Ihr könnts ja selbst mal ausprobieren und nen Burger ohne Sauce bestellen. Ist aber rausgeworfenes Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2009)

angst richtig, hab ich nur um das leben meiner freunde/verwandte


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Eigentlich liegt das grosse Geheimnis von McDonalds einfach darin, dass sie möglichst geschmackloses Fleisch machen und den fehlenden Geschmack dann mit Sauce überdecken. Ich hatte mal das fragwürdige Vergnügen, nen Burger ohne Sauce zu erwischen. Das schmeckt echt wie Pappe. Ihr könnts ja selbst mal ausprobieren und nen Burger ohne Sauce bestellen. Ist aber rausgeworfenes Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ises das vorher nicht? XD


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

ich ess die immer ohne sauce .. und so schlecht sind die nid .. vlt leigts daran das sie in der schweiz viele vorschriften haben^^


----------



## Gron83 (25. Mai 2009)

> Ich bekomm immer nen tierischen Schock, wenn ne Spinne direkt auf mir drauf sitzt. So mittelgroße Dinger ... nicht solche ganz kleinen


Ihhh, da wär die Größe des Krabblers bei mir egal, der Schock wär der gleiche.



> Beim Zahnarzt fühl ich mich extrem unwohl


Hm, wer nicht? Bin da auch kein großer Fan, aber manchmal muss es einfach sein.
Da ist man immer froh, wenn man es hinter sich gebracht hat. Allein dieser Gruch
in deren Praxen und dieses Bohrgeräusch *schauder*




> mir läufts nur bei 2 eiskalt den rücken runter...
> 
> 1# Dirk Bach (arghhh *schüttel* ...


Ja das versteh ich. Kann den auch überhaupt nicht ab. Sobald der Typ über den Fernseher huscht,
wird ruckartig nach der Fernbedienung gegriffen und blindlings umgeschalten.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> dann darfst du mich nie daheim besucht - bin selber so ein kleiner *kühlschrankschimmel*züchter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Notiz an mich selbst* nie auf die Idee kommen Marion zu besuchen!

Ok! Die Idee wurde gestrichen bevor ich überhaupt auf so nen Gedanken gekommen wäre!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Beim Zahnarzt fühl ich mich extrem unwohl.



Das muß man ausgleichen! Mein alter Zahnarzt hatte zwei extrem nette Zahnarzthelferinnen! Da kostet die Fahrt zum Zahnarzt dann nicht mehr gar soviel Überwindung. Leider hat er es mit der Rechnung immer etwas "verpeilt". Und wenn du dann ständig draufzahlen mußt, hast du irgendwann die Faxen dicke....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist aber rausgeworfenes Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selber kochen ftw.

Hmm Panik ... Krankenhäuser


----------



## Winipek (25. Mai 2009)

ZAHNARZT *uhhh* definitiv!!

Nicht so sehr die Spritze oder wenn gebohrt wird, sondern die Voruntersuchung..
Wenn der mit dieser Metallspitze überall langkratzt...*ihhhh* 
Das ist Horror  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pur !


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> glaub am meisten angst hätt ich wenn ich besoffen auf ner party war und am next morgen neben nem mann oder so aufwachen würd xD horror alptraum xD



Dass dir sowas überhaupt in den Sinn kommt, würde mir an deiner Stelle schon bedenklich vorkommen... oO


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2009)

Mein nächster Termin, glaub nächste Woche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird ein Frosttest oder wie der Arzt gesagt hatte. Da werden die Zähne überprüft wie also, wie viel kälte drann kann. Also irgendwie hat sich das nicth so gut angehört, hab schon Angst davor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm, Spinnen die wenn man sie töten will auf einem losgehen. Vor den grösseren hab ich keine Angst. Hatte schon ein paar mal einen Vogelspinne auf der Hand. Dann Bienen und Wespen da ich dort einen leichte Alergie habe. Vor Giftschlangen hab ich auch sehr grossen respekt. Bei Würgeschlangen hab ich wiederum kein Problem. Aber das schlimmste ist meistens wenn ich mal wieder im Meer bin und etwas weiter draussen bin kommt mir immer wieder der weisse Hai und solche Sachen in den Sinn und da mach ich doch recht schnell kehrt und geh wieder in den Swimmingpool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hasse das Meer sowieso wegen diesem schei** Salzwasser.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> dann darfst du mich nie daheim besucht - bin selber so ein kleiner kühlschrankschimmelzüchter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe bei nem freudn in der arabeit ham se den kühlschrank mit nem hochdruckreiniger auspritzen müssen weil da bereits ein hühnchen (gebraten) 3 jahre lang drinlag XDDDDDD

also marion so schlimm kanns bei dir gar nid sein


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

> Mein nächster Termin, glaub nächste Woche unsure.gif wird ein Frosttest oder wie der Arzt gesagt hatte. Da werden die Zähne überprüft wie also, wie viel kälte drann kann. Also irgendwie hat sich das nicth so gut angehört, hab schon Angst davor crying.gif



hm... naja wenn du glück hast testet er es mit einem lecker erdbeereis


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mein nächster Termin, glaub nächste Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viel Spass. Stell dir vor:

Du beißt in ein frisches Eis. Richtig reinBEISSEN.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ises das vorher nicht? XD


Jau, aber wollte hier keine McDo-BurgerKing-Sonstwas-Glaubenskriege anfechten und habs daher nicht geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> ich ess die immer ohne sauce .. und so schlecht sind die nid .. vlt leigts daran das sie in der schweiz viele vorschriften haben^^


o_O Igitt...Dann geb ich Dir mal nen Tip: Geh zum Metzger, kauf Dir ein ordentliches Stück Burgerfleisch (Muahaha), kauf Brötchen im Laden, dazu je nach Belieben Tomate, Salat, Zwiebeln oder sogar Gurken wenn Du unbedingt musst, dazu Ketchup und Senf. Dann nach Hause, Fleisch braten, Brötchen kurz in den Backofen und Du hast die besten Burger der Welt. Danach wirst Du nie mehr McDo-Burger ohne Sauce essen...oder mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausser Du bist Ignorant ^^



Aero_one schrieb:


> Selber kochen ftw.


Korrekt, aber bei Burgern bevorzuge ich braten!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hmm, Spinnen die wenn man sie töten will auf einem losgehen. Vor den grösseren hab ich keine Angst. Hatte schon ein paar mal einen Vogelspinne auf der Hand. Dann Bienen und Wespen da ich dort einen leichte Alergie habe. Vor Giftschlangen hab ich auch sehr grossen respekt. Bei Würgeschlangen hab ich wiederum kein Problem. Aber das schlimmste ist meistens wenn ich mal wieder im Meer bin und etwas weiter draussen bin kommt mir immer wieder der weisse Hai und solche Sachen in den Sinn und da mach ich doch recht schnell kehrt und geh wieder in den Swimmingpool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaa die horrorvorstellung wenn du den grund unter dir nicht mehr erkennst XD die hab ih auch

wobei ich dann lieber runtertauche


----------



## Benjaloo (25. Mai 2009)

Ich ekel mich eigendleich nur vor Schimmel, ich kanns einfach nicht leiden wenn ich was sehe was schon matschig und grau/grün ist!

Angst hatte ich immer vor der Dunkelheit, aber das hat sich gottseidank mit der Zeit gebessert


----------



## Soramac (25. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Viel Spass. Stell dir vor:
> 
> Du beißt in ein frisches Eis. Richtig reinBEISSEN.
> 
> ...




Nee oder.. das kann ich überhaupt nicht leiden. Naja, wenns ist, wirst du mich schon schreien hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaub das kann man nicht überhören.


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. Mai 2009)

Ich ekel mich vor Glibberzeugs >.<
Ernsthaft jetzt, ich kann kein durchzogenes Steak essen wegen diesem eeeekelhaften Fett oder was das Zeug ist ^^

Naja, gibt ja zum Glück magere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Lob auf die Wissenschaft aussprech*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dass dir sowas überhaupt in den Sinn kommt, würde mir an deiner Stelle schon bedenklich vorkommen... oO



hatte schon oft nen blackout darum .. najo angst hab ich davor ;D


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dass dir sowas überhaupt in den Sinn kommt, würde mir an deiner Stelle schon bedenklich vorkommen... oO



hi hi hi das hab ich auch gedacht, wollts aber nicht schreiben! oO



Soramac schrieb:


> Mein nächster Termin, glaub nächste Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



....ja und da hilft es ungemein wenn man an was heißes denkt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Da gabs mal so nen Film. Der spielte im Busch und da wurde ein Päärchen von einem Kannibalstamm gefangen genommen. Sie waren jeweils an einem Holzstamm gefesselt und die Eingeborenen tanzten, untermalt von Trommellauten, um sie und um ein Feuer herum. Dann meinte er zu ihr:"Ganz egal was auch passiert! Vergiss nicht! Sie berühren nur deinen Körper nicht deine Seele!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 °oO (Interessante Theorie) dachte ich mir so beim anschauen und habs beim Zahnarzt ausprobiert. Schau geradeaus und etwas nach oben. Fixiere einen Punkt an und denke an etwas anderes. Versuch dich so stark wie möglich auf deine Gedanken zu konzentrieren. Und denke nur noch an diese Sache (irgendwas tolles, z.B. Strandurlaub, schöne Erinnerungen, neues Auto, sonstwas) konzentriere dich so stark wie möglich drauf. Verdränge die Schmerzen als ob sie kein Gefühl sondern ein Ton wären den du nur aus weiter ferne hörst. Sie sind kaum noch vorhanden. Was der Zahnarzt da macht, kommt dir vor wie ein Traum, weil du bist grad intensiv in deinen Gedanken und nur dort! Alles um dich herum nimmst du nur durch einen Schleier wahr.

Hm ok, man muß schon nen "Hang" zur Selbsthypnose haben aber dann stört dich so ein Zahnarztbesuch eigentlich nicht wirklich! *gg*


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Igitt...Dann geb ich Dir mal nen Tip: Geh zum Metzger, kauf Dir ein ordentliches Stück Burgerfleisch (Muahaha), kauf Brötchen im Laden, dazu je nach Belieben Tomate, Salat, Zwiebeln oder sogar Gurken wenn Du unbedingt musst, dazu Ketchup und Senf. Dann nach Hause, Fleisch braten, Brötchen kurz in den Backofen und Du hast die besten Burger der Welt. Danach wirst Du nie mehr McDo-Burger ohne Sauce essen...oder mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die faulheit ist der meinschheit untergang ..
klar selber machen ist besser .. aber die zeit hat man nunmal nid immer

wenn ich zuhause bin mach ich mir auch lieber spearips mit lecker pommes oder spagetti carbonara mit vieeel schinken und nem condon bleu dazu xD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die faulheit ist der meinschheit untergang ..
> klar selber machen ist besser .. aber die zeit hat man nunmal nid immer
> 
> wenn ich zuhause bin mach ich mir auch lieber spearips mit lecker pommes oder spagetti carbonara mit vieeel schinken und nem condon bleu dazu xD


und ich dachte immer ICH kann essen bis zum umfallen aber du topst mich um längen spagetti UND Cordon bleu 
Alter schwede oO


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> °oO (Interessante Theorie) dachte ich mir so beim anschauen und habs beim Zahnarzt ausprobiert. Schau geradeaus und etwas nach oben. Fixiere einen Punkt an und denke an etwas anderes. Versuch dich so stark wie möglich auf deine Gedanken zu konzentrieren. Und denke nur noch an diese Sache (irgendwas tolles, z.B. Strandurlaub, schöne Erinnerungen, neues Auto, sonstwas) konzentriere dich so stark wie möglich drauf. Verdränge die Schmerzen als ob sie kein Gefühl sondern ein Ton wären den du nur aus weiter ferne hörst. Sie sind kaum noch vorhanden. Was der Zahnarzt da macht, kommt dir vor wie ein Traum, weil du bist grad intensiv in deinen Gedanken und nur dort! Alles um dich herum nimmst du nur durch einen Schleier wahr.
> ...



genau das hab ich beim tätoowierer gemacht^^ *jaaa nicht anmerken lassen dass das was der mann da macht scheiße weh tut* augen zu und jaaa an was anderes denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2009)

*Ekel:*

- Leute die anderen Leuten nachglotzen.. z.B. Kerle -> leicht bekleidete Frauen 

*Angst:*

- Große Höhen: Wandern ist völlig in Ordnung, aber wenn ich dann zu nach an eine Klippe komme, wird mir leicht mal übel.

- Ameisen, ich check jeden Rasen 3x ab bevor ich mich hinsetze.. Bin schon mal im Ameisenhaufen gesessen

- Angst davor, Freunde zu verlieren


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

_*Meine panische angst is es lebendig begraben zu werden was aber heut zu tage
 eher nicht der fall sein wurde.dan hab ich auch noch ne recht rege fantasie was dunkelheit angeht wen 
es bei mier zu dunkel is sehe ich in nem stuhl und na jacke eine person-.-**ja ich weis das hat schon einer geschrieben es stimmt aber** und auserdem hab ich tierische hohen angst ich bekomme bei hohen gebauden panik attacken und schweis ausbruche.
Ekel Faktor is wen ich adern sehe egal welche art und ekel mich von meerestieren .*_


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer ICH kann essen bis zum umfallen aber du topst mich um längen spagetti UND Cordon bleu
> Alter schwede oO


Ich war mal Kiloschnitzel essen -> bis 500 Gramm war es lecker und gut, plötzlich wurde jeder Bissen immer mehr widerlich, bei 800 Gramm musst ich mich geschlagen geben. Aber das ist ne einmalige Erfahrung und kann ich Dir weiterempfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Tage drauf hatt ich übermässige Lust auf Salat und Gesundes ^^
Ich ess auch heute noch Schnitzeln, aber ich weiss die kleinen mehr zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Was ich total ecklig finde ist, wenn sich im Film jemand die Pulsadern aufschneidet. Da lauf ich dann weiss aus und kann jedem Gespenst Konkurrenz machen. Ich hoff ich treff nie im RL jemanden der sowas gemacht hat, würd wohl vor Schreck erstarren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahja und Raststättentoiletten sind auch ecklig, igitt... Man stelle sich vor: Du öffnest die Tür, der ganze Boden ist nass. Ob es Wasser ist oder nicht, ist nicht wirklich zu erkennen. Zur Zierde noch ein paar Toilettenpapierstücke, die darin rumschwimmen. Du hast ein grosses Geschäft vor sich und öffnet die Tür zu ner Kabine. Dabei verdrängt man den Gedanken, wer alles diesen Türhebel schonmal angelangt hat. Nun sieht man die Toilette, natürlich ungespült und vermutlich sogar verstopft. Naja, es ist dringend, also muss man halt. Nun stellt man fest, dass auch kein Klopapier mehr da ist...*brrrrrrr* Bin ich froh hab ich gelernt, immer Klopapier auf Reisen mitzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer ICH kann essen bis zum umfallen aber du topst mich um längen spagetti UND Cordon bleu
> Alter schwede oO



mein schlimmstes war mal 500gramm spagetti (soviel sind nunma in nem pack drin xD)
und dann zuckerwatte essen (so 5-6 stück) xD da war mir richtig schelcht XD

aber spagetti und cordon bleu mach ich des öfteren ist voll lecker .. und wenn viel sport machst ist das auch möglich

dünne leute können mehr auf einma reinhauen als dicke .. unlogisch aber is so ;D

@davatar .. auch schon gemacht XD das ist soo geil
du isst und isst und das ding wird einfach nid weniger aber irgendwann hast es gegessen und denkst nur wtf ich platz gleich ;D

und das mit blutadern .. ich kann nur mein eigenes blut nicht sehen da werd ich onmächtig .. (also mehr als jetzt nur ne kleine wunde aber z.b. kochendes wasser über fuss verband wegnehmen schmerzen + blut = bäm xD) zum glück war ich da nid alein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Ekel Faktor is wen ich adern sehe egal welche art [/b][/i]



Da fällt mir was lustiges ein.^^ Ich hab mal einem Kumpel meine Rollvenen gezeigt, der hat gewürgt und sich fast übergeben. Versteh ich nicht, sieht total lustig aus, wenn sich Venen 2 cm nach links/rechts bewegen können.^^


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Da fällt mir was lustiges ein.^^ Ich hab mal einem Kumpel meine Rollvenen gezeigt, der hat gewürgt und sich fast übergeben. Versteh ich nicht, sieht total lustig aus, wenn sich Venen 2 cm nach links/rechts bewegen können.^^



*würg*

Das will wirklich keiner sehen..


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @davatar .. auch schon gemacht XD das ist soo geil
> du isst und isst und das ding wird einfach nid weniger aber irgendwann hast es gegessen und denkst nur wtf ich platz gleich ;D


Da hab ich noch ein Experiment für Dich: Geh in den Supermarkt und kauf Dir eine 1kg-Packung Speiseeis (bei mir wars Zitronensorbee, mjam). Ich wette mit Dir, dass Du es nicht schaffst, die Packung in 1 Stunde ohne fremde Hilfe zu verputzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir habens nicht mal zu zweit geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Mü Angst hätt ich von nem weltweiten Stromausfall über längere Zeit. Da wär ich dann nämlich arbeitslos ^^


----------



## Gron83 (25. Mai 2009)

> Hmm, Spinnen die wenn man sie töten will auf einem losgehen. Vor den grösseren hab ich keine Angst. Hatte schon ein paar mal einen Vogelspinne auf der Hand.
> ...
> Vor Giftschlangen hab ich auch sehr grossen respekt.


Boah, wenn so ein Vieh auf meiner Hand wäre, würde es wohl kurzerhand die Wand auf sich zukommen sehen.
Vor Giftschlangen hätt ich auch Respekt, ist, denke ich, auch gesünder.




> Ich war mal Kiloschnitzel essen -> bis 500 Gramm war es lecker und gut, plötzlich wurde jeder Bissen immer mehr widerlich, bei 800 Gramm musst ich mich geschlagen geben. Aber das ist ne einmalige Erfahrung und kann ich Dir weiterempfehlen wink.gif Die Tage drauf hatt ich übermässige Lust auf Salat und Gesundes ^^


Alter Schwede, da würde es mich ja zerreissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im Nachhinein hätt ich trotzdem nicht genug von Fleisch. "Fleisch ist mein Gemüse" sag ich nur, 
da kann mir so ein Teller Kompost gern gestohlen bleiben. Ausnahme mach ich nur bei Nudelsalat.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @davatar .. auch schon gemacht XD das ist soo geil
> du isst und isst und das ding wird einfach nid weniger aber irgendwann hast es gegessen und denkst nur wtf ich platz gleich ;D



will auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns gibts nur riesenpizza - wombrechts ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ekel Faktor is wen ich adern sehe egal welche art und ekel mich von meerestieren .



hihi dann wäre ich auch deine totale traumfrau - ich guck aus wie eine landkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir siehste vom hals bis zu den unterarmen so ziemlich jede ader durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nackisch mal anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

ich hab ma volle 500g Lasagne verdrückt am nächsten tag fand ich lasagne auch wiederlich weil mir so tierisch schlecht war >.<


----------



## Kronas (25. Mai 2009)

ich mag keine kleinen insekten :O
dafür mag ich große 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich noch höhenangst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hihi dann wäre ich auch deine totale traumfrau - ich guck aus wie eine landkarte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach, ein Bisschen Bodypainting und schon wär ihm das egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da hab ich noch ein Experiment für Dich: Geh in den Supermarkt und kauf Dir eine 1kg-Packung Speiseeis (bei mir wars Zitronensorbee, mjam). Ich wette mit Dir, dass Du es nicht schaffst, die Packung in 1 Stunde ohne fremde Hilfe zu verputzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nope pack ich auch nid :<
aber die 500g stracatella dinger ess ich dir in ca 1,5h ^^ schön gemütlich beim film kuken 1kg ist einfach zuviel ;D


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sieht total lustig aus, wenn sich Venen 2 cm nach links/rechts bewegen können.^^



Menschenphobie +5 

*Urks*


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (25. Mai 2009)

Paladinen...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hihi dann wäre ich auch deine totale traumfrau - ich guck aus wie eine landkarte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ROFL >.<


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Paladinen...



Pff.. Get a life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach, ein Bisschen Bodypainting und schon wär ihm das egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich unterdrücke den drang jetzt was blödes zu schreiben >.>


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich unterdrücke den drang jetzt was blödes zu schreiben >.>



sexy genug? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> sexy genug? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuff

(gott sei dank sind meine arbeitskollegen weg >.< ich kann nimmer vor lachen


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Hab auch mal so einen 500 Gramm Steak gefuttert. Leider hatte es zu wenig Pommes und Gemüse dazu aber zum Glück hatte der andere, der auch das Steak hatte, nur schon vom Steak genug ich konnte seine Pommes und sein Gemüse klauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2009)

naja, soo viel ist es ned.


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

_*Ich hab gerade ma auf google Kuriose Ohibien eingegeben-.-

Kathisophobia:
Die Angst sich hinzusetzen

Selenophobia:
Die Angst vor dem Mond

Xanthophobia:
Die Angst vor der Farbe und dem Wort "gelb"

Euphobia:
Die Angst vor guten Neuigkeiten

Barophobie:
Die Angst vor der Schwerkraft

Phobophobia:
Die Angst vor Phobien*_


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja, soo viel ist es ned.


Oo ich glaub du unterschätzt 500g


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

es gibt auch die Papaphobie
das ist die Angst vorm Papst XD


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

_*ich hatte drauf getippt das es die angst von den christen is*_


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> Kathisophobia:
> Die Angst sich hinzusetzen


:O Das ist wohl die schrägste Phobie von der ich je gehört hab.

Kombiniert man:


> Barophobie:
> Die Angst vor der Schwerkraft


mit





> Selenophobia:
> Die Angst vor dem Mond


Ists verständlich, schliesslich könnte der Mond ja vom Himmel fallen und jemanden erschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Mai 2009)

Also mein sah in etwa so aus wie ein Braten für eine kleine Familie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

> Barophobie:
> Die Angst vor der Schwerkraft



als frau kann ich das vielleicht auch nachvollziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mag nicht irgendwann meine brüste als schal hernehmen -.-


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

*Ich find es aber irgent wie unheimlich das es immer mehr Phobie gibt vor den Kuriosesten sachen*


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> als frau kann ich das vielleicht auch nachvollziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach ich kenn da nen angehenden plastischen Chirurgen, kann Dir seine Nummer geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rexo schrieb:


> *Ich find es aber irgent wie unheimlich das es immer mehr Phobie gibt vor den Kuriosesten sachen*


Ich glaub das liegt vor allem daran, dass es uns zu gut geht. Je weniger Sorgen man hat, desto mehr künstliche Sorgen erschafft man sich.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> dann hab ich noch höhenangst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein kleiner Schwank aus meiner "Freizeitbeschäftigung" gestern! *gg*:

Ich war in nem Klettergarten (jetzt schon zum zweiten mal). Das sind die Teile wo man an einer Leiter auf nem Baum klettert und da oben über die komischten Sachen kraxeln muß. Sei es jetzt ne hingelegte Leiter, einfach nur ein Stahlseil oder sich von Reifen zu Reifen schwingen muß. Natürlich ist man gesichert! Da geht immer etwa in Hüfthöhe ein rotes Sicherungsseil entlang woran man mit zwei Karabinern eingeharkt ist. Wenn man dieses Seil auch noch zum festhalten verwendet ist es eigentlich sogar recht easy. Ich habs mal ohne probiert aber so Sachen wie "nur ein Stahlseil" pack ich definitiv nicht!^^ Und die schwereren Bahnen sind meist nur etwas höher und ein kleines bißchen anstrengender. Z.B. mit einem Seil (mit ner Fußschlaufe dran) zum nächsten Podest rüber schwingen! (jaaahaaaa Tarzanfeeling inc!)

Doch das Beste war und das haben sie neu: 12,5 Meter einfach in die Tiefe fallen!^^ Da ist ein Podes in 12,5 Meter Höhe. Vornedran hängt ein Seil wo man seine Karabiner einhängt und dann braucht man eigentlich nur noch einen Schritt nach vorne machen. Anfangs hat man normale Fallgeschwindigkeit unterwegs wird es dann langsamer bis man auf dem Boden ankommt. Es ist dann unten "ertragbar" schnell (können auch Kinder springen) aber immer noch zu schnell, als das man auf den Füßen landen könnte oder sollte!^^

Natürlich wollt ich es auch ausprobieren und von unten sieht das immer superlustig aus! Als ich dann oben war wurde ich jeglicher Illusionen beraubt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was braucht ein Mensch bevor er über 12 Meter einfach mal so Richtung Waldboden hüpft?? 

Irgendwas zum festhalten! Ja, aber das sollte man unterhalb der Karabiner machen und das bedeutet, das war in Bauchhöhe! Hätte ich wenigstens über den Kopf greifen können hätte es mich eher beruhigt!^^

Ein Seil, dass einen Widerstand hat. Fehlanzeige! Ob ich jetzt an diesem Seil ziehe oder an ner Rolleklopapier... ich glaub bei ner Rolle Klopapier spürt man mehr Widerstand.....

Vorgehen und hüpfen! Auch das war mir nicht vergönnt! "Das Seil muß sich beim Sprung in einem straffen Zustand befinden. Also nix mit "Kamikaaazääää" und vorrennen!^^

Es kam mir vor wie 5 Minuten in denen ich da oben stand! Nein, nicht diese "ich bin in 5 Min da!" sondern eher diese "Die Zahnbehandlung wird noch 5 Minuten gehen" und ihr seht eine Uhr und habt den Eindruck, der Sekundenzeiger ist eingeschlafen!!

Aber alles in allem bin ich dann doch gesprungen und es war super lustig!!

Also gerade wer sowas gerne macht ODER wer Höhenangst hat, kann ich sowas nur empfehlen! Durch unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgraden in Kraftaufwand und Höhe ist das ein Vergnügen für die ganze Familie!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> mag nicht irgendwann meine brüste als schal hernehmen -.-



Sagst du jetzt ... aber der Winter wird kommen !



> Ich glaub das liegt vor allem daran, dass es uns zu gut geht. Je weniger Sorgen man hat, desto mehr künstliche Sorgen erschafft man sich.



Hmm da bin ich doch zB. ein perfektes Beispiel ... oder denkt ihr es gab früher Leute die Panik vor anderen Menschen hatten ? ( Zumindestens nicht soviele wie heute)


----------



## Druda (25. Mai 2009)

also ich kann ja mal ueberhaupt kein Blut sehen X_x wenn ich schon daran denke, oder jemand erzaehlt, dass er sich geschnitten hat, krieg ichs Rauschen in den Ohren.
was aber auch noch schlimm fuer mich ist, sind kleine Raeume!
sobald ich alleine in einem Fahrstuhl stehe, oder in der Bahn sitze, krieg ich die Kriese ._.
und dann gibts da noch die Menschenmassen!
sobald ich alleine unter Leute trete, schnuerrt sich die Luft ab >_>


und was total eklig ist: Champignons und Kreuzspinnen! >____<


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

_*@Druda wen ich viel blut sehe bekomme ich einen Black out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hangt glaube ich damit zusammen das ich als kleines kind gesehen hab wie ein Kaninchen geschlachtet wierd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

jo sowas ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was auch sehr zu empehlen ist ist einmal mit so einem alten doppeldecker mitzufliegen...

das einzige was ich daran wiederum *NICHT* empfehlen würde ist mit seinem eigenen papa der gerade einen kunstflugkurs gemacht hat mitzugehen!! der miese hund hat die ganze zeit irgendwelches derbes zeug gemacht und ich war heilfroh als ich wieder aufm boden war!!


----------



## Gron83 (25. Mai 2009)

> Kathisophobia:
> Die Angst sich hinzusetzen


Das ist ja übel.

Auch mal kurz gewikit (was für eine neue Wortkreation) unn sowas gefunden:

_Ablutophobie: 	Angst vor Waschen/Baden_ (Na, wer möchte neben solchen im Zug sitzen?)
_Mythophobie: 	Angst vor Mythen, Geschichten oder Lügen_ (wie geht das?)


Hab hier ne ganze Liste, das ist faszinierend, aber auch etwas erschreckend,  was es für Ängste gibt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Phobien


----------



## honduras (25. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> also ich kann ja mal ueberhaupt kein Blut sehen X_x wenn ich schon daran denke, oder jemand erzaehlt, dass er sich geschnitten hat, krieg ichs Rauschen in den Ohren.



Ich hab vor ca. 3 Wochen versucht ein Paket mit nem Filetiermesser zu öffnen (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und mir dabei in den Zeigefinger geschnitten... hab die Sehne zum Glück nich getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, ich hab Angst davor lebendig zu verbrennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> was aber auch noch schlimm fuer mich ist, sind kleine Raeume!
> sobald ich alleine in einem Fahrstuhl stehe, oder in der Bahn sitze, krieg ich die Kriese ._.


Dann solltest Du besser nie Höhlenklettern gehn. Da gibts zT Stellen, an denen man mehrere Meter nur geradeaus (oder rückwärts) kriechen kann. Am besten ist dann noch, wenn alle Leute die Lampen aus machen und man ne Runde schweigt. Pures Dunkel und totale Stille, das erlebt man sonst kaum irgendwo so intensiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

_*Den verbrennungs tot stelle ich mier besonders grausam vor die armen menschen die das schicksal schon erleidet haben*_


----------



## Lisutari (25. Mai 2009)

Cynophobie, die Angst vor Hunden (irrational)


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

_*Das wusste ich nich ma was es so was gibt


Anglophobie 	England und/oder seiner Kultur*_


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> was auch sehr zu empehlen ist ist einmal mit so einem alten doppeldecker mitzufliegen...



Jau!^^

Pro: Man setzt sich rein und muß sich nicht überwinden selbst zu hüpfen oder abzuheben!^^

Contra: Wenn man oben ist und man wirklich Angst hat: PECH! *gg*

Ich bin bisher nur mit normalen Flugzeugen in den Urlaub geflogen, einmal mit der Tuniair zurück und da hab ich dann auch wie wild geklatscht als wir lebendig gelandet sind!^^

Und einmal mit nem Bundeswehrhubschrauber. Die Schaukeln so herrlich beim fliegen! *g* Aber da ist ein Vergnügungspark schon besser! Das einzig gute war daran: Gelandet, raus GO GO GO RUMDUMSICHERUNG!

Da kommste dir dann vor wie im Film!


Thema Hund:

Gerade als Hundebesitzer muß man sich immer wieder vor Augen führen, das manche Menschen Angst vor Hunden haben. Meiner ist fast so groß wie ein Schäferhund und schwarz. Eigentlich ist er ein Schaf im Wolfspelz aber das steht ihm ja nicht auf die Stirn geschrieben. Und immer wenn ich beim Gassigehen auf fremde Meschen treffe, ruf ich ihn eigentlich zu mir.  Für mich wird er immer der kleine Wollknäul bleiben den wir damals vom Reiterhof geholt haben! *seuuuufz*

Ps: Momentan ist er geschoren und sieht aus wie ne zu groß geratene Katze! hr hr hr


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher nur mit normalen Flugzeugen in den Urlaub geflogen, einmal mit der Tuniair zurück und da hab ich dann auch wie wild geklatscht als wir lebendig gelandet sind!^^


Klatschende Leute im Flugzeug hab ich auch mal miterlebt. Hab bis heute nie so richtig verstanden, warum die das getan haben. Wenns ne nette Geste an den Piloten ist ok, aber ich würd das dann eher so deuten, dass die damit gerechnet haben, dass wir abstürzen ^^ und naja, ich empfinde Flugzeuge als sicher, aber ich kanns durchaus nachvollziehn wenn jemand Flugangst hat.

Was übrigens ein echtes Achterbahnfeeling hervorruft sind Mexikanische Busse. Da sitzt man rein, brettert mit 180 durch die Gegend, dabei werden die von 2-3 Schrauben und Klebstreifen zusammengehalten und zum aussteigen halten die oft gar nicht an, sondern verlangsamen nur. Aber es ist auf alle Fälle ein Erlebnis und da kann man vermutlich auch ne Busphobie entwickeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

in Thailand mitm blauen Bus fahren da kriegst du Todesangst XD

erklär ich euch wenn ich zu hause bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> in Thailand mitm blauen Bus fahren da kriegst du Todesangst XD
> 
> erklär ich euch wenn ich zu hause bin
> 
> ...



sind das die, die so total ueberfuellt sind?
und Leute auf dem Dach sitzen?


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

unter anderem ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber so angst hatt ich da nid 
der fährt nur mitm buss auf landstrasse mit ca 120+ ^^ wo wir schweizer nur auf autobahn dürfen aber egal xD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> sind das die, die so total ueberfuellt sind?
> und Leute auf dem Dach sitzen?


nein schlimmer


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

lod du übertreibst ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lod du übertreibst ;D


ein bus der NIE anhält und mit 130 über FELDWEGE brettert und ständig hupt und lichthupe macht (Nachts) damit ja alle im umkreis von 5 KM wissen das der Bus kommt damit sie ausweichen und sie müssen ausweichen WEIL DER BUS NICHT ANHÄLT IN KEINEM FALL!!!!!! (der fährt wirklcih alles über den haufen und kurven egal wie eng grundsätzlich nicht langsamer als 80 fährt DAS IST LEBENSMÜDE!!!!

edit: meherere Mopedfahrer sind einfach in den Graben gefahren oder gesprungen damit sie ausweichen.

edit: 17:43 FEIERABEND!


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

he he he

Straßenverkehrsregeln sind für Leute die mit Risiko nicht umgehen können!^^

In Ägypten Taxi zu fahren ist auch interessant. Da wird nicht langsamer gefahren! Da wird mit Hupe und Licht siganlisiert: "Achtung jetzt komme ich!!!"

Die fahrt hat mich an so ein altes indiziertes C64-Spiel erinnert wo man immer Passanten überfahren mußte die über die Straße wollen. Der Taxifahrer hat zwar glücklicherweise keinen getroffen aber manchmal sind sie echt im letzten Moment weggesprungen.

In Kairo selbst hab ich nen kleinen Lastwagen gesehen. Der war voll mit Möbeln beladen und auf den Seiten saß wohl seine ganze Familie drauf. Tempo hm.. zirca 70-80 Sachen! 

Man man man die machen teilweise Sachen! XD


----------



## m3o91 (25. Mai 2009)

hmm.. wenn ich mir recht überlege, ich habe vor sogut wie nix angst...

ich könnt sogut wie mitn in der nacht durchn friedhof laufen , noch könnte mich der artzt 3 mal auf einmal spritzen , auch auf nem strommast war ich drauf ohne sicherung , also auch keine höhenangst, spinnen (krabbelviecher) mag ich sowieso , hmmmm

entweder hab ich meine wahre angst noch nicht gefunden , 
oder ich weis nicht was angst ist o.O


----------



## tschilpi (25. Mai 2009)

1. Höhenangst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Spinnen (Schlangen, Krokodile, Haie.. alles, aber bitte keine Spinnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Mitten in der Nacht irgendwo im tiefen Meer ringsum ohne Land.. oder noch schlimmer in diesem Szenario von einem Schiff runterfallen. Gruselig.
Vor Spritzen hab ich keine Angst, ich mag das sogar irgendwie, aber Blut abnehmen! Argh.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

m3o91 schrieb:


> ich könnt sogut wie mitn in der nacht durchn friedhof laufen


Ah, das ist ein tolles Feeling. Am besten zu zweit oder in der Dreiergruppe mit jemandem, der schreckhaft ist. Dann noch Fackeln in die Hand und ich garantier Dir: das ist die beste Gruselshow der Welt (zumindest für den, der schreckhaft ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber besprich das zuerst mit dem Friedhofswärter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mal ne Phobie vor Spinnen. 
Jezz nicht mehr^^Ich habe irgendwann realisiert, dass Angst nur im Kopf entstehen. Zudem half mir immer das repetieren dieser Worte "Die Spinne hat mehr Angst vor dir, als du vor ihr".
Jezz leb ich gut mit ihnen^^aber ich werf sie trotzem aus dem Haus, wenn ich eine endecke.

Ich besitze keine Phobien. Ab und zu ekle ich mich vor was, oder bekom halt doch Angst, aber die schwinden alle wieder. Mein Selbstvertrauen ist stärker! Mitgeholfen hat auch mein Glaube an Gott, und das er mich beschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch toll. Gestern war ich mit mehreren Leuten auf der "Werdinsel". Ist eine Insel, die mit starken Brücken befestigt ist und in der Limmat (ein Fluss) liegt. Wir gingen auf die "grosse Brücke", die etwa 6-8 meter überm Wasser lag^^Von unten sahs echt spannend aus, dort mal runterzuspringen^^ Als wir aber oben waren,b ekamen wirs mit der Angst zu tun. Zögern spiegelten sich in den Gesichtern wider. DOch wir habn uns selbst gut zugeredet und ich hab gesagt "wenn du springst, spring ich hinterher, k?"
Da sprang die Meute^^einer nach der andern^^ich so als 5 Person^^Boah war das toll *.* Aber als ich dort oben war und runterschaute, zweifelte ich daran, ob ich den Sprung wirklich schaffe^^ 
Wenn aber Leute vorausspringen, fallen mir solche Sachen leichter, da mir die Gewissheit geboten wird: "Es wird michs chon nicht umbringen"


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

hunde sind so eine sache für sich find ich... ich habe eigentlich nur so einen dezenten graus gegen die kleinen, der kleine hund von meinem cousin ist ein wahrer kampfhund - das ist so ein kleiner weißer, total aggro immer mies gelaunt und zickt mich wirklich immer!!

wenn ich da an das kleine pony von meiner besten freundin denke (dt. dogge) das ist der liebste hund den man sich vorstellen kann! ohwohl man schon erstmal komisch guckt wenn das monster auf einen zujoggt! 

mein snoopy (leider bei meinen eltern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , bordercollie) war auch immer der liebste den man sich vorstellen kann...

ich glaub man kann s so sagen - wenn der hund scheiße ist ist meißtens das herrchen schuld

edit: eine bekannte hatte mal so angst vor spinnen und die hat auch wow gespielt... hab dann immer mal ne spinne gezähmt und die dann auf sie draufgeschickt ... hihihihihi das hat immer so spaß gemacht ;D


----------



## m3o91 (25. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ah, das ist ein tolles Feeling. Am besten zu zweit oder in der Dreiergruppe mit jemandem, der schreckhaft ist. Dann noch Fackeln in die Hand und ich garantier Dir: das ist die beste Gruselshow der Welt (zumindest für den, der schreckhaft ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das is das erste was ich mache , wenn ich ein neues mädchen am kennenlernen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön reinreden das es hierdurch schneller geht,
damit se schööön an mich rankuschelt e.t.c da sie angst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Bildiphobie - Angst vor der Bild-Zeitung


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2009)

Angst hab ich vor besonders böse-guckenden Kampfhunden die auf einen zugerannt kommen ^^

Ekel hab ich vor Mülleimer Gestank. Sonst eigtl nich viel.


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2009)

Mir fällt noch spontan die Angst vorm Sterben ein...

Ich will nicht :<




_________________________________________

Angst vor Hunden hab ich selber nicht, nur vor Katzen, wenn sie ganz aggressiv werden..


----------



## Kremlin (25. Mai 2009)

Vor Schmetterlingen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Mai 2009)

unterhalt zu bezahlen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sonst meine lieblings städte drauf gehen 
vorm krieg 
durch nen stromschlag sterben 
so das wars ersma und
wen mich wen von hinten erschreckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das mit der bild hab ich auch der rest an tageszeitungen ist besser 
wie z.B. RUHR-NACHRICHTEN



sry wegen rechtschreib fehler


----------



## Haxxler (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab moderate Höhenangst... solange ein Geländer wirklich fest und stabil ist, sowie mind. 30cm über meiner Hüfte erst aufhört, dann geht es... bei allem anderen gehts mir schon garnicht mehr so wirklich gut


Das kann ich so unterschreiben.

Was mich richtig ekelt ist styropor. Wenn irgendwas in Styropor verpackt ist und man packt es aus und es quitscht so eklig. Brrrr.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Mai 2009)

Ekel vor Schimmel, den habe ich. Wobei das jetzt nicht dieser kleine Fleck auf der Tomate oder der kaum sichtbare Pelz auf dem Toast ist. Ich rede von richtig großflächigem grün-gräulichem Schimmel, der sich komplett über einen Brotlaib ausgebreitet oder die Obstschale überrannt hat. Tiefschwarz und pelzig, mit weißen Flocken und grünen Äderchen. *schüttel*

Vor soetwas ekelt's mich. Wirklich Angst hingegen habe ich vor nichts. Spinnen lasse ich auch schonmal über die Hand krabbeln, wenn sie sich in die Wohnung verirrt haben und wieder nach draußen müssen. Mit Schlangen habe ich für gewöhnlich keinen Kontakt und anderes Getier wird von mir eigentlich mehr interessiert begutachtet als gefürchtet.

Nachtrag: Vor einer Sache habe ich vielleicht doch Angst. Im Alter zu verblöden. Alzheimer oder Parkinson zu bekommen, als Greis ans eigene Lager gefesselt zu sein, sabbernd und bettnässend für meine Liebsten eine Last zu sein. Davor habe ich Angst. Weniger vor dem Tod, nur einem Verlust der Selbstbestimmtheit, wenn ich nicht mehr Herr über mein eigenes Leben bin. Deswegen hoffe ich auf ein geistiges Hoch auch noch im Alter.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Mai 2009)

Offtopic entfernt und wenn die betroffenen Herren weiter darauf beharren eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu führen ist die Barmherzigkeit des Mods zuende. Kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass hier ein paar User wie die Bluthunde auf jeden Kommentar anspringen um ihn, da er ihrer Anschauung widerspricht, ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

> Und dieses Gefühl, da ist jemand der euch beschützt kann einem bestärken!



stimmt, obs nun "eine höhere macht" ist oder einfach ein lieber mensch (wobeis bei mir wohl der liebe mensch ist)
es ist definitiv schön wenn man nicht alleine darsteht.

ich hab relativ panik wenn mein süßes mäusschen (wow, schon 2,25 jahre^^) bald stirbt ... bin jedes mal so am ende wenn einer stirbt... schade das die zwerghämsterlies einfach nicht älter werden -.-


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> stimmt, obs nun "gott" ist oder einfach ein lieber mensch (wobeis bei mir wohl der liebe mensch ist)
> es ist definitiv schön wenn man nicht alleine darsteht



Das stimmt auch tatsächlich so.. Hätte man keine Vorbilder oder Sonstiges, dann wär man nur noch ein Waschlappen

Aber an Gott glaub ich nicht, Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm lass mich überlegen? Meinen verstand? Meinen NICHTGLAUBEN?
> Das reicht vollkommen.
> Aber ich sehe grad,wir driften derbe ab ins OT
> 
> ...



Findest du? Wir schweifen zu sehr ab? Ich sehe das ein kleinwenig anders!

Da dieser Thread über Angst & Ekel geht ist es doch auch mal interessant zu durchleuchten WAS IST EIGENTLICH ANGST & EKEL!

Ekel ist schnell erklärt, der Magen sendet ein Warnsignal ans Gehirn das er gleich Waschmaschine im Rückwärtsgang spielt und alles durch die Leitungen zurückpustet von wo es gekommen ist!

Aber Angst? Angst ist breit gefächert! Ich rede jetzt mal nicht von der Angst vor Spinnen oder der Angst etwas zu tun. Sondern von Angstsituationen in denen es zur Panik kommt. Ja Panik ist der beste Freund der Angst!

Z.B. ein Brand in einem Gebäude mit einer Veranstaltung. Wie oft wurden schon Leute niedergetrampelt? Stellt sich die Frage: Wurden sie mit "Verstand" oder eher mit "Nichtglauben" von anderen Menschen niedergetrampelt?

Und warum? Alle wollen raus! Und das so schnell wie möglich! Alle wissen, rennen alle auf den Eingang zu, wird dieser verstopft! Und trotzdem tun sie es! 

Es ist diese "Unwissenheit was passiert" gepaart mit dem Überlebenswillen! Und ich behaupte: "Ein Gläubiger Mensch würde in diesem Moment ruhiger bleiben!"


----------



## dalai (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm....da gibt es so einiges das ich auflisten kann:

Ich fürchte/ekle mich vor...
...RTL
...Tokyo Hotel (vorallem vor Bill Kaulitz)
...Haien
...Schlangen
...Schimmel
...RTL-Moderatoren
...Maden
...Hühnern
...Gänsen
...Pferden
...Big Brother
...das Dschungelcamp
...RTL...moment, hab ich schonmal erwähnt
...Reality Shows


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

> Es ist diese "Unwissenheit was passiert" gepaart mit dem Überlebenswillen! Und ich behaupte: "Ein Gläubiger Mensch würde in diesem Moment ruhiger bleiben!"



ja klar er weiß ja auch das egal was passiert es für ihn gut ausgehen wird... das ist natürlich schon ein feiner gedanke.

ich weiß genau wenn ich verbrenne wars das für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn mein jimmchen stirbt ist er auch für immer weg


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ja klar er weiß ja auch das egal was passiert es für ihn gut ausgehen wird... das ist natürlich schon ein feiner gedanke.
> 
> ich weiß genau wenn ich verbrenne wars das für mich
> 
> ...



Liebe kann einem Mut machen, Glaube kann einem auch noch die notwendige Gelassenheit schenken!


Das eine ist die Initiative zu ergreifen obwohl die Beine schlottern und der Puls schon fast aus dem Hals rausschlägt, das andere ist Ruhe zu bewahren obwohl man am liebsten schreiend im Kreis rennen würde!^^

Natürlich gibt es da auch nochmal ne Ausnahme: Wenn man eine Person beruhigen will kann man ihr auch vortäuschen das man absolut gelassen ist!^ ^


----------



## Thront (25. Mai 2009)

vor dummheit, und denen, die sie ausnutzen.


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Mai 2009)

eindeutig vor Wespen,bienen,hummeln und hornissen!
Die werden dan sofort getötet bei mir,egal was sie bringen sofort ausgeräuchert und auf klassenfahrt haben wa mit ner hornisse tennis gespielt


----------



## Lillyan (25. Mai 2009)

Unterlaßt bitte das Offtopic, danke.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

[entfernt]

Frage: Wie bekämpft man eine Angst am besten? Hat wer Vörschläge? Also bei den Spinnen sage ich mir halt immer, dass sie mehr Angst haben als ich^^


----------



## Galdos (25. Mai 2009)

Um mal wieder von Gott und so weg- und zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen (bin im Übrigen überhaupt nicht gläubig und behalte meine Nerven trotzdem wenn was ist...):

Angst und Ekel habe ich in dem Sinne eher selten, was mir aber immer ein mulmiges Gefühl im Magen macht sind Fahrstühle, insbesondere wenn man deren (teils sehr hohe) Beschleunigung stark merkt. Mein Opa lag mal im Krankenhaus, und wir mussten immer in den obersten Stock (15 oder 18 oder so) um ihn zu besuchen...grauenhaft...

Und wie bei Noxiel, habe auch ich Angst, im Alter mein Leben nicht mehr selbst in der Hand zu haben, obwohl es bei mir noch ziemlich lange hin ist bis zu so einem Punkt...

Zusätzlich habe ich manchmal im Straßenverkehr echt Angst, wenn ich da so mit meinem Auto herfahre und entgegekommende Autofahrer sich partout nicht an Straßenbegrenzungen etc. halten wollen. Manchmal ein bisschen schneller fahren oder so ist ja drin, aber auf der Gegenfahrbahn rumgondeln, dabei telefonieren und noch im Auto rumkrosen...naja. Und manche Bus- und Lkw-Fahrer haben sie auch manchmal nicht alle (nichts gegen Bus- oder Lkw-Fahrer, sie müssen ja gewisse Terminpläne einhalten, aber trtozdem brauch man nicht andere gefährden...).


MfG
Galdos

Edit: Zur Bekämpfung von Angst entweder ganz klassisch der Angst stellen, oder einmal ganz ganz ganz gaaaanz rational sein. Letzteres hat mir mit den Aufzügen geholfen. Und Resignation hilft im Straßenverkehr immer. Oder laut im Auto über andere fluchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und die Angst vor dem Alter und der Unselbsständigkeit: einfach Verdrängen...


----------



## Falathrim (25. Mai 2009)

Hmm, wovor habe ich Angst/Ekel?
Exkrementen aller Art. Es gibt echt wenig schlimmeres...wenn ich Kotze, Kacke oder was auch immer an einem Ort sehe, der nicht ein Klo mit Spülung ist, kommt der Würgereflex...am Samstag hatte ich Scheiße am Schuh, hab gedacht es sei ein Kaugummi oder so und hab reingefasst...ich ich hätt beinahe gereihert...

Wovor noch? Viel Blut...kleinere Wunden sind mir gleichgültig, aber wenns wirklich viel ist, die Leute mit Blut benetzt sind oder so, wird mir auch übel...

Ansonsten hab ich ne leichte Klaustrophopie, aber die ist nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt...
Und vor Spinnen hab ich nen leichten Ekel, wenn sie mir ZU nahe kommen sind sie tot.
Aus der Distanz sind sie aber faszienierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D)rrr (25. Mai 2009)

*Naja, ich ekel mich eigentlich nicht vor Insekten, aber wenn eine Biene, Wespe oder richtig fette Fliege irgendwo im Raum

mit Summen Stress schiebt, leg ich doch auch mal die Fliegenklatsche in die Off-Hand. Zusätzlich ekel ich mich noch

besonders vor großen Spinnen.*


Angst hab ich oft... in Games (z.B. ältere Resident Evil Teile), Animes des Genre Horrors oder eigentlich alles, solange es mit der richtigen Musik untermalt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aber nicht alles muss mit Musik versehen sein um den Gruselfaktor herauszulocken:*

*Wo ich um 04:00 Uhr morgens von meinem Cousin mit dem Fahrrad nach Hause (Ca. 5 km) gefahren bin und ich mich mit meinem Fahrradlämpchen durch einen unbeleuchteten Straßenabschnitt kämpfen musste, hat mich 'ne schwarze Katze überfallen. Nein, es war nicht Freitag der 13 und Nachts sollen zwar alle Katzen grau sein, aber trotz des Anleuchten blieb sie schwarz. Katzen am Straßenrand ist zwar nichts Neues, aber irgendwie war ich trotzdem wie gelähmt. Nach dem Vorbeifahren, wollte ich mich umdrehen, um mich zu vergewissern, dass ich es mir nicht eingebildet hatte. Leichter gesagt als getan, umdrehen wollte sich mein Körper nicht... Mir ging das so aufn Sack, dass ich verzweifelt versucht habe dagegen anzukämpfen und mich umzudrehen. Habs immerhin geschafft mich selbst wie eine Bulette zu wenden, doch alles was ich sah war Finsternis, was dank dem mitleiderregenden Fahrradlicht nicht pitch-black war. Plötzlich habe ich Gänsehaut bekommen und war mir nicht ganz sicher warum. Beim stillen nach Hause Trällern mit Happy Hardcore im Ohr hatte ich trotzdem die ganze Zeit Angst vor dem nicht wirklich unnormalen Vorfall. War glaube ich der einzigste Fall, wo ich mich trotz lustiger Musik gefürchtet hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


*MfG D)rrr** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Angst vor Moderatore. jezz im ernst! Sie sind unauffällig und verhalten sich in der Regel ruhig. Doch wenn man was spricht, was ihnen nicht passt, schliessen sie dir den Mund! Ich hab Angst davor, irgendwann nicht mehr reden zu können, oder ganz dem Garaus zu bekommen :S

Wenn ich nur daran denke, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter *schauder*

Deshalb läuf ich immer mit einem kleinen Handbuch rum. Der Titel: "Wie man die Gunst der Mods erwirbt". das Buch ist klasse^^Ich bin schon auf Seite 73 von insgesamt 475 Seiten^^
Kann ich euch nur empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (25. Mai 2009)

wovor ich mich noch fürchte...
kennt ihr den Soundtrack aus dem Brunnen/Schattentempel von the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time? 
ich erschreck mich auch heute noch, wenn aufeinmal was unerwartetes im Tempel passiert, z.B. diese komischen Haende, wenn die von der Decke fallen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hosMIlSCuU hier der Soundtrack


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2009)

Grade zum ersten mal F.E.A.R gespielt(der 2te Teil) Ich weiß jetzt wovor ich Angst habe. Q_Q




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn dieses Mädchen nach jeder verdammten Ecke auftaucht und ich mein Magazin auf die loslasse.Aber dass macht das Spiel ja aus.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

also ich fand silent hill 3 recht gruselig, hab glaub immer 10 min gespielt und alle 10 sec gespeichert - irgendwann nach ner ewigkeit hatte ich das spiel dann mal durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich auch extremst fand war amityville horror im kino... wollten damals mit ner freundin und nem freund rein (quasi als kuppelversuch) für die beiden...
aber irgendwie fand ich den film selber so derbe das ich die hälfte gar nicht mitgekriegt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2009)

Ach die Filme sind nicht schlimm.Man weiß ja was passiert.


Ohh der Held geht durch einen dunklen Gang mit einer Taschenlampe.Ohh was ist da.Etwa ein blutverschmiertes Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das in Pyjama Fetzen in einer dunklen Ecke steht.Hmm die muss ich auf den Arm nehmen.Sicher ist ja nur das nette Mädchen.


Fazit.In den Filmen weiß man immer was passiert.Mir macht das Spiel sehr viel mehr Angst. :$


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Mai 2009)

DOOM 3 sag ich nur war da fast in der mitte kein licht im raum da kam auf einma nen 
halb kopfloser zombie hab mich noch nie so erschreckt 
oder hatte ma das problem bei 18 shootern oder horror games 
wen ich se gespielt hatte hab ich aufeinma nen brech gefühl 
gehabt jetzt hat es sich zum glück gelöst das problem ^^
aber sonst bei games puh da wüste ich keine mehr 
wo ich resident evil alle teile gezoggt habe 

aja und abends durch eine nicht erhälte strasse zu fahren is der hammer 
aja ehe ich es vergesse hab dead space gezoggt wo man im cockpit wo die ganzen rechner stehen 
mit dem aufzug gefahren bin nen übelster schrei hab mich da auch nen bisschen erschreckt ^^


----------



## Benrok (25. Mai 2009)

Ich ekel mich unglaublich vor Spinnen und anderen Krabbelviechern und ich hasse Spritzen !
Nichtmal wenn ich sie selber bekomme sondern eher wenn ich zusehn muss wie jemandem eine Spritze in die Haut gestochen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

ich meine wir hassen alle das gefühl von angst und trotzdem gucken wir trotzdem gerne horrorfilme oder zocken horrorgames warum?

ich meine das is doch eigendlihc total dumm Oo


----------



## Benrok (25. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich meine wir hassen alle das gefühl von angst und trotzdem gucken wir trotzdem gerne horrorfilme oder zocken horrorgames warum?
> 
> ich meine das is doch eigendlihc total dumm Oo


adrenalin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was meinst du warum menschen aus flugzeugen springen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find Horrorfilme/spiele auch gar nicht so schlimm.
Eher reale Sachen wie Spinnen oder Spritzen *bibber*


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe Horrorgames.. FEAR1, Dead Space usw. <3
Und jap, ist eine Sache des Adrenalins und für mich halt auch die hoffentlich gut eingebetteten Story, es ist halt oft so das eine wirklich düstere Athmosphäre das Spiel besser überzeugen lässt.



> Das andere wo vor ich wirklich Panik habe sind Gewitter! (schrecklich und das in meinem Alter)


Wus? Es gibt nichts geileres als Gewitter <3

Mh wovor schieb ich Panik.. Ich weiss nicht so recht, ich mag Spinnen nicht, aber hab auch keine Angst vor ihnen - warscheinlich irgendwas gegen das ich nix tun kann - Seuche, Blitz oder so :f
Mal sehen, mir fällt sicher noch was ein.


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Gewitter können mein Computer kaputt machen. Gewitter sind böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Wasser, Spinnen, Dunkelheit, Lesben, Mädchen mit Glatze, die ganzen 'Atzen' die heutzutage durch die Stadt laufen &' an jeder Ecke sitzen, meiner Mutter wenn ich nicht abgewaschen habe, Pleite von Blizzard


----------



## rEdiC (25. Mai 2009)

Spinnen und Insekten.


----------



## Druda (25. Mai 2009)

ich glaube 80% der Leute, die hier geschrieben haben, haben Angst vor Spinnen  ;3


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (25. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> ich glaube 80% der Leute, die hier geschrieben haben, haben Angst vor Spinnen ;3



Das sollte ihnen schon mal zu denken geben, dass jeder sie hasst >.<'


----------



## Zonalar (25. Mai 2009)

Nunja^^Es hat 8 Beine und ist haarig... das kann man einfach nicht mögen^^

Die besten Horrorspiele sind eh "Resident Evil" und "Alone in the Dark". Die haben das Genre auf dem Gamer-Sektor revolutioniert! Als ich 15> alt war, habe ich diese Spiele bewusst nicht angefasst, weil ichs voll ned leiden konnte, die ganze zeit solche Schocks zu bekommen :X Erst jezz, mit 16, kann ich recht gut mit den BLutspritzenden Sichelmonstern usw umgehen^^

Resident Evil 4 wfand ich sehr gut. Ich lief die Strasse entlang und diese komische Music kommt. Ich weiss, von irgendwoher muss jezz ein Monster kommen, aber ich seh keins! Ich dreh mich um. *dreh*
"WUAAAAAAAAH!" Ein Zombie spring mich an und zerkratzt mein Gesicht! Ich ballere wie ein wildgestochenes Schwein um mich herum und trete nach dem Zombie. Als er tot am Boden lag schoss ich noch ein paar male in den Kopf, damit er ganz sicher nicht mehr aufstand. 
Nochnie hatte ich sviel Adrenalin verspürt, wie bei Resident Evil 4...
Aber ist aufjedenfall sein Geld wert^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nunja^^Es hat 8 Beine und ist haarig... das kann man einfach nicht mögen^^
> 
> Die besten Horrorspiele sind eh "Resident Evil" und "Alone in the Dark". Die haben das Genre auf dem Gamer-Sektor revolutioniert! Als ich 15> alt war, habe ich diese Spiele bewusst nicht angefasst, weil ichs voll ned leiden konnte, die ganze zeit solche Schocks zu bekommen :X Erst jezz, mit 16, kann ich recht gut mit den BLutspritzenden Sichelmonstern usw umgehen^^
> 
> ...



Ach du meine Güte.
Ich hatte das meiste Adrenalin versprüht, als ich mit so einem komischen freien Fall-Turm gefahren bin.
Bin ich krank, weil ich kaum Adrenalin versprühe, wenn ich Spiele spiele?


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wovor ich mich noch fürchte...
> kennt ihr den Soundtrack aus dem Brunnen/Schattentempel von the Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time?
> ich erschreck mich auch heute noch, wenn aufeinmal was unerwartetes im Tempel passiert, z.B. diese komischen Haende, wenn die von der Decke fallen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hosMIlSCuU hier der Soundtrack




_*Ich find die majorast mask Soundtracks viel gruseliger beim  ocarina of time game hat mich nur die musik vom schatten tempeln und vom wald tempel zum zittern gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und glaube da smit den handen is im wald tempel*_


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Ich find die majorast mask Soundtracks viel gruseliger beim ocarina of time game hat mich nur die musik vom schatten tempeln und vom wald tempel zum zittern gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Hände haben mir auch total Angst gemacht, genau wie die Musik im Waldtempel.

Aber Salias Lied liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiebe ich, genau wie die Hymne des Sturms <3


----------



## Rexo (26. Mai 2009)

_*Es gibt noch 2 bosse die mier hollische angst machen das sind dieser Komische octopus und der aller erste gegner das komische monster insekt

editder wen man es nicht vor abend beginne ins schloss schafft u die vielen zombis*_


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2009)

Angst UND Ekel zugleich hab ich vorm Erbrechen... uuuuaagh


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Grade zum ersten mal F.E.A.R gespielt(der 2te Teil) Ich weiß jetzt wovor ich Angst habe. Q_Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha genau XD da kommen killer etc aber angst hat man von dem kleinen kind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ja 1 und 2 durchgezockt aber immer wenn die da ist max draufhalten xD die hat einfach sowas waaaa geh weg WAAA an sich


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Angst UND Ekel zugleich hab ich vorm Erbrechen... uuuuaagh



dann wäre topmodes sicher nicht dein traumberuf ;D

ich kenne von einigen leuten das die total vor mäusen angst haben... aber wohl eher bei der älteren generation ^^

hm, wie kann man denn so ängste besiegen? das mit meiner "knall"-panik geht mir tierisch auf den senkel, ich kann ganz viele sachen einfach nicht machen, gewitter sind alptraum, silvester hab ich noch nie gefeiert, da halte ich mich meißt in kellern auf, fasching ging bis vor ein paar jahren auch nicht und ich bin sogar schon mal bei einer beerdigung hysterisch geworden -.- (schützenverein uns so)


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

ängste besiegt man indem man sich ihnen stellt ..
z.b. spinnen und co konnt ich als ich klein war nidma töten .. ich lief weg vor denen und hab gesagt macht das tot iiih
und nun najo mögen oder so tu ich sie immer noch nid aber ich kann es killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mit der knall panik .. irgendwie kommts mir vor du bist wie meine katze (ja die mit 4 beinen und nem schwanz + fell xD) die hat an silvester auch immer so angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weis nid ich find feuerwerk einfach geil .. darum auch nid wirklich angst davor ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Marion den Änsten stellen, ich hab noch ne Schachtel D Böller im Keller und fahr glaub ich nur so 2 Std zu dir XD
und jetzt stellen wir uns das mal vor

D böller anzünden, klingeln, "hallo Marion ich bins der LoD", BOOOOOOOOM, WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

so ungefähr stell ich mir das dann vor :>

edit: minas ich mach das heute noch so XD, ihhh machs tot *weglauf*


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    --->     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo ich früher gewohnt habe haben die lustigen nachbarn ja ganz neckische sachen gemacht, luftbalon voll mit helium gemacht und dann angezunden -.- dachte immer mich vibrierts aus meinem bett -.- solche freaks


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> dachte immer mich vibrierts aus meinem bett -.- solche freaks



?...
*lachflash*

waren aber nette nachbarn XD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

ich kann mich nur daran erinnern wie ich mal resident evil gespielt hab nachts und dann kam da son zombie durch die seitenwand OMG ich hab geschrien wie am Spieß
udn noch n kleine geschichte
ein freund von nem freund von mir Oo der hat beim Horrorgames zocken immer das gewehr von seinem Opa neben sich gelgt kein witz



Minastirit schrieb:


> ?...
> *lachflash*
> 
> waren aber nette nachbarn XD


ich bin au erst ma aufn gang raus und ahb mich vor lachen aufm boden gewältzt XD
weiß gar nid was daran so lustig is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sry marion aber du provozierst es ja schon fast XD gestern nackig machen und heute ausm bett vibrieren du bist schuld wenn ich vor lachen sterbe XD


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

oh man ey - ihr seid fies *mimimimimi* xD

fand das gar nicht lustig :-(
aber gott sei dank wohn ich jetzt ja nicht mehr dort... dachte mir hier is ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denkste!! als dieses doofe ballack-aloch hier 100 meter luftlienie von mir entfernt geheiratet hat hat der auch (dienstag nacht!!!) rumgeschossen wie ein doofer -.- also so ne freichheit - für die lärmbelästigung hätten die einen auch einladen können :-(

aber neeee - das gesindel ausm stadibau wird ja nicht eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

fands ja auch nid wegen dem boom lustig eher wegen deinem text ;D

balack wers das? muss man den kennen? najo man heiratet eigentlich nur 1mal .. 
aber ich glaub dich lad ich nie auf ne party ein .. *g* man glaubt gar nid wie weit so ne kleine rakete helfen kann was hochzujagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _*Es gibt noch 2 bosse die mier hollische angst machen das sind dieser Komische octopus und der aller erste gegner das komische monster insekt
> 
> editder wen man es nicht vor abend beginne ins schloss schafft u die vielen zombis*_



vor den Bossen hatte ich  merkwuerdigerweise nie angst, am meisten vor diesen Zombies, so wie den Gehirnsauger aus dem Brunnen <_<

http://pics.livejournal.com/tsukasa_kenji/pic/00075315 als ich neulich an dieser Stelle war, hatte ich auch richtig angst
denn als ich in der Mitte was verschieben musste, ist aufeinmal der Boden unter mir verschwunden und dazu kam dieses schrille Fail-Geraeusch, das kannte ich noch gar nicht >.<


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

hab angst vor druda's sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*g*
aber das bild schaut doch irgendwie lustig aus Oo zelda macht keine angst^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

komisch bei zelda hat ich nie angst >.< aber bei CS da schon das eine oder andere mal wenn man noch mit 10 hP oder so um die kurve guckt und denktk "fuck lass da jetzt bitte keinen stehn bitteeee" - BAAAAAAAM - ahhhhhh *schreck* und dann "ach scheiße -.-"
XD

ohhhh da fällt mir ncoh n spiel ein wo ich total angst bekommen hab

Thief 1
im 1er bei den zombies im 2ten lvl brrr die waren echt gruselig und als ich mich dann überwunden hatte und die scheiß viecher hiner mir waren und ich im vorletzten lvl war, da war ne ganze kriche voller dieser dreckdinger -.-
ich hab das spiel nie durchgespielt XD (eins der wenigen spiele die ich nie durchgespielt habe)

edit: leute leute leute ich hol heut zelda raus ! das will ich ausprobieren XD


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

hab ein richtig gruseliges spiel daheim - komm nur grad nicht auf den namen -.-

das fängt so ein bisschen csi mäßig an, man ist polizist und muss halt den tatort besichtigen... man wird ständig verfolgt von irgendwelchen zombies/monstern und hat waffen wie nagelholzer äxte und sowas zur verfügung...
natürlich auch immer total verstörende musik etc, und man hört sogar jede blechdose über die man rübersteigt...

das spiel war soweit ich weiß aufm index (habe es nur durch nachfragen bekommen), und ist recht brutal - glaub man konnte den zu befragenden die kniescheiben zerdeppern und so späße... glaub der name war irgendwas mit crime ... muss nachgucken

mein erstes 3d-spiel fand ich auch höchst nervenaufreibend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nämlich mit 11 tombraider 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab immer halb nen herzinfarkt bekommen wenn mich im ersten level so ein tiger angesprungen hat ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Polizist - Zombies hmm da fällt mir ja absolut GAR nix ein vll eher noch sowas wie obscure aber das is nid aufm index dann eher noch manhunt aber da gibts keine zombies :/

naja mir fällt noch ein spiel ein da ist man ein sondereinsatzkommando das eine forschungsstation im eis untersuchen muss weil sich da das forschungsteam nimmer meldet hieß "The Thing" ich habs noch während ich das 1te lvl gespielt hab deinstalliert weil ichs nicht gepackt hab


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hab angst vor druda's sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber wenn man mit Zelda aufwaechst und man einen großen Bruder hat, der einen jedes Mal hin und her schuettelt, wenn etwas gruseliges passiert, dann hat man auch jetzt noch angst vor diesem Spiel >.<

wieso machen dir fuenf Maenner angst...? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wieso machen dir fuenf Maenner angst...? xD


mir machen ach 5 männer angst die wie frauen aussehn Oo


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

> wieso machen dir fuenf Maenner angst...? xD


das sind *5* männer? ooooups

Das Spiel das ich meinte heißt *Condemned: Criminal Origins*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2009)

*lach* ich musste echt lachen, als ich das gelesen hab <3 xD

@marion9394

sieht schon fies aus <.<


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Mai 2009)

Ekel= Polizei, HipHop,"high society" alá Paris Hilton etc.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> wieso machen dir fuenf Maenner angst...? xD



genau das !
sind wie bill von tokio hotel denkst sei ne frau die bisle komisch ausschaut und am ende sinds männer (najo zumindest so halbwegs)


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

Bei Zelda überkam mir jedesmal der Angstschweiss und Gänsehaut, wenn ich in die Stadt ging, wo überall Zombies rumliefen und so stöööhnen....*brrrrr*
Damals war ich 7 oder 8^^Schon lange her... 

Ich habs jezz mit nem Emulator auf meinem mac^^Nur schade, dass mein Emulator nix abspeichert, wenn man kein Premiumuser ist... und dafür müsst ich zahlen :/


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

unter xp gehts auch ohne premium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> genau das !
> sind wie bill von tokio hotel denkst sei ne frau die bisle komisch ausschaut und am ende sinds männer (najo zumindest so halbwegs)



nur das dies fuenf HUEBSCHE Japaner sind und keine pubertaeren... *grummel* ich steiger mich lieber nicht rein
und ungeschminkt sieht man das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





aber das komische bei den Zelda Zombies...
hast du schonmal einen getoetet und dann die anderen beobachtet?
die gehen zu dem hin und hocken sich runter, wollen den wohl essen ^^
aber in der Zeit greifen sie einen nicht an, was sehr praktisch ist


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

ach echt? Wusst ich garned^^
Wir reden doch von Zelda: Ocarina of time, oder?


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2009)

japp
musst mal in die Stadt gehen, wo die alle stehen und dort einen toeten
ist mir auch bloß durch Zufall aufgefallen <.<


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> nur das dies fuenf HUEBSCHE Japaner sind und keine pubertaeren...
> hast du schonmal einen getoetet und dann die anderen beobachtet?
> die gehen zu dem hin und hocken sich runter, wollen den wohl essen ^^
> aber in der Zeit greifen sie einen nicht an, was sehr praktisch ist



ich hab mir erlaubt deinen Beitrag inhaltlich zu "kürzen". oO

Ja sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wer so rumrennt kann nicht ganz klar sein! Aber die versuchen sich dann echt auch noch zu essen????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die spinnen die Japaner! *gg*


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

psst, scrätcher! 
Ich  <3  Japaner!


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich hab mir erlaubt deinen Beitrag inhaltlich zu "kürzen". oO
> 
> Ja sowas ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wer so rumrennt kann nicht ganz klar sein! Aber die versuchen sich dann echt auch noch zu essen????
> 
> ...



fuu xD

nein das ist eine Musikrichtung, ein Style in Japan, darum rennen die so rum >.<


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

kennt von euch noch jemand die KAFE (son kaffeezeug) Werbung, erst die landschaft mit der Landstraße, n auto fährt und dann springt son typ ins bild und brüllt volle kanne
da is mir fast jedes mal das herz stehen geblieben




Benji9 schrieb:


> psst, scrätcher!
> Ich  <3  Japaner!


es gibt genau 1 bild das zu diesem satz passen würde und ich hab es nicht griffbereit -.-


----------



## Mephals (26. Mai 2009)

Bluescreen... ne Spaß bei Seite, was so richtig widerlich ist sind faulige Eier *WÜRG*


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kennt von euch noch jemand die KAFE (son kaffeezeug) Werbung, erst die landschaft mit der Landstraße, n auto fährt und dann springt son typ ins bild und brüllt volle kanne
> da is mir fast jedes mal das herz stehen geblieben



lausprecher vorher laut machen damit die entspannung wirkt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7vhuip_o7E...feature=related


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> psst, scrätcher!
> Ich  <3  Japaner!



Keine Sorge Benji! Gerda du müßtest wissen: Mir ist die Herkunft, Glauben, Geschlecht egal! Ich behandel alle gleich schlecht! (Zitat frei nach Full Metal Jacket^^)



Druda schrieb:


> fuu xD
> 
> nein das ist eine Musikrichtung, ein Style in Japan, darum rennen die so rum >.<



Das stimmt wohl! Und wenn man das gewohnt ist übersieht man manche Dinge. Zum Beispiel:



Minastirit schrieb:


> hab angst vor druda's sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ganz einfach mit einer Post von ihm weiter vorne zu erklären:



Minastirit schrieb:


> glaub am meisten angst hätt ich wenn ich besoffen auf ner party war und am next morgen neben nem mann oder so aufwachen würd xD horror alptraum xD



Verstehste jetzt? *gg*

Oh man! Nehmt euch in Acht! Ich hab nen guten Tag!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

> Oh man! Nehmt euch in Acht! Ich hab nen guten Tag! biggrin.gif



*Helm anzieh und Ak 47 hol*

"Zurück in die Bunker!"


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Helm anzieh und Ak 47 hol*
> 
> "Zurück in die Bunker!"



Jetzt krieg ich doch "Angst"! *g*

1. Sollte man dir nix in die Hand geben womit du dich selber verletzen kannst,

2. Wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du Ohrenstöpsel mitnimmst! *gg* Ein Schuß in einem Bunker dröhnt unglaublich! Wir haben mal nen Test gemacht im zuge eines "Manövers" *hust* und einen Bodensprengkörper vor dem Bunkereingang (in nem Keller) gezündet. Das geht durch und durch! Ach ja: Mund aufmachen! Das mindert den Druck!^^

Du siehst, du bist nicht "Bunker geeignet!" los! Hopp Hopp! Raus da! XD


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Verstehste jetzt? *gg*
> Oh man! Nehmt euch in Acht! Ich hab nen guten Tag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



exakt xD wenn man sich das bild noch mit ner menge zu trinken anschaut -> hilfe ;D
benji nimm lieber das heilige kreuz sonst tust dir noch weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

*Scrätcher stürm*
*Faust ins Gesicht*
*bein stell*
*Auf Kopf Steh*

Mwuahaha, was sagst du jezz, ne?^^"Fürchte" dich, oder ich zertret dir dne Schädel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> benji nimm lieber das heilige kreuz sonst tust dir noch weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh noez ... *auf Benjis Antwort warte*

Lange Fußnägel die schon so leicht gelblich sind .... lecker *wuarg*


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2009)

Brav beim Thema bleiben Leute. 

Spamen könnt ihr zwischen 21 Uhr und 6 Uhr.


----------



## marion9394 (26. Mai 2009)

also ich kann mir nicht helfen ein mann sollte doch wenigstens noch ein paar härchen im gesicht haben ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 <3 <3

edit: was ich auch noch ganz grausig finde sind männer in diesen raver-hosen (kennt die noch jemand?^^)
bääh ganz hauteng und ... brrrr - oder in ganz weiß - da ist mal einer vor jahren in einer discothek auf mich zugeschrullt -.-


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Benji! Gerda du müßtest wissen: Mir ist die Herkunft, Glauben, Geschlecht egal! Ich behandel alle gleich schlecht! (Zitat frei nach Full Metal Jacket^^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du spinnst doch Scrätcher xDd

ja und dann wuerde das wohl so aussehen .... http://vision.ameba.jp/watch.do?movie=1214966   *hust*

ehem *räusper* ich hab da jetzt mal ein Video von gemacht, also mit den Zombies
leider ist YouTube so lahm und deshalb hat das ganze auch so lange gedauert Xx''
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flRX35QA5NQ&fmt=18


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2009)

Wie schon oben angedeutet, das Spammen und Chatten darf jetzt eingestellt werden. Ihr kennt doch das Thema.... Kinners.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2009)

Ich habe tierische Höhenangst und... naja vor Bällen, die treffen mich jedesmal ins Gesicht und dort wo's RICHTIG weh tut >.<


----------



## Skatero (26. Mai 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe tierische Höhenangst und... naja vor Bällen, die treffen mich jedesmal ins Gesicht und dort wo's RICHTIG weh tut >.<


Du hast dein Penis im Gesicht? oO

Vor Wespen habe ich auch ein bisschen Angst, aber jetzt eigentlich nicht wirklich mehr.
Höhenangst habe ich aber überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil ich klettere (usw.) sehr gern.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Mai 2009)

> ...die treffen mich jedesmal ins Gesicht *und* dort wo's RICHTIG weh tut >.<


----------



## Hanfgurke (26. Mai 2009)

[entfernt, das hat hier nichts zu suchen] ---> heftigster Ekel, den ich jemals verspürt habe. Es kam mir beinahe das Mittagessen hoch.
Im Studium zu versagen und ohne Alternativen dazustehen ---> Angst


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Im Studium zu versagen und ohne Alternativen dazustehen ---> Angst


davor haben wir alle angst also studium kannst du durch alle belibigen situationen im leben ersetzten


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2009)

mag nur keinen spinnengetiert. wen ich sowas sehe: instant tot, oder ich quäle es :/ höhenangst oder sosntwas nö.
Vor einer Sache habe ich aber wirklich Angst: Blindheit, also das sie mich selber trifft :/


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Insekten aller Art. Ich H-A-S-S-E sie!


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Mai 2009)

Hm...schwer...Ekel...Spinnen kann ich mir ohne Probleme angucken. Ich habe nur ein Problem, wenn sich eine neben meinem Kopf abseilt, da ich direk am Fenster sitze, ich dann zur Seite gucke und ihr förmlich in die Augen gucke -> SCHOCK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne posen zu wollen, aber es gibt wirklich wenig, wovor ich mich ekel...hm, vielleicht den Geruch von Kotze...kommt sehr gut, wenn man selber randvoll ist.


----------



## x3n0n (26. Mai 2009)

Bienen/Wespen etc.


----------



## Deanne (26. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Angst davor, alleine zu sein. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich brauche den Gedanken, dass jemand für mich da ist. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich ein Scheidungskind und sehr harmoniebedürftig bin, aber diese Angst keimt immer wieder in mir auf. 

Ansonsten fürchte ich mich auch vor alten Edgar Wallace-Filmen. 
Das mag dämlich klingen, aber irgendwie läuft es mir dabei eiskalt den Rücken hinunter. Besonders der Mönch mit der Peitsche ist dabei ganz, ganz schlimm.


----------



## Kurta (27. Mai 2009)

Ich Ekel mich nur vor Maden die das abgestorbene Fleisch in Wunden essen *gg*


----------



## Rappi (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren eine Phase, in der ich Angst vor Kofferbombern hatte. Immer wenn jemand verdächtig aussah, habe ich mich im Zug ganz weit weggesetzt. 
Mag jetzt komisch klingen, aber das war wirklich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mittlerweile habe ich eigentlich nur noch Angst vor Blindheit und Leitern. Ekeln tue ich mich vor Senf.

Edith sagt noch, dass ich außerdem Angst davor habe, meine Erinnerungen und die Kontrolle über mich selbst zu verlieren.


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

Angst vor Alzheimer
Wäre echt unerträglich mit sowas zu leben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Mai 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich eigentlich nur noch Angst vor Blindheit und *Leitern*. Ekeln tue ich mich vor Senf.



Hä? Das erklär mal.^^ Wie kann man Angst vor einer Leiter haben?


----------



## Banload (27. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hä? Das erklär mal.^^ Wie kann man Angst vor einer Leiter haben?


Angst runterzufallen, oder dass die einzelnen Leiterntritte erbrechen.


----------



## Rappi (27. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hä? Das erklär mal.^^ Wie kann man Angst vor einer Leiter haben?



Ich mag nicht auf eine rauf bzw. runtersteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wackelt immer so unerträglich.


----------



## Squarg (28. Mai 2009)

Ich fürchte mich vor Zahnärzten.
Hab zur Zeit Wurzelbehandlung...

mfG. Squarg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (28. Mai 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> naja vor Bällen, die treffen mich jedesmal ins Gesicht und dort wo's RICHTIG weh tut >.<


sign 
immer wenn n ball schnell unterwegs is geh ich vorsichtshalber weeeiiit von dem weg
ich krieg die scheiß teile immer voll an den schädel -.-

ach ja, und spritzen ._.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

äääh bälle -.- war in der schule ne totale sport niete - völkerball war immer mein horror...

gerade grusel ich mich vor komischen doofen leuten die mal mit mir in der schule waren und die ich mir grad bei den Lokalisten angucke (wers nicht kennt sowas wie studi vz, oder facebook)


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> äääh bälle -.- war in der schule ne totale sport niete - völkerball war immer mein horror...
> 
> gerade grusel ich mich vor komischen doofen leuten die mal mit mir in der schule waren und die ich mir grad bei den Lokalisten angucke (wers nicht kennt sowas wie studi vz, oder facebook)


XD hehe gott sei dank sind da von meiner schule kaum welche angemeldet und die dies sind hab ich auf igno >.<

ach ja ich ekel mich vor bahnhofsklos und ich glaube das muss ich niht erklären  Oo


----------



## Minati (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab tierische Angst vor Spinnen. Das heißt nicht, dass ich schreie, wenn ich eine sehe oder quieke. Es ist nur so, dass ich panisch zu dem nächstbesten Menschen gehe, der in unmittelbarer Nähe ist und ihn nötige, dieses Drecks-mist-bäh-ekel-Vieh zu beseiten und dabei darf ich nicht zuschauen, ansonsten bekomm ich ein Ganzkörperzitter und mach seltsame Zuckungen. Ich hab sogar Probleme, diese Dinger mit nem Staubsauger wegzusaugen.

Bei Mücken wird mir auch ganz anders. Werde ich in der Nacht von denen geweckt, suche ich solange alle Ritzen ab, bis ich das Ding gefunden und getötet habe.

Ekeln tu ich mich vor Essgeräuchen (ja, lacht nur).


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

mit dir möcht ich nicht zusammenleben ... ruhige nächte gibts wohl kaum? ;-)

ungewaschene stinkende menschen vor mir an der kasse ekeln mich. am liebsten würde ich mir nen wasserwerfer kaufen und die leute damit durch die strassen jagen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab grade angst vor mir o.0

Ich empfinde keinen Spaß mehr am Gamen... der is irgendwie zwischen WAR, WOW(langeweile) und Vanguard abhanden gekommen -.-
Ich brauch entweder n richtigen reisser, der mich aus meiner Phase rauskloppt, oder ... 
vllt sollte ich anfangen mal zu lernen... neee   ;D

Ach ich weiss auch nich....


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ungewaschene stinkende menschen vor mir an der kasse ekeln mich. am liebsten würde ich mir nen wasserwerfer kaufen und die leute damit durch die strassen jagen ...


Schlimmer find ich ungewaschene stinkende Menschen auf der Tanzfläche. Oder solche die statt zu duschen 10 Flaschen Parfüm + Deo auftragen. Die riechen dann gleich doppelt ecklig...

Und wovor ich auch panische Angst habe sind Quallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

gut solche schwizenden leute sind ektlig -.- zum glück zieh ich die nid so an ^^ sitzen imemr gegenüber im zug zum glück und nie nebendran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber duschen kostet ja nid so viel und ist vieeel angenehmer :<


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

schwitzende leute... ganz nett im bus im sommer, wenn die sich oben festhalten... und meine nase ist durch meine kleine größe meist genau auf der höhe... BÄÄÄH


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

arm


----------



## skyline930 (28. Mai 2009)

Spinnnen *bibber*
Keine wirklich Phobie oder Panik, aber wegrennen möchte ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkalexa (28. Mai 2009)

ich habe platzangst.
aber nicht richtige platzangst, sonder ich bekomme nur angst in geschlossenen räumen, wenn ich sie nicht mehr aus eigener kraft verlassen kann.
also wenn ich mich in einem zimmer einschliesse - kein problem
wenn ich eingeschlossen werde wird die tür eingetreten....


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Mai 2009)

Vor Administratoren.


----------



## Naho (28. Mai 2009)

Ich hab höhenangst^^


----------



## Philister (28. Mai 2009)

parasiten des menschen und spinnen - abartige geschöpfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

zählt auch: angst hier im forum was falsches zu schreiben, weil man sofort nen permabann kriegt?? ich meine... die bannwelle die grad war/ist... da ist die angst doch gerechtfertigt?^^


----------



## Yadiz (28. Mai 2009)

Angst vor Würmchen aller Art. Natürlich auch vor meinen Matheunterlagen. Davon bekomm ich sogar Panik


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. Mai 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> Ekeln tu ich mich vor Essgeräuchen (ja, lacht nur).



Dann sind wir ja schon zwei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich habe immer das Gefühl, im Mund des so laut essenden zu sitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> zählt auch: angst hier im forum was falsches zu schreiben, weil man sofort nen permabann kriegt?? ich meine... die bannwelle die grad war/ist... da ist die angst doch gerechtfertigt?^^


Wie, hier werden echt User gebannt? Also nicht nur solche, die Links zu Phishingseiten reinstellen? Ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> zählt auch: angst hier im forum was falsches zu schreiben, weil man sofort nen permabann kriegt?? ich meine... die bannwelle die grad war/ist... da ist die angst doch gerechtfertigt?^^






Davatar schrieb:


> Wie, hier werden echt User gebannt? Also nicht nur solche, die Links zu Phishingseiten reinstellen? Ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen...



Naja ich versteh euch nicht!^^

Ja es wurden schon öfter User gebannt! Einer befindet sich sogar in meiner FL! *gg* Aber eigentlich wird man NICHT gebannt, solange man nicht rethorisch ausfällig wird oder trotz Verwarnung weiter macht!

Schaut euch Thront an! Solange er ständig überall Motzen, Beschimpfen, schlechter Witze von kleinen hässlichen Menschen mit komischen Bärten und einer "Killanzahl" posten darf und NICHT gebannt wird: Mach ich mir um mich keine Sorgen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (29. Mai 2009)

> Schaut euch Thront an! Solange er ständig überall Motzen, Beschimpfen, schlechter Witze von kleinen hässlichen Menschen mit komischen Bärten und einer "Killanzahl" posten darf und NICHT gebannt wird: Mach ich mir um mich keine Sorgen! biggrin.gif



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (29. Mai 2009)

vorm kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (29. Mai 2009)

also ich hab angst vor spinnen, Arztfilmen, höhenangst...aber das schlimmste ist der herzschlag genauer gesagt das pipsen davon wenn man im krankenhaus an einer dieser maschinen hängt.
dazu muss ich mal diese kleine geschichte erzählen... ich lieg eben schon auf der trage vorm op (was für eine art ist hier irelevant) und mir soll schonmal diese nadel für nakose und später den tropf eingesetzt werden also weg mit dem ding was da an meinem finger hängt und und den herzschlag an einem gerät durch eine linie und pipsen anzeigt... tja als die das ding abgenommen haben gabs natürlich keinen herzschlag mehr der angezeigt hätte werden können nur wusste ich zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht das das von dem teil an meinem finger angezeigt wird...tja ihr könnt euch ja denken was ich in dem moment dachte... ich war kurz davor nach einem defibrilator zu schreien.


----------



## ThoWeib (30. Mai 2009)

Angst: Maschendrahtzäune... 

Ich habe mir als Pöks mal den Zeigefinger bis an den Knochen aufgerissen, weil ich in einen verrotteten Maschendrahtzaun geraten bin. Seitdem ist mit meinem linken Zeigefinger nicht mehr viel anzufangen, und ich habe eine deutliche Abneigung entwickelt.

Ekel: Blut und Schmadder, ich bin dementsprechend kein Freund des durchschnittlichen Schnetzel-Films.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Juni 2009)

ich hab Angst vor Windows Fehlermeldungen

spaß beiseite

Wie viele andere Leute auch habe ich eine Arachnophobie (Spinnen Angst)
Das Problem ist: ich kann nichts was lebt töten, da hab ich hinterher ein schlechtes Gewissen, das Problem

ist das ich wenn ich ne Spinne (In meine nähe sehe [wenn die näher als 2m sind]) kriege ich teilweise Panikattacken
besonders schlimm ist es wenn sie GENAU über der Toillete hängen -.- oder in der Dusche ist auch GANZ lustig-.-

Desweiteren hab ich auch noch Höhenangst
oh man, ich sollte mal zu einer Therapie gehen....


----------



## superelton86 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab, genau wie mein Vorposter, auch ne mega Spinnenangst... Und außerdem hab ich Angst vor "Es"... Das wars, ansonsten bin ich frei von jeglichen Ängsten ;D

Lg


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

ich hab anst vor achterbahnen und zwar panische

kleine geschichte dazu:

also cih war so 5-6 jahre alt und meine mutter war mit mir aufm volksfest/rummel und da waren so wägen wie se n karussel UND ne achterbahn hat so.
Meine mutter denkt das isn gaaaanz harmloses karussel naja das ende vom lied war das ich kopf stand aber zu klein warum von der eisenstange gehalten zu werden meine mutter hat dann mich festgehalten weil ich fast rausgeflogen wär ihre tasche und sich selbst das war schon so richtig scheiße Oo


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab anst vor achterbahnen und zwar panische
> 
> kleine geschichte dazu:
> 
> ...


Kann ich verstehen, aber dann war das nicht wirklich ein seriöser Rummel, da man die Grössen immer überprüfen sollte.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, aber dann war das nicht wirklich ein seriöser Rummel, da man die Grössen immer überprüfen sollte.


jap das is son städischer jedes jahr ich geh auch immer noch gerne hin aber dann eher wegen dem essen und bier und schießstand (merke 10 bier + schießstand = 0 Erfolg)

edit: und meine mutter dachte ja das is n karussel son ganz langsames im kreis fahrn und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2009)

Was mich extrem eckelt sind Zahnlücken...brrr...das schaudert mich wenn ich sowas seh, igitt...


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was mich extrem eckelt sind Zahnlücken...brrr...das schaudert mich wenn ich sowas seh, igitt...


oder goldene zähne x)


----------



## Poserritter (6. Juni 2009)

Ich ekle mich vor faustgroßen putriden malignen Melanomen und habe Schiss, auch mal eines zu bekommen.


----------



## wowraider (6. Juni 2009)

das schlimmste sind spinnen-.-

ich könnte schreien wenn ich welche sehe!


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Ich ekle mich vor faustgroßen putriden malignen Melanomen und habe Schiss, auch mal eines zu bekommen.



Was?


----------



## Altharis (7. Juni 2009)

Ach, alles was 4 oder weniger Beine hat ist ok, Höhenangst auch nur leicht, aber ich kanns nicht haben, wenn der Raum nur ganz schwach erleuchtet ist, so ungefähr 1 Kerze für 12 qm, pure Dunkelheit hingegen macht mir nix aus^^


----------



## Nuffing (7. Juni 2009)

ich ekel mich vor butter, und  angst hab ich das meine katze ne schlimmer krankheit hat weil es der grad schlecht geht :/


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Juni 2009)

Das ich eines tages in den knast muss, und von hinten genommen werde etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (7. Juni 2009)

Blut...ein bischen ist nicht schlimm, aber wenn es zB. aus einer Wunde überquillt ist das schon krass
(Ich wette einen wurde beim lesen des Textes über diesem schlecht :-P)


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Blut...ein bischen ist nicht schlimm, aber wenn es zB. aus einer Wunde überquillt ist das schon krass


ok da stimm ich auch zu, ich habe auch angst vor blut.


----------



## DanB (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe Angst mal etwas größeres zu töten/töten müssen, sei es Hund, Katze, Maus oder Mensch, ich könnte mit sowas nur schwer leben.

Und ekeln tue ich mich vor sowas : Achtet auf 1:15, bäääh und der macht das auch noch freiwillig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, das ich sowas essen würde oder die anderen Sachen, die er in "Dieser Mann isst einfach alles 1-5" isst, einfach nur disgusting.

DanB


----------



## Alion (7. Juni 2009)

Ekel habe ich vor Insekten die grösser sind als 1cm.
Ausserdem habe ich leicht Höhenangst. Ab welcher höhe hängt ab ob ich im Freien oder drinnen bin. Also heisst ob zwischen mir und da wo ich herunterfallen kann noch eine Glasscheibe ist oder nicht. 
Zudem mag ich enge räume nicht. Höhlenforschung währe nichts für mich.
Und wenn ich hier noch aufzählen müsste vor was ich früher Angst gehabt habe dann würde ich in einer Woche noch hier sitzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe kein Problem mit Blut (Liegt an vielen verletzungen^^) Aber was mir eingefallen ist, ich habe Angst vor Geländern bzw vor ihrer Höhe. Ein Geländer muss mindestens zum Bauchnabel reichen, sonst wag ich mich nicht ran.


----------



## Zachrid (7. Juni 2009)

Angst? 

Vor dem Satz: "Schatz, welches von beiden steht mir besser?"


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juni 2009)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Angst?
> 
> Vor dem Satz: "Schatz, welches von beiden steht mir besser?"



Du hast mich auf die Idee gebracht:
Ich hab angst ner Freundin zu sagen das ich nicht auf sie stehe, das endet nie gut :x


----------



## TaroEld (7. Juni 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hab moderate Höhenangst... solange ein Geländer wirklich fest und stabil ist, sowie mind. 30cm über meiner Hüfte erst aufhört, dann geht es... bei allem anderen gehts mir schon garnicht mehr so wirklich gut und pure Dunkelheit, ängstigt mich dann doch sehr... generell habe ich eine sehr rege Phantasie und wenn es dann wirklich Pechschwarz ist, krieg ich oftmals ziemliche Panik und kann danach zum Beispiel auch nicht mehr einschlafen, wenn ich nicht alles hell erleuchtet habe und wirklich jede Dunkle Ecke ausgeleuchtet ist.


Bist du ich? Genauso gehts mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (8. Juni 2009)

ich hab grad schiss weil ich gleich ein vorstellungsgespräch habe -.-
da hab ich immer gut wackelige füße^^


----------



## Qonix (8. Juni 2009)

Tief durchatmen, dann geht es wieder.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2009)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Angst?
> 
> Vor dem Satz: "Schatz, welches von beiden steht mir besser?"


Schlimmer finde ich jegliche Variation von: "Findest Du, ich hab zugenommen?" Meiner Meinung nach gehört in jeden Ehevertrag rein, dass eine solche Frage vom Mann nicht beantwortet wird. Aber dafür muss man ja erst heiraten...gibts auch Beziehungsverträge? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Viel mehr angst solltet ihr vor dem Satz haben "Ach das Kind sieht ja aus wie der Postbote" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (8. Juni 2009)

ich hasse spinnen (früher hab ich fluchtartig das zimmer verlassen wen iwo son vieh war^^ wurde als kleines kind (war da so 2-3 jahre alt) von ner kreuzspinne gebissn und seit dem kann ich se auch net mehr anfassn. is wie n reflex^^)

und ich fürchte mich nur vor einem: einsamkeit. ich hatte ne zeit lang keine freunde nix und das war die schlimmste zeit meines lebens... und davor habe ich am meisten angst, das das ev wider ma so weit kommt.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ich ekle mich vor McDonalds Essen... Die Hamburger sehen da sehen so kaputt aus, und als ob die in nem Klo zubereitet worden wären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol, ich musste so lachen als ich eben deinen Fred gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daumen hoch, muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Doublepost.
Buffed is buggy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Angst, wenn ich, wenns stockfinster is, aus der Balkontüre gucke und plötzlich ein Zombie auf der anderen Seite Scheibe steht!
O.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Angst, vorein par Usern hier, die meinen, alles Wissenschaftlich erklären zu können. o.O Aber in diesen Fällen hilft mir immer die Sig von LoD ^^
"Nur wer Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat, kann klugscheissen."


----------



## Niranda (9. Juni 2009)

Angst vor dem Tode habe ich nicht, aber was mit den anderen geliebten Personen passiert, davor schon


----------



## Skatero (9. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst, vorein par Usern hier, die meinen, alles Wissenschaftlich erklären zu können. o.O Aber in diesen Fällen hilft mir immer die Sig von LoD ^^
> "Nur wer Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat, kann klugscheissen."


Ich habe Angst vor Leuten, die alles religiös erklären wollen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2009)

Manchmal habe ich Angst, wieder rückfällig zu werden ...


----------



## tonygt (9. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich Angst, wieder rückfällig zu werden ...



Ich auch...
Scheiß WoW


----------



## Biggus (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal geträumt vom Mond zu fallen...
Seit dem hab ich angst davor :x ( auch wenn es nicht möglich ist )



Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst, vorein par Usern hier, die meinen, alles Wissenschaftlich erklären zu können. o.O Aber in diesen Fällen hilft mir immer die Sig von LoD ^^
> "Nur wer Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen hat, kann klugscheissen."



So nun wende das mal bitte auf dich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich auch...
> Scheiß WoW


fail

Ich habe Angst... vor diesem Thread. Er schleicht sich an... er pirscht. Ich bekomme Paranoia...


----------



## Grushdak (9. Juni 2009)

Mit rückfällig meinte ich gar nicht WoW - war eher auf meine eigene Vergangenheit bezogen.
Will die bisher schlimmste Zeit meines Lebens nicht noch einmal durchmachen.
Wünsche ich auch keinem ...


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2009)

Hab seit neustem Angst so in der Nacht aus dem Küchenfenster zu sehn da stand mal jemand... *schauder*


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Vor Spinnen...und Hip Hop...die Ohren könnten abfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

Spinnen...ganz klar Spinnen! Wenn ich z.B. so ne richtig fette seh läufts mir eiskalt den Nacken runter...pfui!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. Juli 2009)

ich hasse auh spinnen aber nur die schwarzen fetten spinnen ( hausspinnen ? ) aso und hasse auch würmer phui sind die widerlich


----------



## ashbringer2 (19. Juli 2009)

Habe Angst wenn ich auf einem Schiff bin also auffem Meer vor zutiefem Wasser oder wenn ich ganz allein wo bin (meist nur Abends)
Oder wenn ich nen Horror Film oder Thriller geguckt habe habe ich oft verfolgungswahn^^


----------



## Kleito (20. Juli 2009)

ich hab höhenangst und ich ekel mich seeeeehr vor spinnen *brrrrr*

und komischer weise hab ich, seit ich the ring gesehen hab (ist schon paar jahre her), irgentwie panik davor die augen auf zumachen, wenn ich im bett liege, weil ich angst hab, da könnte das mädl vor mir sitzen...ich weiß, albern ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (20. Juli 2009)

Kleito schrieb:


> ich hab höhenangst und ich ekel mich seeeeehr vor spinnen *brrrrr*
> 
> und komischer weise hab ich, seit ich the ring gesehen hab (ist schon paar jahre her), irgentwie panik davor die augen auf zumachen, wenn ich im bett liege, weil ich angst hab, da könnte das mädl vor mir sitzen...ich weiß, albern ist aber so
> 
> ...




Ohja Höhenangst habe ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bist da nicht alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab Angst vor Träumen 
Zb wenn mir jemand im Dunklen einen Traum erzählt, der vllt in Richtung Alptraum geht bekomm ich Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine unheimliche Geschichte hätte nichtmal eine ähnliche Wirkung

Angst einzuschlafen hab ich deswegen nicht^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab angst vor Knochenbrüchen, nicht wegen dem Schmerz oder so, lediglich weil ich keine Lust habe so lange den Invaliden zu spielen und davor das etwas davon "bleibt".


----------



## MuuHn (20. Juli 2009)

Ich Ekel mich vor Spinnen.


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Vor mir selber. Gibt Momente wo ich einfach ausraste und das ist nicht gut. Da sind schon einige Sachen bei kaputt gegangen. Türen, Schänke, Elle (Da hat einer meiner Verlobten unter den Roch gegriffen) aber meist schlag ich mit voller kraft gegen eine Wand wenn gerade kein Boxsack da ist, also eigentlich richtet sich das nie gegen jemanden, aber in den Momenten denk ich nicht wirklich nach.

Was mir auch noch angst macht ist in einer Notsituation nicht richtig zu handeln. Bei einem Unfall nur daneben zu stehen und nichts zu machen oder bei der ersten Hilfe alles falsch zu machen unter mir nachher selbst Vorwürfe machen zu müssen.

Ich ekel mich aber vor mehr Sachen. Ganz vorne ungewaschene Leute. Operationen ansehen und sei es nur eine Schweineschwarte, die aufgeschnitten wird. Softeis, ich könnte mich jedes mal übergeben wenn ich das sehe. Die sanitären Anlagen der Deutschen Bahn.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Kennt ihr das wenn ihr auf dem Klo hockt und jemand auf der Kabine neben euch lässt grad einen so richtig fahren und ihr denket: "Hui da kam Land mit!"


----------



## Nofel (20. Juli 2009)

Nein das kenne ich nicht und was will ich auch nicht kennen. 
Ich habe gerade aus 10 PC's einen 5 Liter Eimer staub rausgesammelt. Vor dem Büro ekel ich mich auch. Tastaturen sehen sogar noch schlimmer aus, schwarz mit einem runten Kreis in der Mitte.


----------



## Blutzengel (20. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hey Ihr,
> 
> Wollt mal fragen vor was Ihr euch so richtig fürchtet oder euch ekelt... ^^
> 
> ...





hab angst vor palas wenn die stunen ist es aus lol


----------



## Potpotom (20. Juli 2009)

Ich ekel mich wenn andere essen wie die Schweine. Wenn da beim kauen geredet wird und ein Speichel-Krümel-Gemisch aus dem Mund fällt ist mein Appetit verschwunden. Ebenso schmatzen, da kriege ich ne absolute Krise - oder wenn jemand sein Besteck wie ein Ochse festhält, da krempeln sich mir die Fussnägel hoch.

Ich hab schon Beziehungen wegen schmatzen beendet... damit kann ich nicht leben. 

Ungewaschene oder ungepflegte Leute finde ich auch abstossend, besonders wenn es noch eigenartig riecht bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen.

*kotz*


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Juli 2009)

Angst.
Vor Dunkelheit. und ich meine nicht einfach nur Nacht...sondern richtig Dunkel...du kannst nichts sehen, nicht mal umrisse.
Hab dann immer das gefühl das ich irgendwo gegen laufe oder mich nächstens was anfällt :-)


----------



## Fritzche (20. Juli 2009)

Angst?

Vor meiner Freundin...ne scherz xD


Richtig Angst hab ich vor Motten...riesen großen fetten motten die sterben bei mir immer


Spinnen und alles andere is mir egal...ich nehm sogar spinnen in die Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Früher hat ich auch mal höhenangst....ist aber irgendwie weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. Juli 2009)

Die einzige angst die ich habe ist

Auf Gottes Igno Liste zulanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (21. Juli 2009)

Höhenangst und Angst vor dem Sterben.  (Ja wirklich)


----------



## Manowar (21. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das wenn ihr auf dem Klo hockt und jemand auf der Kabine neben euch lässt grad einen so richtig fahren und ihr denket: "Hui da kam Land mit!"



Ich musste mich gerade kaputtlachen..
Ich war mal in einer größeren Kneipe und da war genau das und je nach Alkohollevel, fängt man dann auch mal an zu labern .
"Respekt.."
Die Musik war relativ laut und der Zufall wollte es wohl so,beide gleichzeitig die Türen aufgemacht..
Es war mein Onkel :>

btt:
Ich scheine da echt Glück zu haben,bei dem was ich hier so lese..
Ich habe vor garnichts "alltäglichem" Angst,aber meine Welt würde zerbrechen,wenn meiner Liebsten was passieren würde.


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. Juli 2009)

ich ekle mich vor allen Haaren, die NICHT auf dem Kopf oder sonst wo am Körper sind, also in Bürsten, in Duschen, in Abflüssen 
werfe auch schon mal eine Bürste pro Monat weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*schauder*


----------



## Wowneuling (21. Juli 2009)

Fremdkörper in mir. Nein kein Splitter, Glasscherbe oder sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Eher sowas wie Schrauben, künstliche Gelenke oder auch nur Fäden nach einer OP. Eben Gegenstände, welche in mir sind und mit mir zusammenwachsen *schauder*. Toi,Toi,Toi bin ich davon bisher verschont geblieben. Ich wüsste wirklich nicht, ob ich mich für ein künstliches Gelenk oder lieber eine Amputation entscheiden würde - im Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das wenn ihr auf dem Klo hockt und jemand auf der Kabine neben euch lässt grad einen so richtig fahren und ihr denket: "Hui da kam Land mit!"


Sorry für OT, aber ich kanns mir grad nicht verkneifen xP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lesen und ekeln :>


----------



## sympathisant (21. Juli 2009)

angst (musste ich lange drüber nachdenken):

das gefühl nichts an seinem (schrecklichen) schicksal ändern zu können. 

z.b. *kettensägenmassaker*, wo das mädel am tisch mit der familie sitzt und weiss was auf sie zu kommt und nichts dagegen tun kann oder *interview mit einem vampir*, als der vampir leben in nem sarg eingemauert wird. also irgendjemandem in die hände fallen und ihm ausgeliefert sein.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hrhrhr... göttlich.


----------



## Wizzle (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Angst vor Höhen und Ekel vor toten und halbverroteten Tieren.

Was mich beunruhigt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Irgendwie hab ich keine Lehrstelle, und die wollen mich dann holen !!!


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gerade live dabei...


----------



## Lethior (22. Juli 2009)

Ich ekel mich vor allem was mehr als 4 Beine hat,außer vor Vogelspinnen und ähnlich großen Insekten.
Gruselig find ich,wenn man schön weit draußen im Meer schwimmt und dann gefragt wird ob man auch schon nen Hai gesehen hat-.-
Normalerweise find ich Haie in Ordnung,aber das war schon ein komisches Gefühl.


Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobieie Angst vor langen Wörtern Oo


----------



## crowsflyblack (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich geb offen zu, dass ich - trotz meiner 1,92m Körpergröße - Dinge hab, vor denen ich Angst hab bzw. die ich echt nicht leiden kann. 

Dazu gehören in erster Linie Hunde. Ich bin als Kind/Jugendlicher mehrmals angefallen worden. Als Kind einmal von einem Bobtail oder wie die heißen. Später no zweimal von so nem scheiß Schäferhund bei uns in der Straße. Nie ernsthaft verletzt worden, aber es hat dazu geführt, dass ich Hunden nicht ganz so traue. Früher als Kind wars schlimm, da hab i wenns geht die Straßenseite gewechselt. Heute is das nimmer so, da hab i au kein Problem, wenn ein Hund im Park neben mir rumrennt. Aber wenn der bellend auf mich direkt zurennt. Des brauch i net! xD"

Dann hab i no bisserl Höhenangst. I kann zwar scho irgendwo stehn und runterschaun, aber ich habs z.B. ungern, wenn i irgendwie in größeren Höhen net so ganz sicher bin, z.B. auf Seilbahnen oder Achterbahnen. Wo ich halt keinen festen Boden unter den Füßen hab. Des kann i irgendwie net so wirklich brauchen. Aber gut, dadurch hab i zumindest bisher Geld aufm Jahrmarkt etc. gespart!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ab ins Bierzelt! *g*

I glaub das Unwohlsein beim Zahnarzt ham scho einige hier erwähnt, da geht´s mir net anders. Bin generell bei Untersuchungen einfach nervös und angespannt! 

Soweit mal von meiner Seite!


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2009)

ekel : spinnen

Angst : Tod vorallem wenn ich drüber nachdenke, das ist dann meistens abends das heißt dann eine schlaflose nacht weil man sich nicht traut einzuschlafen ... ( bin 14)


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Angst davor krank zu werden. Bin einer der Typen die selten krank werden, aber wenn dann lange und hart. Außerdem verpasse ich somit immer viel in der Schule :O Ne Woche vor den letzten Arbeiten, uff


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ja recht gesunde Zähne, aber seitdem ich neulich gelesen hab, was den Leuten so alles mit ihren Zähnen passiert hat sich bei mir irgendwie ne gewisse Angst eingeschlichen, auch mal sowas zu bekommen :/


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab ja recht gesunde Zähne, aber seitdem ich neulich gelesen hab, was den Leuten so alles mit ihren Zähnen passiert hat sich bei mir irgendwie ne gewisse Angst eingeschlichen, auch mal sowas zu bekommen :/


ja vor allem das mir mit 20 oer so die zähne mal ausgeschlagen werden und ich dann künstliche hab Oo das is irgendiwe wüähhhh


----------



## Marvîn (24. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Spinnen mir kann man mit ner 4 meter langen schlange ankommen und sonstwas für zeug aber bei spinnen rast ich aus da will ich nur noch weg einfach laufen laufen laufen >.<
> 
> edit: spritzen hab ich nur angst wenn mir blut abgenommen werden soll und zwar genau vor dem moment wenn ich zusehen muss wie die kanüle mit MEINEM blut vollläuft Oo



Ajo da sprichst du mir aus dem herzen, sogar in beiden sachen...
Das sind dann aber auch die einzigen Sachen vor denen ich Angst habe, ich bin eher der Typ der beim schlimmsten Gewitter nichts zu tun hat und nach draußen geht weil das Gefühl so geil ist mit dem starken Wind und starkem Regen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Ich bin eher der Typ der beim schlimmsten Gewitter nichts zu tun hat und nach draußen geht weil das Gefühl so geil ist mit dem starken Wind und starkem Regen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das liebe ich auch =)


Angst vor Spinnen habe ich keine mehr. Vor einem Jahr bin ich immer ausgerastet, wenn ich eine gesehen habe, aber jetzt schaue ich sie mir einfach an und sehe eigentlich nicht, waurm ich Angst haben sollte ;D


Ich habe aber sehr schlimme Höhenangst, vor allem, wenn sich mein Untergrund noch bewegt! Deswegen kann ich nicht mal auf ein Pferd, echt krank o_O


----------



## Marvîn (24. Juli 2009)

Oh ganz vergessen: Ich hasse es in einem freien Gewässer (See/Meer) weit raus/in die MItte zu schwimmen 
weil ich Angst vor Hechten und Haien hab, 
hab da mal so ein Erlebnis gehabt mit nem Hai...

War mit meiner Familie in Australien schwimmen am Strand. 
Etwa 10m weiter konnte man das Hainetz sehen (damit die Haie nicht zum Strand kommen). 
Ich schau da grad hin und dann taucht da kurz ne Flosse auf...
Ich weiß zwar nicht oib es echt war oder nur Einbildung, aber in der Situation denkt man nicht so viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das und die ganzen Haifilme wie Sharkattack (zwar doof aber muss man mal gesehen haben find ich) 
und Deep Blue Sea (der ist geil)haben den Rest zu meiner Angst gegeben.  

Naja als mir dann ein Bekannter erzählt hat (stimmt es eigentlich?) dasss Hechte bis zu 2m lang werden 
und in Seen sind hab ich auch da Angst... 
Das schlimmste war da als ich mal von nem Motorboot gefallen bin (bei voller Fahrt...). 
5 min schwimmen auf einem riesen See bis das Motorboot wieder bei mir war... Horror...


----------



## marion9394 (24. Juli 2009)

mir ist noch was ganz schreckliches eingefallen -.-

wenn im sommer immer die düsenflieger so tief und so laut über einen drüberfliegen -.- krieg da panik


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> mir ist noch was ganz schreckliches eingefallen -.-
> 
> wenn im sommer immer die düsenflieger so tief und so laut über einen drüberfliegen -.- krieg da panik


hat du nid ma gesagt du kannst allgemein lautes knallen nicht ausstehn


----------



## marion9394 (24. Juli 2009)

jup =)


----------



## Manowar (24. Juli 2009)

*Nen Buch laut zusammenschlag*
Huch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab nen Ekel bei mir gefunden:
Wenn mir meine Katze tote Mäuse auf den Boden legt und ich Nachts zum Klo latsche und drauftrete..


----------



## Benrok (24. Juli 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> ich hab nen Ekel bei mir gefunden:
> Wenn mir meine Katze tote Mäuse auf den Boden legt und ich Nachts zum Klo latsche und drauftrete..


Ist mir auch mal passiert ...


----------



## Marvîn (24. Juli 2009)

Tja das kann mir mit meiner Schildkröte nicht passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juli 2009)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ekel : spinnen
> 
> Angst : Tod vorallem wenn ich drüber nachdenke, das ist dann meistens abends das heißt dann eine schlaflose nacht weil man sich nicht traut einzuschlafen ... ( bin 14)



Den zweiten Satz nochmal bitte, nach 3maligem Lesen nicht verstanden. :X


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (24. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Den zweiten Satz nochmal bitte, nach 3maligem Lesen nicht verstanden. :X



Ich glaube er will sagen, dass er vor allem Angst vor dem Tod hat und dass er meistens Abends darüber nachdenkt und danach nicht einschlafen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juli 2009)

Angst: Fällt mir nix ein hatte aber (bis ich 13 war) angst vor clowns....ah natürlich vor der allmächtigen Galileo mystery crew^^
Ekel: Mhhhh So ne tussi (lange geschichte),  kranke, schwule die mir zu nah kommen....


----------



## dalai (24. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Angst: Fällt mir nix ein hatte aber (bis ich 13 war) angst vor clowns....ah natürlich vor der allmächtigen Galileo mystery crew^^



Clowns machen auch wirklich Angst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal habe ich vor Hillary Clinton Angst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Juli 2009)

spinne, insekten.. alles was so krabbelt und mehr als vier fuesse hat :>


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich glaube er will sagen, dass er vor allem Angst vor dem Tod hat und dass er meistens Abends darüber nachdenkt und danach nicht einschlafen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> jup =)


Hahaha, an meiner letzten Geburtstagsfeier haben wir so rund 100 Ballons oder so aufgeblasen. Natürlich ist da dann immermal wieder einer von jemandem kaputt gemacht worden. Auf jeden Fall gabs da nen tollen Moment: Ein Mädel hat sich tierisch drüber gefreut, dass Ihr Schnitzel endlich fertig geworden ist, sich das Teil auf den Teller gepackt und ist zum Sitzplatz gelaufen, als ein Ballon zerplatzt ist. Dadurch ist sie so extrem erschrocken, dass sie ihren Teller in meine Richtung geschmissen hat. Ich konnt grad noch so knapp ausweichen. Resultat: Schnitzel auf Boden im Matsch (haben draussen gegrillt) und Kartoffelsalat an meinem Bein und eine mies gestimmte, hungrige Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber als wir alle ihr ein Bisschen von unserm Fleisch abgegeben haben gings ihr dann auch wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (27. Juli 2009)

whaaahahaa luftbaloons -.- ich hass die!!! wie die schon immer so ekelig knarzen bevor die platzen..... *schüttel*

btw was ne recht miese aktion ist: kennt ihr diese luftpolster-dingers die immer in so packerl drin sind? zum schutz von einem zb laptop oder einem anderen großen gegenstand? (ich mein nicht diese knack-folie)

wenn du so ein teil vor einen hinterreifen legst und jemand dann losfährt denkt man wohl das es dir den ganzen reifen zerrissen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (27. Juli 2009)

Ich muss gestehen auch als mitnerweile 19 jähriger Typ hab ich immernoch eine leeeeeeeeichte Abneigung vor Spinnen und Dergleichen... 



ok eigentlich hab ich sogar ziemlich schiss   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ich glaube er will sagen, dass er vor allem Angst vor dem Tod hat und dass er meistens Abends darüber nachdenkt und danach nicht einschlafen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah ja, jetzt hab ich es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja was den Tod angeht ... der macht mir keine Angst. Lediglich die Art zu sterben und was mit den Personen ist, die trauern. Darüber mache ich mir oft Gedanken.
Aber der Tod an sich ... naja, endlich auspennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2009)

Ekel.... Ich kann größere Mengen fremdes( nicht meins) Blut nicht sehen, da wird mir übel. aber richtig eklig find ich das nicht. Sonst...Ach ja! Nacktschnecken!

Angst... Öhm... Mal überlegen... Schlangen sind meine Lieblingstiere, Spinnen und co find ich cool, Tod ist auch nicht sooo der Schrecken meiner schlaflosen Nächte...Also richtig Bamel hab ich vor nix, aber irgendwie vor allem Gefährlichem ein bisschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach halt mir ist noch was eingefallen: Ich hab Angst davor, irgendwo eingesperrt zu werden. Da würde ich verrückt werden.

Tut aber gut zu wissen dass es Leute gibt, die sagen, dass sie Ängste haben und nicht meinen, dass sie Mr/Mrs Perfekt sind.


----------



## Haggelo (10. August 2009)

Spinnen ... 

da flippe ich total aus .... auch wenn sie ganz klein is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whole (10. August 2009)

Also, Angst habe ich vor der Angst selbst
Klingt hart, ist zum Teil aber recht mies : wenn ich mal nervös werde (Vortrag, Solo Auftritt, Dunkle Gasse und 10 Streitsüchtige hinter mir ect. ) gerate ich schnell in Panik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Obwohl, inzwischen kann ich auch damit einigermassen umgehen

Vovor ich ekel habe sind morbide Darstellungen gewisser Handlungen. Wer "The hills have eyes" gesehen hat, wird wohl verstehen, was ich meine...


----------



## jeef (10. August 2009)

Ekel? ganz klar KOHLRABI!!! WAHHHH WAGGGGHHHJ bäääh ;/ so FAIL das zeug


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Whole schrieb:


> Vovor ich ekel habe sind morbide Darstellungen gewisser Handlungen. Wer "The hills have eyes" gesehen hat, wird wohl verstehen, was ich meine...


gut das du solche Filme erwähnst

ich kann mit meinen 20 Jahren immer noch keine Horrorfilme ansehn ich pack das einfach ned und "the hills have eyes" ist mit abstand der krasseste seiner art 
(also ich kann mir die Filme eigendlich nicht ansehn aber ich tus trotzdem und kann dann einfach ne woche lang nicht schalfen >.>)


----------



## Haggelo (10. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut das du solche Filme erwähnst
> 
> ich kann mit meinen 20 Jahren immer noch keine Horrorfilme ansehn ich pack das einfach ned und "the hills have eyes" ist mit abstand der krasseste seiner art
> (also ich kann mir die Filme eigendlich nicht ansehn aber ich tus trotzdem und kann dann einfach ne woche lang nicht schalfen >.>)



kam gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war heftig :O


----------



## Labeo (10. August 2009)

Huhuu allgemein hab ich im Moment Riesen Angst vor der Schweinegrippe das sich meine Kinder das einfangen im Kiga nach den Ferien. Und...
seit es so feucht ist schimmelt meine Wohnung weil die Aussenwand kaputt ist und dann ausgerechnet im Kinderzimmer...
lg


----------



## Scrätcher (10. August 2009)

Labeo schrieb:


> Huhuu allgemein hab ich im Moment Riesen Angst vor der Schweinegrippe das sich meine Kinder das einfangen im Kiga nach den Ferien. Und...
> seit es so feucht ist schimmelt meine Wohnung weil die Aussenwand kaputt ist und dann ausgerechnet im Kinderzimmer...
> lg



Schau mal wieviele Tote es bei einer normalen Grippe gibt und wieviele es bei der Schweinegrippe gab. Letzlich ist das einzige was Angst verbreitet die Medien und die Regierung. Ganz ehrlich! Mir macht ein nicht-ausgiebig-getesteter Impfstoff mehr Angst als die Schweinegrippe!

Der zweite Punkt sollte dir keine Angst sondern Sorgen bereiten! Wenn der Schimmel erstmal richtig drinsitzt kriegst du ihn fast nicht mehr raus! Also mußt du SOFORT veranlassen das geschaut wird warum deine Wohnung nicht "dicht" ist!! Schimmel kann die Gesundheit erheblich gefährden! Wenn du dich nicht schnell darum kümmerst bleibt dir am Ende sonst nur noch der Auszug.


----------



## Manowar (10. August 2009)

Was nicht ist,kann aber noch kommen Scratcher.
Es ist halt einfach kein Mensch gegen die Schweinegrippe geimpft.
Die Schweinegrippe ist im prinzip ne normale Grippe,aber man wird halt leichter angesteckt,weil sie anders aufgebaut ist.
Eine Grippe ist gefährlich und man kann davon sterben,egal wie sie heisst. ^^

Aber er hat schon Recht,kümmer dich lieber um den Schimmel.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Was nicht ist,kann aber noch kommen Scratcher.
> Es ist halt einfach kein Mensch gegen die Schweinegrippe geimpft.
> Die Schweinegrippe ist im prinzip ne normale Grippe,aber man wird halt leichter angesteckt,weil sie anders aufgebaut ist.
> Eine Grippe ist gefährlich und man kann davon sterben,egal wie sie heisst. ^^



Ja sie ist hochansteckend und trotzdem gab es nicht mehr Todesfälle! Also ich werde mich nicht impfen lassen weil dieser Impfstoff nicht ausgiebig erprobt wurde und ich nicht gern "Versuchskanickel" spiele! Und wenn der Virus mutiert wäre diese Pseudoimpfung sowieso zwecklos! 

Aber hautpsache die ganze Welt wird geimpft.......

Und sie muß wirklich äusserst gefährlich sein! Deshalb gibts ja auch keine Reisewarnung nach Spanien! *g* Wird ja eh bald die ganze Welt geimpft!

Das ist doch paradox!


----------



## Whole (10. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gut das du solche Filme erwähnst
> 
> ich kann mit meinen 20 Jahren immer noch keine Horrorfilme ansehn ich pack das einfach ned und "the hills have eyes" ist mit abstand der krasseste seiner art
> (also ich kann mir die Filme eigendlich nicht ansehn aber ich tus trotzdem und kann dann einfach ne woche lang nicht schalfen >.>)


Das hatte ich mit 6. Als ich "Die Mumie" schaute. Diese skarabäen ... boah -.-
Wir hatten gerade eine ferienwohnung mitem im Wald. Ich konnte eine Woche net schlafen xD
Naja, man härtet ab, wenn man solche sachen des öftern anschaut. Aber diese Szene, das ist mir immer noch zu viel.
Aber ich kenn noch einige noch krassere Filme. Zum Glück nicht mit einer Szene wie eben diese eine^^
Yes, gestern Abend. Beide Teile. Da hatte ich mal wieder eine schöne Nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (10. August 2009)

Richtig Angst hatte ich nur, als ich mitm Laptop aufm Dachboden war. Und mir Blairwitch-Project angeschaut hab. Draußen tiefste Nacht und es hat in Strömen geschifft... Brrr


----------



## Labeo (10. August 2009)

Die Horrofilme gehn bei mir auch nicht da bekomm ich Wahnvostellungen XD und zu dem Schimmel... ja ich kümmer mich drum. Ich warte schon seit halb neun Uhr frühs das der Sachverständige kommt. Aber irgendwie meint der auch  der muss net kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lg Nadine


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (10. August 2009)

also ich ekel bzw. hab angst vor schlangen spinnen usw.

Ekeln vorallem bei spinnen wenn die so laufen.
und wenn ich Horrorfilme guck und danach dann schlafen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: ein minderjähriger zu aufklärung wegen den Horrorfilmen^^


----------



## Labeo (11. August 2009)

Guten morgen alle :-)
Ängste sollen ja sehr sinnvoll sein um sich und andere auch zu schützen. Hat mal ein Psychologe im Tv gesagt^^ warum guggt ihr euch diese Filme nur an?? mein Mann ist der gleiche der ziéht sich alles rein was nur Horror  im Namen hat XD 
Man etz kommen gleich 3 Leute wegen dem Schimmel im Keller und Wohnung ich hab Angst bin ja ganz allein mit meinen beiden Kindern wein.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. August 2009)

Ich finde Ängste sind doch eher hinderlich oder nicht?
Naja Horrorfilme..ich lache meist dabei.
Man nimmt diverse Sachen auch anders auf..Frauen weinen z.B. auch bei Filmen,was ich noch weniger verstehen kann.

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen beim Schimmel,das es nicht zu bös ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich finde Ängste sind doch eher hinderlich oder nicht?
> Naja Horrorfilme..ich lache meist dabei.
> Man nimmt diverse Sachen auch anders auf..Frauen weinen z.B. auch bei Filmen,was ich noch weniger verstehen kann.
> 
> Ich drück dir mal die Daumen beim Schimmel,das es nicht zu bös ist.



Angst ist in erster Linie ein "Schutzinstinkt" der uns daran hindern soll das wir ständig völlig Lebensmüde "Aktionen" machen. Und wenn es sein muß, z.B. um einen Menschen zu retten oder weil es in der jeweiligen Situation nicht anders geht kommt Adrenalin dazu. Wenn der Adrenalinspiegel hoch genug ist wirst du es trotzdem tun. Obwohl dein Unterbewußtsein sagt das es gefährlich ist und du es lieber sein lassen solltest. 

Natürlich ist Angst bei jedem anders ausgeprägt. Und manche Ängste sind heutzutage kein Schutzmechanismus mehr, sondern einfach sinnlos ausgeprägt. Meist lassen sie sich aber auf schlechte Erfahrungen zurückführen, manche sind auch psychisch-krankheitsbedingt.

Horrofilme sind auch nicht wirklich gruselig wenn man sich nicht da hineinversetzen kann. Ich meine wenn sich einer mit nem umgebauten Rasenmäher durch ne Horde Zombis durchmetzelt dann ist das wohl eher lustig. Aber jemand der Angst vor engen Räumen hat und einen Film anschaut in dem Menschen in einem Fahrstuhl gefangen sind der immer weiter runter rutscht. Ich glaube der gruselt sich da mit! *g*

Weinen und Angst sind unterschiedliche Emotionen. Man kann aus trauer oder vor Freude weinen. Und viele Frauen weinen gern bei den beliebten "Herz-Schmerz"-Filmen. Weinen befreit! Sie weinen ja nicht weil es ihnen schlecht geht sondern weil sie mitfühlen und es geht ihnen danach besser. Wir Männer wurden so erzogen das Weinen nichts bringt. Dementsprechend fressen wir emotionen eher in uns hinein. Weinen ist eigentlich die bessere Alternative Emotionen zu verarbeiten. Tja, das wir nicht so "gefühlsbetont" sind, damit müssen wir leben! Aber dafür können wir dann die Frauen in den Arm nehmen und trösten! Dann fühlen wir uns auch wieder wohler!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Labeo

Keine Sorge! Die wollen euch nur helfen! Sei froh das jemand vorbei kommt und danach schaut bevor es schlimmer wird! Jemand der böses will, der kündigt sich in den seltensten Fällen an! Und solange du nicht in Unterwäsche & Morgenmantel aufmachst, sollten sie auch nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen! oO


----------



## Manowar (11. August 2009)

Ist zwar alles nichts neues was da steht,aber vllt für den ein oder anderen interessant. *g*
(Also nicht negativ verstehen,aber für mich hättest du das alles nicht schreiben brauchen)



Scrätcher schrieb:


> @Labeo
> 
> Keine Sorge! Die wollen euch nur helfen! Sei froh das jemand vorbei kommt und danach schaut bevor es schlimmer wird! Jemand der böses will, der kündigt sich in den seltensten Fällen an! Und solange du nicht in Unterwäsche & Morgenmantel aufmachst, sollten sie auch nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen! oO



Warum liegt denn da Stroh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Warum liegt denn da Stroh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


exakt das selbe hab ich auch gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2009)

Wovor ich abartigen Ekel hab ist rumliegende Unterwäsche.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. August 2009)

Was ich ekelig finde ist der Geruch von frischen Ballons, da schüttelts mich sofort dieser ekelige kautschukartige stechende Geruch BAH!


----------



## Wildebraut (11. August 2009)

Angst habe ich vor dem Tod. Manchmal bekomme ich richtige Panik Attacken wenn ich daran denke. Es können Monate vergehen und ich verschwende keinen Gedanken daran. Aber manchmal liege ich nächtelang im Bett und hab richtig Panik. Was passiert wenn ich tot bin? ist dann alles vorbei? Seh ich all die Menschen die ich liebe niemals wieder? WErde ich nie wieder den Duft von Blumen riechen, den blauen Himmel oder den Sonnenuntergang sehen? Ich steigere mich da regelrecht hinein....
Ekel...den hab ich vor allem was mehr als 4 Beine hat. Wenn irgendetwas auf mich zugeflattert oder gekrabbelt kommt dann iss aus...dann bekomme ich richtige Panik und entweder renn ich weg oder steh einfach nur da und schrei....auch wenn sich manchmal im Nachhinein rausstellt dass es nur ein Schmetterling war *schäm*
Und Höhenangst...auch schlimm. Eigentlich fahre ich ja gerne Achterbahn oder sonstiges Zeugs aufm Jahrmarkt. Aber manchmal schiesst mir dann total ungewollt durch den Kopf: Oh mein gott...was passiert wenn die Gondel jetzt runterfällt? Wenn ne Schraube nicht richtig dran ist....usw... Aber das kommt total ungewollt denn eigentlich fahre ich solche Sachen eigentlich gerne...
Naja...sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna *gg*

Gruss
Wildebraut


----------



## Soramac (11. August 2009)

Wildebraut schrieb:


> Angst habe ich vor dem Tod. Manchmal bekomme ich richtige Panik Attacken wenn ich daran denke. Es können Monate vergehen und ich verschwende keinen Gedanken daran. Aber manchmal liege ich nächtelang im Bett und hab richtig Panik. Was passiert wenn ich tot bin? ist dann alles vorbei? Seh ich all die Menschen die ich liebe niemals wieder? WErde ich nie wieder den Duft von Blumen riechen, den blauen Himmel oder den Sonnenuntergang sehen? Ich steigere mich da regelrecht hinein....
> Ekel...den hab ich vor allem was mehr als 4 Beine hat. Wenn irgendetwas auf mich zugeflattert oder gekrabbelt kommt dann iss aus...dann bekomme ich richtige Panik und entweder renn ich weg oder steh einfach nur da und schrei....auch wenn sich manchmal im Nachhinein rausstellt dass es nur ein Schmetterling war *schäm*
> Und Höhenangst...auch schlimm. Eigentlich fahre ich ja gerne Achterbahn oder sonstiges Zeugs aufm Jahrmarkt. Aber manchmal schiesst mir dann total ungewollt durch den Kopf: Oh mein gott...was passiert wenn die Gondel jetzt runterfällt? Wenn ne Schraube nicht richtig dran ist....usw... Aber das kommt total ungewollt denn eigentlich fahre ich solche Sachen eigentlich gerne...
> Naja...sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna *gg*
> ...



Nunja, jeder stirbt nunmal, jede Sekunde stirbt jeder, ich denke aber nach dem Tod gibts noch was, die Seele kann einfach nicht sterben. 

Und Höhenangst, naja, es gibt so strenge Vorschriften in Deutschland, da brauch man keine Angst haben. Man hört auch selten, bzw. nie in den Nachrichten das mal eine Achterbahn kaputt gegangen ist, bzw. das sich eine Schraube gelockert hat. Da kommen so schlaue Futzis, die gucken sich alles an, testen alles, prüfen usw. und dan ist die Achterbahn erst Start klar. Da brauch man wirklich keine Angst haben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nunja, jeder stirbt nunmal, jede Sekunde stirbt jeder, ich denke aber nach dem Tod gibts noch was, die Seele kann einfach nicht sterben.



Es gibt keine Seele. Im Gehirn ist Strom und die Persönlichkeit entwickelt sich aus abgespeicherten Erinnerungen.
Nach dem Tod ist demnach nichts. Storm aus und dann bist du Madenfutter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Seele. Im Gehirn ist Strom und die Persönlichkeit entwickelt sich aus abgespeicherten Erinnerungen.
> Nach dem Tod ist demnach nichts. Storm aus und dann bist du Madenfutter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG Vattenfall muss weitermachen sonst geht uns der Strom aus !!!!!!einseinseinsblutelf


----------



## Vartez (11. August 2009)

Ekel hab ich davor mit Nackten Füßen über Rasen zu gehen , hatte schonmal so auf jedem Fuß 3-4 Käfer und seitem nur noch mit Schlappen ^^

Angst hab ich vor Höhen oder Dunkelheit, bin fast ma in Ohnmacht gefallen weil ich über sone Glaßbrücke  in 15 Metern höhe laufen muste <.<


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OMG Vattenfall muss weitermachen sonst geht uns der Strom aus !!!!!!einseinseinsblutelf



Du Noob, das ist nicht Vattenfall sonder EON. Sind denn hier nur Idioten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (11. August 2009)

Meine Angst ist Dunkelheit..da hab ich echt Schiss vor xD
Bloss dumm das ich Horrorfilme so gerne hab...

Achja und Höhe liebe ich da fühlt man so schön das Adrenalin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Seele. Im Gehirn ist Strom und die Persönlichkeit entwickelt sich aus abgespeicherten Erinnerungen.
> Nach dem Tod ist demnach nichts. Storm aus und dann bist du Madenfutter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nehmen wir an, es gäbe tatsächlich keine Seele und nehmen wir an, unser Gehirn würde tatsächlich nur aus Impulsen und Sauerstoff angetrieben werden. Somit müsste man daraus schlussfolgern, dass es grundsätzlich möglich ist, Tote wiederauferstehen lassen. Denn dann würde man nur den entsprechenden Anstoss benötigen, um das Gehirn wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.
Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter: Es wäre grundsätzlich gar nicht so weit hergeholt, nen Roboter/Androiden zu bauen, ihm ein voll entwickeltes Gehirn einzusetzen und ihm dann Leben einzuhauchen.

...Frankenstein lässt grüssen.

Dann glaub ich lieber an ne Seele, gefällt mir besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann glaub ich lieber an ne Seele, gefällt mir besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber mein lieber Davatar! 

Erstens sind wir hier nicht bei "wünsch dir was" und zweitens hast du den "Grundsatz moderner Forschung" vernachlässigt: "Kenn ich nicht, ess ich nicht!"

Der soviel besagt wie: Es kann nur miteinbezogen werden was bewiesen wurde!

Also eigentlich glaub ich ja China gibt es nicht! Ich war noch nie dort!^^ Wenn ich mir das so recht überlege wurde mir noch nichtmal deine Existenz bewiesen......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein ernsthaft! In der Mathematik löst man nach X auf, aber in der Forschung werden Theorien nur ungern mal als Faktor X eingesetzt wenn sie nicht umunstößlich bewiesen sind.

Und hier eine äusserst gewagte Theorie:

"Wenn Menschen keine Seele hätten wäre es äusserst unlogisch, dass die Natur ein Lebewesen schafft was sich selbst zerstört!" *gg*


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber mein lieber Davatar!
> 
> Erstens sind wir hier nicht bei "wünsch dir was" und zweitens hast du den "Grundsatz moderner Forschung" vernachlässigt: "Kenn ich nicht, ess ich nicht!"
> 
> ...


Hey im September geh ich nach China, ich sag Dir nachher obs das wirklich gegeben hat oder nicht oder ob das nicht einfach nur ein Bundesland in Deutschland ist, in dem sich die Leute ein Bisschen anders kleiden und nen andern Dialekt sprechen. Wobei, da wär ja immernoch nicht bewiesen, dass es mich gibt. Eigentlich gibts mich ja auch nicht, ich bin nur ne Ausgeburt Deiner Phantasie. In Wirklichkeit sitzt Du sowieso nicht vor nem PC, sondern eigentlich ist das hier ne Pappschachtel in die Du hinein starrst. Das bedeutet, eigentlich bin ich quasi ein Teil von Dir und wenn Du schläfst übernehme ich die Kontrolle, aber keine Angst, ich mache nichts, was Du nicht auch tun würdest...oder doch? :O

Naja Glauben und Wissenschaft sind halt immer sone Sache, da kann man lange diskutieren. Eigentlich sind die Diskussionen aber mit nem Bier in der Hand wesentlich gemütlicher als über ein Forum, bei dem man u.U. nen Tag warten muss bis der Gegenüber antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich finds eigentlich ganz nett, dass ich nicht allwissend bin. Erstens lern ich gerne Neues, sonst würds ja langweilig und zweitens möcht ich nicht wissen, wie so manch einer in Unterwäsche aussieht o_O igitt...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, es gäbe tatsächlich keine Seele und nehmen wir an, unser Gehirn würde tatsächlich nur aus Impulsen und Sauerstoff angetrieben werden. *Somit müsste man daraus schlussfolgern, dass es grundsätzlich möglich ist*, Tote wiederauferstehen lassen. Denn dann würde man nur den entsprechenden Anstoss benötigen, um das Gehirn wieder zum Laufen zu bringen.
> Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter: Es wäre grundsätzlich gar nicht so weit hergeholt, nen Roboter/Androiden zu bauen, ihm ein voll entwickeltes Gehirn einzusetzen und ihm dann Leben einzuhauchen.
> 
> ...Frankenstein lässt grüssen.
> ...



Ich halte das alles für möglich, nur ist unsere Technik momentan noch nicht weit genug und selbst wenn sie es wäre, gäbe es wieder Leute, die (wie bei der Stammzellenforschung) davon angepisst sind ala "Ehrt die Toten" blablabla. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "Wenn Menschen keine Seele hätten wäre es äusserst unlogisch, dass die Natur ein Lebewesen schafft was sich selbst zerstört!"



Wenn Du so an die Sache rangehst, musst du Dich auch fragen, wieso die Natur Lebewesen erschafft, die andere Lebewesen töten/essen muss, um ihr eigenes Überleben zu sichern.

Aber ihr merkt vielleicht, dass ich ein recht wissenschaftliches Leben führe. Ich mags einfach nicht, wenn mir was ohne Beweise vor die Nase gehalten wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hey im September geh ich nach China, ich sag Dir nachher obs das wirklich gegeben hat oder nicht oder ob das nicht einfach nur ein Bundesland in Deutschland ist, in dem sich die Leute ein Bisschen anders kleiden und nen andern Dialekt sprechen. Wobei, da wär ja immernoch nicht bewiesen, dass es mich gibt. Eigentlich gibts mich ja auch nicht, ich bin nur ne Ausgeburt Deiner Phantasie. In Wirklichkeit sitzt Du sowieso nicht vor nem PC, sondern eigentlich ist das hier ne Pappschachtel in die Du hinein starrst. Das bedeutet, eigentlich bin ich quasi ein Teil von Dir und wenn Du schläfst übernehme ich die Kontrolle, aber keine Angst, ich mache nichts, was Du nicht auch tun würdest...oder doch? :O



Eigentlich sollte mein Beitrag ausdrücken dass ich deiner Meinung bin. Denn ich glaube auch das es sowas wie eine Seele gibt. Allein deshalb weil der Mensch sich eben anders verhält wie ein Tier. Verzeih! Der einzige Spaß den man auch nur annährend als "gegen dich gerichtet" ansehen könnte wäre das "wir sind doch nicht bei wünsch dir was!" und das war nur der Einstieg um kurz zu sagen dass es Quatsch ist immer alles was noch nicht als bewiesen gilt als groben unfug abzutun. 

Im Mittelalter sagten die "Forscher" die Erde wäre eine Scheibe! Punkt aus fertig! Jeder der was anderes sagte, wurde in den bekannten Kreisen belächelt! Und trotzdem dachte jeder Forscher damals, sie wären die Krone der Schöpfung und nie war die Menschheit klüger als heute! Leider hindert es beim entdecken weiterer Wahrheiten weil wie ich schon sagte, manchmal muß man Theorien als X einsetzen und danach überprüfen inwiern sie stimmen könnten auch wenn man noch keine Beweise hat. 

Den letztlich düfte man ansonsten nur das als erwiesen ansehen was man selbst bewiesen hat! Dazu müßte ein Mensch alles selbst erlernen und erbauen um auch jeglichen Fehler/Fehlinformation auszugrenzen.



Davatar schrieb:


> 1.Naja Glauben und Wissenschaft sind halt immer sone Sache, da kann man lange diskutieren. Eigentlich sind die Diskussionen aber mit nem Bier in der Hand wesentlich gemütlicher als über ein Forum, bei dem man u.U. nen Tag warten muss bis der Gegenüber antwortet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Ich finds in einem Forum besser! Man kann zwar auch gut diskutieren wenn man sich gegenüber steht. Aber wenn ich Alkohol trinke hab ich eigentlich keine Lust mich über ernste Themen zu unterhalten. Ausserdem kann man einen Text lesen und sich darüber nochmal Gedanken machen und dann antworten. Wie beim Schach, man überlegt und zieht. Ein Gespräch könnte dadurch unheimlich langweilig werden. Oder der Alkoholpegel zwischenzeitlich so hoch, dass dieses Gespräch immer mehr Contraproduktiv wird! ^^

2. Wenn man alles wüßte wäre es garantiert total langweilig! Das spannende ist doch gerade diese jagd nach Informationen, tägliche überraschungen! 

3. Allein das du auf so ne Idee kommst, macht mir schon Angst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2009)

Genauso wenig wie Deine Aussage ein Angriff gegenüber mir sein sollte (hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst) sollte meine Aussage ein Angriff gegenüber Dir sein. Solltest Du das so aufgefasst haben, tuts mir leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit meinem Beitrag wollt ich nur eine Anspielung auf das allseits gegenwärtige Problem bringen "Kann ich mir wirklich sicher sein, dass das alles echt ist, das ich hier sehe, mache, tue und empfinde? Existiere ich überhaupt? Existiert mein Gegenüber? Wache ich eines Tages vielleicht nur aus einem Traum auf und stelle fest, dass ich gar nicht der bin, der ich zu sein geglaubt habe?"
Aber das wollt ich nur anschneiden, schliesslich ist das weit, weit, seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr weit von dem Threadthema hier entfernt ^^

Drum zurück zum Thema:
Gegenüber Extremisten sämtlicher Lebenslagen empfinde ich extreme Abneigung, auch wenns nicht unbedingt gleich Ekel ist, aber das passt ja hier auch irgendwie ins Thema. Um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen:
- Übereifrig ober extrem gläubige Leute jeglicher Glaubensrichtungen, die meinen, sie müssten alles und jeden bekehren (inklusive Atheisten).
- Extrem angagierte Natur- oder Tierschützer.
- Vegetarier oder Veganer, die meinen, alle Menschen die Fleisch essen seien das pure Böse.
- Telefongesellschaftvertreter (vermutlich das Schlimmste von allem!), die einfach nicht aufhören, jemandem ihren Mist aufdrücken zu wollen.
- Leute die das Gefühl haben, das Leben bestehe nur und ausschliesslich aus Autos und deren Tuning.
- Leute die das Gefühl haben, das Leben bestehe nur und ausschliesslich aus Sport und deren Statistiken.
- Arbeitsscheue asoziale Idioten, die eher sterben würden als auch nur im Entferntesten ne Arbeitsstelle anzunehmen (man möge mir den Ausdruck verzeihen, aber ich nehm mal an Ihr wisst was ich meine)
- Franzosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Im Mittelalter sagten die "Forscher" die Erde wäre eine Scheibe! Punkt aus fertig! Jeder der was anderes sagte, wurde in den bekannten Kreisen belächelt! Und trotzdem dachte jeder Forscher damals, sie wären die Krone der Schöpfung und nie war die Menschheit klüger als heute! Leider hindert es beim entdecken weiterer Wahrheiten weil wie ich schon sagte, manchmal muß man Theorien als X einsetzen und danach überprüfen inwiern sie stimmen könnten auch wenn man noch keine Beweise hat.



Gnar falsch ^^ Das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, haben nur wenige bzw. wenn überhaupt nur das dumme Landvolk geglaubt... die mit Ahnung wussten schon seit dem Antiken Griechenland, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist! Das ist eine Fundamentale Miskonzeption des Mittelalters als Dummes und absolut rückständiges Zeitalter dank der Hornochsen der Renaissance, die sich wirklich als das Beste sahen mit ihrem tollen wissen und das Mittelalter dementsprechend verteufelten, weil es nicht in ihre Humanistische Sichtweise passte! Kolumbus wäre nie im Leben losgefahren, wenn er nicht genau gewusst hätte das die Erde eine Kugel ist, einzig und allein wussten die Menschen (vielleicht bis auf ein paar Wikinger im Norden die Inselhopping betrieben) nichts von den Amerikanischen Kontinenten bis zu seiner Entdeckung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Gnar falsch ^^ Das die Erde eine Scheibe ist, haben nur wenige bzw. wenn überhaupt nur das dumme Landvolk geglaubt... die mit Ahnung wussten schon seit dem Antiken Griechenland, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist! Das ist eine Fundamentale Miskonzeption des Mittelalters als Dummes und absolut rückständiges Zeitalter dank der Hornochsen der Renaissance, die sich wirklich als das Beste sahen mit ihrem tollen wissen und das Mittelalter dementsprechend verteufelten, weil es nicht in ihre Humanistische Sichtweise passte! Kolumbus wäre nie im Leben losgefahren, wenn er nicht genau gewusst hätte das die Erde eine Kugel ist, einzig und allein wussten die Menschen (vielleicht bis auf ein paar Wikinger im Norden die Inselhopping betrieben) nichts von den Amerikanischen Kontinenten bis zu seiner Entdeckung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wußte das du das bringst! *g* Zumindestens hab ich es gehofft! Mal ganz abgesehen davon aus welcher Gesellschaft wir uns entwickelt haben würd ich behaupten die paralellen sind momentan eher zur Renaisscance gegeben als zur Antike!



Davatar schrieb:


> Drum zurück zum Thema:



Gute Idee! Meine Ängste:

- das die Politik sich nur noch um Wirtschaftszahlen kümmert und den Menschen dahinter immer mehr vergisst
- Das Menschen vergessen, dass wir nicht aus Eiern schlüpfen und zurück ins Meer wackeln sondern von Geburt an auf eine Gemeinschaft ausgerichtet sind
- Wirtschaftssystem die uns vorgaukeln das alles in Ordnung ist, während sie eigentlich schon dem Untergang geweiht sind
- Soziale Unruhen die in der Geschichte immer in Krieg endeten.
- Menschen die an nichts glauben ausser das ja alles in Ordnung ist und man sich keine Gedanken machen muß, solange nichts tiefgreifendes passiert.
- Menschen die sagen "Wenn ich das nicht ausbeuten würde, dann würds wer anders machen!"

Oder kurz und knapp: Das ein harmonisches Zusammenleben dem eigenen Vorteil geopfert wird und die damit verbundenen Konsequenzen!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gute Ide! Meine Ängste:
> 
> - das die Politik sich nur noch um Wirtschaftszahlen kümmert und den Menschen dahinter immer mehr vergisst
> *Äh ja so siehts gar aus >.< ich weiß is bissl übertrieben*
> ...


Herzlich willkommen in der Hölle bitte nehemn sie Feuertopf 3 es wird sich gleich jemand um ihre ewigen Qualen kümmern!


----------



## Scrätcher (12. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das mit den eiern kapier ich zwar nicht und das mit der Gemeinschaft scheinen auch die meisten vergessen zu haben aber ok



Weil uns alleine die Natur schon zeigt das übertriebener Egoismus fehl am Platz ist. Eine Schildkröte überlebt alleine. Ein Mensch überlebt nur, wenn sich andere Menschen um ihn kümmern. Dementsprechend liegt unsere Natur im "Rudel" oder in der "Gemeinschaft". Wobei heutzutage immer mehr die "Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste"-Mentalität aufkommt die aber von der Natur schon garnicht vorgesehen war. 



LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh ja diese verblendeten personen gibts auch aber ka warum du vor denen angst hast vll weil sie immer so glücklich lächeln (grenzdebil triffts zwar eher aber egal)



Ganz einfach weil sie wie Snoopy glücklich in den Tag hinein leben um dann hinterher mit großen Kulleraugen im Regen stehen und warten bis ihnen wer aus der Patsche hilft! Meist kommen so Sprüche wie "Woher hätt ich denn wissen sollen dass..." Da macht sich dann der Unterschied bemerkbar zwischen Menschen die ihren Kopf täglich zum denken nutzen und denen, die ihn nur dazu haben, dass das es nicht in den Hals reinregnet. 



LordofDemons schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen in der Hölle bitte nehemn sie Feuertopf 3 es wird sich gleich jemand um ihre ewigen Qualen kümmern!



Ist es nicht lustig das Kriege immer durch Egoismus entstanden sind? Und die Menschheit so rein garnichts dazu gelernt hat? Dementsprechend kann man auch voraussagen das es bei der ersten größeren Wirtschaftskrise schnell zum Bürgeraufstand kommen kann ODER hochrangige Personen lenken mit Krieg ab, wie sie es immer tun!

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke lehne ich den Feuertopf dankend ab! Denn ich besitze schon einen und anscheinend wird sich auch schon um mich gekümmert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelsgurke (12. August 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und erzähle von meinen Ängsten/Ekel..damit ihr wisst mit was ihr mich schocken könnt.^.^

-Höhenangst (selbst wenn ich auf einem Stuhl stehe...ich kann nicht nach unten schauen...es geht nicht)
-Pferde        (ich finde sie eklig wiederlich und da ich von einem auch schon mal gefallen bin mörderisch)
-Schimmel   ( wöaaah....wie eklig..ich könnte da kotzen....*grausig*)
-Die Brotdose unter meinem Tisch ( siehe Schimmel^^)
-Krabbelviecher treiben mir königliche blässe ins gesicht..
-Angst um meine Familie,bezüglich Krankheiten,Scheidungen etc..

des wars erstmal von mir...wenn mir noch mehr einfällt...stehts nat. hier ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. August 2009)

Scrätcher das einzige was wir aus der Vergangenheit lernen ist das wir nichts lernen


----------



## Wildebraut (13. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Seele. Im Gehirn ist Strom und die Persönlichkeit entwickelt sich aus abgespeicherten Erinnerungen.
> Nach dem Tod ist demnach nichts. Storm aus und dann bist du Madenfutter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann danke ich dir recht herzlich. Jetzt fühle ich mich schon viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Panikattacken werden jetzt stark zurückkgehen und meine Angst vor dem Tod ist wie weggeblasen....

Nene...da glaub ich doch lieber an die Seele.
Ich war heute auf der Beerdigung meines Schwiegervaters und meine Kleine ( 6 Jahre ) hatte gestern geweint weil der Opa tot ist. Da hab ich ihr erklärt dass jeder Mensch wiedergeboren wird und es dem Opa jetzt gut geht und er irgendwann, irgendwo wiederkommen wird. Das hat sie beruhigt und nun ist sie wieder glücklich.

Aber jetzt macht mir ne andere SAche Angst.....





> Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter: Es wäre grundsätzlich gar nicht so weit hergeholt, nen Roboter/Androiden zu bauen, ihm ein voll entwickeltes Gehirn einzusetzen und ihm dann Leben einzuhauchen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie macht mir dieser Thread hier langsam Angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
Wilde


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Wildebraut schrieb:


> Na dann danke ich dir recht herzlich. Jetzt fühle ich mich schon viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn Du damit klar kommst, deinem Kind was vorzulügen, ist das deine Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Überings geht mein Standpunkt in diesem Thema klar auf Ockhams Rasiermesser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb auch meine kurzen Posts, weils einfacher ist, als der Fantasiekram, den sich einige zusammendichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit klar kommst, deinem Kind was vorzulügen, ist das deine Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kannst du das Gegenteil beweisen, bevor du von "Lügen" sprichst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kannst du das Gegenteil beweisen, bevor du von "Lügen" sprichst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solange mein Opa nicht vor mir auftaucht und sagt "Hey, na wie gehts Dir, lange nicht gesehen!", solange sind das für mich Fantasiegebilde von Menschen, die vor allem im geäußerten Zeitpunkt, keine klare und gezielte Antwort geben können.
Was willst Du denn machen, wenn das Kind dich nach oben getroffener Aussage fragt, wann denn der Opa wiederkommt, oder wo er bis dahin ist?
Wenn Du dann sagst, er sei im Himmel, dann wird das Kind dich eventuell fragen, wie es da aussieht und spätestens da fängt es dann mit den klaren und eindeutigen Lügen an, da du nicht wissen kannst, wie es im Himmel aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir ne Menge Gedanken über sowas gemacht und fahre mit dem Prinzip der Einfachheit wesentlich besser und Gewissensbiss-ärmer, da ich niemanden anlügen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

Bewiesen hast du damit aber immernoch nichts.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bewiesen hast du damit aber immernoch nichts.



Muss ich auch nicht. Lies mal oben den Link genauer, auch wenn ich befürchte, dass Du mich dann immernoch nicht verstehst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (13. August 2009)

Hab ich mir angeschaut. Dennoch hast du damit nichts bewiesen, wobei ich schon verstehe, was du mit "Ockhams Rasiermesser" meinst. Letzten Endes kannst du aber nicht von einer "Lüge" sprechen, so wird dies auch beim Sparsamkeitsprinzip nicht verwendet. (Und nein ich glaube nicht unbedingt das, was da oben gepostet wurde..)

Naja, hat ja inzwischen auch nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun. Wenn du aber weiterdiskutieren willst gerne per pm.


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit klar kommst, deinem Kind was vorzulügen, ist das deine Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na aber,wenn sie sie jetzt noch buddhistisch erzieht,dann ist doch alles geritzt! *g*




Teufelsgurke schrieb:


> -Höhenangst (selbst wenn ich auf einem Stuhl stehe...ich kann nicht nach unten schauen...es geht nicht)



Das soll jetzt nicht unverschämt klingen,aber ..warum macht man da keine Therapie?
Ich könnte es ja verstehen,wenn man in 50m Höhe irgendwo runterguckt und dann nen bissl Muffensausen bekommt,aber von einem Stuhl?

Das ist wirklich nicht bös gemeint,aber ich z.B. hab recht schlimmes ADS und war deswegen auch mehrere Jahre in einer Therapie und kann jetzt damit besser umgehen und schämen braucht man sich nun überhaupt nicht dafür.
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, zwischen Angst davor haben,auf den Boden zu schauen,wenn ich auf einem Stuhl stehe und ein Jahr Therapie (die warscheinlich dann noch die Krankenkasse übernimmt),dann wüsste ich,was ich machen würde. *g*


Aber da hast du noch einen Punkt für mich..ich ekle mich auch vor Pferden,Drecksviecher sind das *g*
Hab mal als 5Jähriger Knabe gesehen,wie ein Pferd nem kleinen Mädel 4 Finger abgebissen hat und der 5. Finger hing dann noch an der Sehne runter.


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

Wildebraut schrieb:


> Na dann danke ich dir recht herzlich. Jetzt fühle ich mich schon viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also es ist sicher nie schlecht, nach Gründen und Ursachen zu forschen, auch wenn dadurch stets neue ungeklärte Fragen auftauchen. Aber man sollte das immer von einem gewissen distanzierten Punkt aus betrachten und nicht vor allem Unbekannten Angst haben. Wir Menschen sind nunmal einfach nicht allwissend, brauchen wir meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt zu sein. Erst durch unseren Wissensdurst entwickeln wir uns ja auch und bleiben nicht auf der Stelle stehn. Sich grundsätzlich vor Unbekanntem beängstigen zu lassen bringt Dir etwa so viel wie Angst davor zu haben, von nem Auto überfahren zu werden. Es bringt Dir schlussendlich gar nichts, ausser Kummer, Sorgen und ev Magengeschwüre. Der Tod gehört zum Leben dazu, er schliesst ein Kapitel Deines Lebens ab. Was danach kommt kann ich Dir genauso wenig sagen wie jeder Andere hier. Aber deswegen sorge ich mich nicht jeden Tag darüber, dass ich irgendwann sterben könnte. Ich weiss sowieso, dass ich früher oder später sterben werde. Daher mach ich mir auch keine Sorgen darum. Irgendwann passierts und dann werd ich wenigstens endlich sehen, welche von diesen unzähligen Theorien über den Tod stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Insofern betrachte ich den Tod als weitere Stufe "in" meinem Leben, egal ob ich danach noch existiere oder nicht.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit klar kommst, deinem Kind was vorzulügen, ist das deine Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es geht auch nicht darum, irgendein Kind anzulügen, sondern Dein eignes Kind irgendwie trösten zu können.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Solange mein Opa nicht vor mir auftaucht und sagt "Hey, na wie gehts Dir, lange nicht gesehen!", solange sind das für mich Fantasiegebilde von Menschen, die vor allem im geäußerten Zeitpunkt, keine klare und gezielte Antwort geben können.
> Was willst Du denn machen, wenn das Kind dich nach oben getroffener Aussage fragt, wann denn der Opa wiederkommt, oder wo er bis dahin ist?
> Wenn Du dann sagst, er sei im Himmel, dann wird das Kind dich eventuell fragen, wie es da aussieht und spätestens da fängt es dann mit den klaren und eindeutigen Lügen an, da du nicht wissen kannst, wie es im Himmel aussieht.
> 
> ...


Da sag ich einfach mal: warte bis Du selbst Kinder hast. Ich denke, Du wirst dann vermutlich Deine Prinzipien nochmals überdenken.
Und solange Kind noch Kind ist muss man es nun echt nicht damit konfrontieren, wie schlimm es auf der Welt zu und her geht. Da kann man das Kind auch einfach noch mit Worten trösten (welche Worte auch immer) und es Kind sein lassen. Es wird schon noch früh genug zum Teenager und dann erwachsen und wird schon noch früh genug erfahren, was es so alles gibt auf dieser Welt. "Kind sein" kann man nur einmal und das sollte man als Erwachsener respektieren.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

Trost und Lüge scheinen verflixt nah beieinander zu liegen Oo


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

Ich sag nur _"Findest Du, ich hab zugenommen?"_
Ich denke jeder Mann kennt das Problem, darauf ne Antwort zu geben, auf die SIE nicht wütend wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur _"Findest Du, ich hab zugenommen?"_
> Ich denke jeder Mann kennt das Problem, darauf ne Antwort zu geben, auf die SIE nicht wütend wird.



In diesem Moment gibt es nur eine Mögliche Lösung: Sachen packen und abhauen! GANZ WEIT WEG!


----------



## Scrätcher (13. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur _"Findest Du, ich hab zugenommen?"_
> Ich denke jeder Mann kennt das Problem, darauf ne Antwort zu geben, auf die SIE nicht wütend wird.



_Nö, find ich jetzt nicht oder so wenig, dass ich es kaum wahrnehme! (ACHTUNG! Dabei NICHT rot werden!!) Und selbst wenn! Ich liebe jedes Gramm von dir und kann von dir eh nicht genug kriegen!_


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur _"Findest Du, ich hab zugenommen?"_
> Ich denke jeder Mann kennt das Problem, darauf ne Antwort zu geben, auf die SIE nicht wütend wird.


wie du vom Thema "Tod" auf "Gewichtsprobleme bei Frauen" kommst... naja gut ich erkenne da schon parallelen aber egal XD


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich liebe jedes Gramm von dir und kann von dir eh nicht genug kriegen!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKpTkBddyK8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten einfach direkt was trinken und so tun,als hätte man sich unglaublich verschluckt,sonst ist man eh schon längst dem Tode geweiht!


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> _Nö, find ich jetzt nicht oder so wenig, dass ich es kaum wahrnehme! (ACHTUNG! Dabei NICHT rot werden!!) Und selbst wenn! Ich liebe jedes Gramm von dir und kann von dir eh nicht genug kriegen!_


Was Frau daran als Waffe gegen Dich verwenden könnte:
"Nö, find ich jetzt nicht" -> _"Du unsensibler Kerl schaust nur nicht genau genug hin!"_
"oder so wenig, dass ich es kaum wahrnehme!" -> _"Aha, also BIN ich dicker geworden!"_
"Und selbst wenn! Ich liebe jedes Gramm von dir und kann von dir eh nicht genug kriegen!" -> (das pure Todesurteil) _"Aha, ich hab also nicht nur zugenommen, sondern bin dick und fett geworden? Und Du findest das auch noch gut?"_

Im Tatsachen und Worte verdrehn sind die Frauen Weltmeisterinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich kommts immer auf die Laune von Frau an. Aber wenn Frau das Gefühl hat, sie sei dicker geworden ist die Laune von ihr eh schon im Keller.

@LoD: Es ging ja genau darum: wenn man jemanden mag und trösten möchte sagt man oft nicht genau das, was man denkt, sondern versuchts ihm möglichst schonend beizubringen, erzählt ihm was, das nicht stimmt oder aber lenkt vom Thema ab.


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2009)

Hahaha
Ich liebe meine Frau!Hab sie gerade mal dazu ausgefragt und sie meinte zu mir,dass es eigentlich nur einen Grund gibt,warum ma(n)n - egal was man antwortet - immer was falsches sagt.
Sie meinte,dass ist eigentlich nur ein Vorwand, um einen Streit anzufangen, um angestautes rauszulassen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. August 2009)

Das sind so Momente wo ich mir dann sage: "YES! Single!" xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht darum, irgendein Kind anzulügen, sondern Dein eignes Kind irgendwie trösten zu können.
> 
> Da sag ich einfach mal: warte bis Du selbst Kinder hast. Ich denke, Du wirst dann vermutlich Deine Prinzipien nochmals überdenken.
> Und solange Kind noch Kind ist muss man es nun echt nicht damit konfrontieren, wie schlimm es auf der Welt zu und her geht. Da kann man das Kind auch einfach noch mit Worten trösten (welche Worte auch immer) und es Kind sein lassen. Es wird schon noch früh genug zum Teenager und dann erwachsen und wird schon noch früh genug erfahren, was es so alles gibt auf dieser Welt. "Kind sein" kann man nur einmal und das sollte man als Erwachsener respektieren.



Hätte ich ein Kind, würde ich ihm sagen, dass "der Opa jetzt tief schläft". Fertig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2009)

Tjo..wann wacht er wieder auf?

Wie man es macht ist es falsch..ich würde mein Kind wohl auch erst "anlügen" und ihm seine Kindheit lassen.
Wenn es dann älter ist,mit der Wahrheit rausrücken.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Tjo..wann wacht er wieder auf?



Garnicht.


Kannst deinem Kind natürlich auch sagen, dass der Opa jetzt furchtbare Qualen in der Hölle durchleidet und wir alle dahin folgen werden, bis unsere Seelen dem Teufel als Mittagssnack dienen. Dann guckst du dem Kind tief in die Augen und sagst: Deine Seele ist die Nächste!

Wunderbares Szenario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (13. August 2009)

hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab gelegentlich angst vor meinen kunden, zum beispiel einer der sich von mir am farbkopierer die nackerden weiber aus zeitungen auf a4 hochskallieren lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (13. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich sag nur _"Findest Du, ich hab zugenommen?"_
> Ich denke jeder Mann kennt das Problem, darauf ne Antwort zu geben, auf die SIE nicht wütend wird.




wen dich deine Frau sowas fragt dan hilft nur eins dagegen: frag sie ob sie schoppen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> wen dich deine Frau sowas fragt dan hilft nur eins dagegen: frag sie ob sie schoppen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaaa genau ... schlag Pest mit Cholera. O_O


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Garnicht.
> 
> 
> Kannst deinem Kind natürlich auch sagen, dass der Opa jetzt furchtbare Qualen in der Hölle durchleidet und wir alle dahin folgen werden, bis unsere Seelen dem Teufel als Mittagssnack dienen. Dann guckst du dem Kind tief in die Augen und sagst: Deine Seele ist die Nächste!
> ...


das is doch ne traumhafte vorstellung
nichts ist härter als die wahrheit
wobei ich sagen muss ich versteh die mütter auch nicht die immer anfangen zu kreischen wenn ich tote mäuse in die kinderwägen werf ich meine die kinder müssen doch lernen das alles mal ein ende hat (außer die wurst und DSDS) 



marion9394 schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


XD wie geil und dann noch verschwiegenheitspauschale verlangen >.>




ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Jaaa genau ... schlag Pest mit Cholera. O_O


hey das klappt wirklich hab ich in Dr. HOuse gelernt also schweig tonk


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey das klappt wirklich hab ich in Dr. HOuse gelernt also schweig tonk



Das mag sein, dass es klappt, schön ist aber beides nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. August 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hahaha
> Ich liebe meine Frau!Hab sie gerade mal dazu ausgefragt und sie meinte zu mir,dass es eigentlich nur einen Grund gibt,warum ma(n)n - egal was man antwortet - immer was falsches sagt.
> Sie meinte,dass ist eigentlich nur ein Vorwand, um einen Streit anzufangen, um angestautes rauszulassen.



Unter dem Gesichtspunkt kannst du auch gleich mit "Zugenommen?? Ich wollte schon Greenpeace anrufen damit sie dich im Ernstfall ins Meer rollen können!" antworten! Wenn sie streiten "will", dann soll sie auch nen vernünftigen Grund dafür kriegen! *gG*



Manowår schrieb:


> Tjo..wann wacht er wieder auf?
> 
> Wie man es macht ist es falsch..ich würde mein Kind wohl auch erst "anlügen" und ihm seine Kindheit lassen.
> Wenn es dann älter ist,mit der Wahrheit rausrücken.



Seh ich auch so! Ein Kind sollte man noch ein Kind sein lassen und es nicht mit der Welt der Erwachsenen "überfallen"!



marion9394 schrieb:


> hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Angst würde es mir machen, wenn er dabei in Damenunterwäsche am Kopierer steht! XD



llviktorj schrieb:


> wen dich deine Frau sowas fragt dan hilft nur eins dagegen: frag sie ob sie schoppen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Super! Vom Regen in die Traufe!

Stell dir vor sie sagt das nur um mit dir Streit anfangen zu können und du lädst sie noch zum shoppen ein! Spätestens beim Punkt: "Schatz? Gefällt dir das Grüne oder das Blaue besser?" bist du an nem ähnlich-gefährlichen Punkt mit dem winzig-kleinen Unterschied, dass sich deine EC-Karte zwischenzeitlich ein paar Euro leichter trägt.....


----------



## Wildebraut (13. August 2009)

Hallöchen,

ja die SAche mit dem Tod...natürlich weiss ich dass jeder Mensch sterben muss und auch ich irgendwann mal an der Reihe bin. Ich mache mir ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag darüber Gedanken...Es ist nur so dass mich ab und an mal eine richtige Panik erwischt und ich dann nichts dagegen machen kann....
Haha...war grad mal auf www.deathclock.com und bin nun etwas beruhigter...ich sterbe erst 2042 *ironie*

Nochmal zu meiner Tochter



> Es geht auch nicht darum, irgendein Kind anzulügen, sondern Dein eignes Kind irgendwie trösten zu können.



Kinder erfahren noch früh genug wie grausam es in der Welt zugeht. Ich möchte meine Tochter einfach solange Kind sein lassen wie möglich. Und wenn sie mit 10 Jahren noch an den WEihnachtsmann glaubt....dann glaubt sie halt...
Obwohl....ich glaub das muss ich ihr jetzt echt mal sagen ^^ denn sie kommt jetzt in die Schule und wenn sie da noch an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt..ohjeeee... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, im Ernst...war es wirklich eine Lüge? Woher weiss ich denn dass danach alles vorbei ist? 
Die Sache mit Opa schläft wäre auch noch eine alternative gewesen, vielleicht sogar die bessere. Aber schau mal in die Augen einer todtraurigen 6 jährigen die kurz vorher 20 Minuten geweint hatte und nicht mehr zu beruhigen war... Aber egal...ich kann halt nicht so grausam zu ihr sein. Das werden andere und unsere Gesellschaft noch früh genug tun. 
Sie hat übrigens selbst gesagt: Mama, danke...auch wenn es vielleicht nicht stimmt, geht es mir jetzt besser. 
Sie ist 6 Jahre alt...aber dumm ist sie nicht. Ich glaube mal dass sie wusste dass ich sie nur trösten wollte damit es ihr besser geht. Und sie wollte es einfach glauben und fertig.

Womit wir beim Thema Frauen wären....auch wenn wir wissen dass manche Antowrten der Männer auf unsere Fragen eine Lüge ist...so glauben wir ihm dennoch...weil wir es glauben WOLLEN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich habe mittlerweile gelernt: Stelle einem Mann niemals eine Frage auf die Du die Antwort eigentlich gar nicht hören willst *grins*

So long *grins*

Gruss von der Wilden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juryx (13. August 2009)

wenn mir ne spinne auf 8 meter zu nahe kommt fliegt mein lexikon drauf, hasse die viecher


----------



## Rushk (14. August 2009)

Ich hasse Fliegen/Wespen.. Ist keine Angst und kein Ekel eigentlich... ich hasse sie einfach nur -.-
Was ich noch hasse sind Knöpfe.. Keine Ahnung ich bekomm n Schauergefühl wenn ich welche anfasse.. Hosenkönpfe sind okay aber an Hemden.. no go!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Ich hasse Fliegen/Wespen.. Ist keine Angst und kein Ekel eigentlich... ich hasse sie einfach nur -.-
> Was ich noch hasse sind Knöpfe.. Keine Ahnung ich bekomm n Schauergefühl wenn ich welche anfasse.. Hosenkönpfe sind okay aber an Hemden.. no go!



Rofl ... Koumpounophobie xD


----------



## Rushk (14. August 2009)

Was denn das? ^^
Ja, ich bin zu faul zu googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Was denn das? ^^
> Ja, ich bin zu faul zu googeln
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist die Angst vor Knöpfen.^^

EDIT: Wer selbst gucken will, was es für vollkommen grenzdebile Phobien gibt: http://www.onlineberatung-therapie.de/stoe...en/phobien.html

Kleiner Vorgeschmack: Euphobie - - - - -Angst vor guten Neuigkeiten


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Ich hasse Fliegen/Wespen.. Ist keine Angst und kein Ekel eigentlich... ich hasse sie einfach nur -.-
> Was ich noch hasse sind Knöpfe.. Keine Ahnung ich bekomm n Schauergefühl wenn ich welche anfasse.. Hosenkönpfe sind okay aber an Hemden.. no go!



xD das mit den knöpfen is ja mal genial ^^ sry aber das is zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um zum thema zurückzukommen ich hab vor dem meer angst oder tiefen seen ich muß immer dran denken das da irgendwas im wasser is was mir weh tun will  O_o naja solang ich nich zu weit rausschwimm is aber alles in ordnung im meer wie in seen

aha dann hab ich wohl das hier http://www.onlineberatung-therapie.de/stoe...aquaphobie.html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aha dann hab ich wohl das hier http://www.onlineberatung-therapie.de/stoe...aquaphobie.html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne ich glaub eher, dass die Angst vor Wasser allgemein ist, sprich sich nicht waschen, nicht Abspühlen oder so. Also Abstand zu Wasser halten.


----------



## Rushk (14. August 2009)

Mit Angst vor Knöpfen macht man keine Späße! ^^

Grüße


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Mit Angst vor Knöpfen macht man keine Späße! ^^
> 
> Grüße



ich versteh diese angst nich O_O ich mein hast du alpträume mit knöpfen? haben knöpfe deine familie umgebracht oder warum hast du angst/ekel vor knöpfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2009)

WAHAHAHAHAHHA


Papaphobie die angst vorm Papst XDDDD

WAHAHAHAhA


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. August 2009)

Gibs auch Grammaphobie? Die Angst vor schlechter Grammatik? ;D


----------



## Whole (14. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> Papaphobie die angst vorm Papst XDDDD
> ...


wobei diese angst auch sehr einflussreiche leute beinhalten kann ... je nach ausprägung. 
es gibt auch leute mit papaphobie, die haben schiss vor barak oabama oder merkel oder so^^


----------



## Rexo (14. August 2009)

_Hab angst lebendig Begraben zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eckeln tu ich mich wne man sich anstrengt und man die adern bei einem hervorquilen sieht  zb dem hinteren teil des schenkels und adams apfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Rushk (15. August 2009)

Nein, Knöpfe haben keine Verwandte von mir umgebracht. ^^
Aber ich hasse sie trotzdem.. Ich zieh sie nie gerne an.. Nicht an Hochzeiten, meiner Konfirmation..
Ich wollte zuerst zu meiner Konfirmation im normalen Pulli gehen, da haben sich dann aber dann doch noch meine Eltern durchgesetzt..
Sind einfach sowas wie natürliche Feinde. ^^

Grüße


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Nein, Knöpfe haben keine Verwandte von mir umgebracht. ^^
> Aber ich hasse sie trotzdem.. Ich zieh sie nie gerne an.. Nicht an Hochzeiten, meiner Konfirmation..
> Ich wollte zuerst zu meiner Konfirmation im normalen Pulli gehen, da haben sich dann aber dann doch noch meine Eltern durchgesetzt..
> Sind einfach sowas wie natürliche Feinde. ^^
> ...



Sry aber das ist einfach zu geil. xD


----------



## Rushk (15. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sry aber das ist einfach zu geil. xD



Wie er sich erfreut über meine "Ängste".. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Wie er sich erfreut über meine "Ängste"..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finds auch lustig, wenn Leute Angst vor Clowns haben, aber Knöpfe?? XD Gnahaha, ne sry, das ist einfach der Hammer. <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

Rushk schrieb:


> Nein, Knöpfe haben keine Verwandte von mir umgebracht. ^^
> Aber ich hasse sie trotzdem.. Ich zieh sie nie gerne an.. Nicht an Hochzeiten, meiner Konfirmation..
> Ich wollte zuerst zu meiner Konfirmation im normalen Pulli gehen, da haben sich dann aber dann doch noch meine Eltern durchgesetzt..
> Sind einfach sowas wie natürliche Feinde. ^^
> ...



O_o wtf?! knöpfe sind deine natürlichen feinde? alter .... xDDD zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taeko (15. August 2009)

Huhu

MARSHMALLOWS ich sags euch denen kann man nicht trauen.... die wollen die Weltherrschaft.... JAAA... ganz Recht.... sonst geh ich eigentlich ziemlich angstfrei durchs Leben..... Aber sobald jemand mit ner Marshmallow packung aufkreuzt heißt es "ViVa Pinâta"..... 


*pfeifend durchs Zimmer spring. *In die Ecke späh... *einen Marshmallow mit Zartbitter geschmack entdeck... *WAHHH... *VIVA PINATA MEXICO STYLE (Streichholz)... *auf Tatstatur aufwach... *Marshmallows futter

Liebe Grüße euer Taeko


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2009)

marshmallows!!!!!! DAS BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHHHHHHHHSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE( meerjungfrau mann mäßig)
ne ma ernsthaft... is das dein ernst? O_O wenn ja .... alter ....


----------



## Taeko (15. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hab einen neuen naturlichen lebensfeind :/
> 
> Taeko!!! augen krebs wtf ^^_




Och das is ja schrecklich mein lieber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tja kann man nix machen............. BUHHHH


MARSHMALLOWS


Liebe Grüße euer Taeko


----------



## Maladin (15. August 2009)

Lesbarkeit wiederhergestellt - und zurück zum Thema bitte.

/wink maladin


----------



## Lefrondon (15. August 2009)

-Krabbelviechzeug, insbesondere Spinnen
-NichtHygiene
-Menschenansammlungen


----------



## SeelenGeist (15. August 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ich ekle mich vor McDonalds Essen... Die Hamburger sehen da sehen so kaputt aus, und als ob die in nem Klo zubereitet worden wären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hm..


PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ich ekle mich vor Burger King Essen... Die Hamburger sehen da sehen so kaputt aus, und als ob die in nem Klo zubereitet worden wären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Deathstyle (15. August 2009)

Man verändert Zitate nicht -.-


----------



## ROCKnLOL (17. August 2009)

ich habe angst vor meinem mpu gutachten auf das ich jetzt fast 6 wochen warte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joringel (17. August 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, ich finde Knöpfe auch eklich und versuche, diese Dinger zu vermeiden, wo es nur geht. 

Meine Kollegin sagt immer, ich bin schon ein richtiger Monk (der ausm Fernsehn ), weil ich so viele Sachen eklich finde. Ich krieg z. B. einen Anfall, wenn sie die Schranktür nicht richtig zumacht usw. 

Aber ekeln tu ich mich auch vor vielen Dingen. Ganz vorne steht Wolle. Wenn ich was sehe, wo Wolle drin ist, brauch ichs nicht mal anfassen und bekomm schon ne Gänsehaut. Spinnen find ich widerlich, Maden, Motten... Und bei uns fliegt abends immer so viel Zeugs ins Zimmer... bäh!

Angst hab ich vor Hunden (war als Kind dabei, wie meine Mama gebissen wurde und meine Oma - aber die tun ja immer nichts...)

Und neulich aufm Wacken hatte ich Panik, als wir mitten in der Masse standen, ziemlich weit vorn und plötzlich fingen die Leute an, von allen Seiten zu schieben und zu schubsen. Pogen find ich auch ganz fürchterlich. Mein Freund hat mich dann Gott sei Dank aus der Masse gebracht...


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2009)

Joringel schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, ich finde Knöpfe auch eklich und versuche, diese Dinger zu vermeiden, wo es nur geht.
> 
> Meine Kollegin sagt immer, ich bin schon ein richtiger Monk (der ausm Fernsehn ), weil ich so viele Sachen eklich finde. Ich krieg z. B. einen Anfall, wenn sie die Schranktür nicht richtig zumacht usw.
> 
> Aber ekeln tu ich mich auch vor vielen Dingen. Ganz vorne steht Wolle. Wenn ich was sehe, wo Wolle drin ist, brauch ichs nicht mal anfassen und bekomm schon ne Gänsehaut. Spinnen find ich widerlich, Maden, Motten... Und bei uns fliegt abends immer so viel Zeugs ins Zimmer... bäh!


Oha, erst Knöpfe und jetzt Wolle :O
Die Modeindustrie scheint echt fürchterliche Greueltaten zu begehen, wenn daraus solche Phobien entstehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (17. August 2009)

Kleito schrieb:


> ich hab höhenangst und ich ekel mich seeeeehr vor spinnen *brrrrr*
> 
> und komischer weise hab ich, seit ich the ring gesehen hab (ist schon paar jahre her), irgentwie panik davor die augen auf zumachen, wenn ich im bett liege, weil ich angst hab, da könnte das mädl vor mir sitzen...ich weiß, albern ist aber so
> 
> ...


 Das mit the Ring ich hatte zwei wochen lang angst den Fehrnseher anzuschalten das war schlimm
als dan eine bild störung kam bin ich aus der wohnung gestürmt und ne runde spazieren ich weiss es ist lächerlich aber das war doch echt hart


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> Das mit the Ring ich hatte zwei wochen lang angst den Fehrnseher anzuschalten das war schlimm
> als dan eine bild störung kam bin ich aus der wohnung gestürmt und ne runde spazieren ich weiss es ist lächerlich aber das war doch echt hart


Puh, ich sass bei The Ring 2 im Kino und empfand den Film nicht wirklich als beängstigend (da war der erste Teil eher schlimm). Aber in der Szene, als die Frau im Krankenwagen ist, das Leichentuch beiseite schiebt und die Leiche ihren Arm packt hat die Zuschauerin auf dem Platz neben mir so dermassen laut gekreischt, dass ich alleine dadurch fast nen Herzinfarkt bekommen hätte. Der Film an und für sich hat mich ja nicht wirklich erschreckt, aber das Gekreische dieser Frau o_O schlimmer als jeder Horrorfilm!


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn, dann schmeckt es überall gut/scheisse.



naja stimmt nicht wirklich war öfters in england und da kannst du einfach nicht das essen von MC donalds oder Burger king vergleichen, es schmeckt einfach eklig und mit der hygiene im küchenbereich halten die das auch ganz anders.


aber wovor ich mich richtig ekle sind mücken, erst recht wenns die dicken sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :Manahunt: (19. August 2009)

Bin in Therapie, weil Angst vor Aufzügen oO Meine Mutter,Oma,Opa und Tante sind mal als ich 5war im Aufzug stecken geblieben seitdem hab ich panische Angst vor den Dingern, klingt komisch is aber so^^


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

wahhh ich hab jetzt grad mal wieder schön panik bekommen weil:

ich war grad aufm klo und will die brille hochklappen (ka wieso ich wollt mich ja eigendlich hinsetzten aber irgendwie bin ich heut sowieso total verwirrt) und da sitzt ein insekt Oo da bin ich aus der kabine mal rückwärts raus gesprungen.

gut ab in die nächste

Tür auf und zack an der Wand eine von diesen RIEEEEßIGEN Mücken -.-
ich glaub ich geh heut gar nicht aufs klo


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wahhh ich hab jetzt grad mal wieder schön panik bekommen weil:
> 
> ich war grad aufm klo und will die brille hochklappen (ka wieso ich wollt mich ja eigendlich hinsetzten aber irgendwie bin ich heut sowieso total verwirrt) und da sitzt ein insekt Oo da bin ich aus der kabine mal rückwärts raus gesprungen.
> 
> ...


Das erinnert mich an meine Zeit in Holland...*schauder* von 10 Klos gabs in 5-9 Kabinen irgendwelche Tierchen...uah...da ging oft gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Whitechapel (24. August 2009)

Haha meine Kollegin war letztens in unserem Schwesterbetrieb in Osnabrück
und die Putze von denen hatte Angst vor Türen. =D
Die hat sich einfach nich getraut die aufzumachen und anzufassen
und stand wahrscheinlich Stunden davor bis sie sich überwinden konnte.
Da ist es 2 mal passiert, dass meine Kollegin die Tür aufgemacht hat,
wo die Putze gerade dahinter stand und die dann übelst losgeschrien hat,
weil die Tür aufging. =D

Aber diese Angst vor tiefen Gewässern hab ich auch, weil man nie weiß
was da unter einem lauert.


----------



## super toast mann (24. August 2009)

ich ahb angst vor diesen peniswürmern die durch irgendwelche körperöffnungreinkommen und dich von innen zerfressen!


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an meine Zeit in Holland...*schauder* von 10 Klos gabs in 5-9 Kabinen irgendwelche Tierchen...uah...da ging oft gar nichts mehr...



Oder in Ungarn an den Raststätten mit Plumsklo...

BÄH


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oder in Ungarn an den Raststätten mit Plumsklo...
> 
> BÄH


das kenn ich noch von mallorca *schauder*


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Jetzt kommt wieder mal eine Freak-Angst dazu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Richtig Schiss hab ich vor... Außerirdischen! 
Ja, jetzt beölen sich schon die ersten vor Lachen, ich seh's doch. Aber echt, das war ganz schlimm als ich noch jünger war, da habe ich nächtelang nicht geschlafen, weil ich immer dachte, dass ich in der Nacht von Außerirdischen entführt würde. Ist natürlich nie passiert, aber man kann ja nie wissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann auch keine Filme mit Außerirdischen gucken - außer Independence Day, da sieht man ja fast nix. Aber wenn dann mal so ein Bericht im Fernsehen kommt oder was in der Zeitung steht oder jetzt hier im Forum mit diesem Alien-Baby... da flipp ich total aus. Kann dann nachts nur mit Licht schlafen oder gar nicht.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Dann schau besser nie, nie, niemals die Akte X - Staffeln Steffi!


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann schau besser nie, nie, niemals die Akte X - Staffeln Steffi!



*lach*
Die stehen auf meinem persönlichen Index!


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt wieder mal eine Freak-Angst dazu...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube das die eher Angst vor uns haben müssen!^^ Die töten nicht gleich alles was sie nicht verstehen! oO

Davon abgesehen wird ausserirdischem Leben immer unterstellt: "Wer so weit reist, wird sicher nicht so dumm sein, alles zu zerstören was er vorfindet!"

Mir wäre ein Besuch eines Ausserirdischen lieber, als der von dem iranischen Präsidenten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen wird ausserirdischem Leben immer unterstellt: "Wer so weit reist, wird sicher nicht so dumm sein, alles zu zerstören was er vorfindet!"


Kennst Du "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis"? Wenn da ne interstellare Weltraumroute hin muss und die Erde im Weg steht, wer soll es ihnen denn verübeln? Dann sprengt man halt die Erde und das Problem ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2009)

Ja also wirklich vor einer Spezies welche es geschafft hat Technologien zu entwickenln um die Galaxy möglicherweise sogar das Universum zu bereisen und hier landen braucht man nun wirklich keine Angst haben! Da ich nicht glaube das die es nötig hätten sich vor unseren Waffen zu verstecken. 

Eine Spezies die es soweit geschafft hat und sich nicht selbst ausgerottet hat, wird sicherlich nicht sinnloser Gewalt fröhnen, wie es die primitiveren Vertreter unser Spezies noch immer gern tun unter dem Deckmantel noch primitiverer Dogmen und Ideologien!

Fürchte dich vor Menschen mit Werten und einem Weltbild aus dem 1.en oder 4.en Jahrhundert, die Zugang zur Technologie aus dem 21.en Jahrhundert haben, das ist die wahre Gefahr der näheren Zukunft!


----------



## Perkone (25. August 2009)

So richtig Angst, bei der ich vollkommen in Panik verfallen würde, hab ich nur vor Spinnen und Spinnenartige und vor tiefem Wasser wo ich nich aufn Boden sehen kann. Ansonsten halten sich meine Ängste in Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kennst Du "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis"? Wenn da ne interstellare Weltraumroute hin muss und die Erde im Weg steht, wer soll es ihnen denn verübeln? Dann sprengt man halt die Erde und das Problem ist weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob ich es kenne?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab die Bücher förmlich inhaliert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Havamal schrieb:


> full quote



/sign

Auuuusser natürlich sie haben eine der folgenden Glaubensarten: "Darwinismus" & "Nihilismus"

Dann könnte es für uns doch "eng" werden! *gg*


----------



## Amanalata (25. August 2009)

Zahnarzt!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nono1000 (25. August 2009)

Also ich habe Angst das mein WoW-Account gelöscht wird!!
Das wär doof


----------



## BohneTheBoon (25. August 2009)

Angst vor *STAUB!!!* Überlegt mal!... der Staub ist einfach überall und hoch intelligent!!! .... wenn der meint du baust murks, dann ZAPP! iser in deiner Lunge und macht dich von Ihnen her kapott!!...  in diesem sinne, wie der lateine so gern sacht: Amathophobie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 KEINE MACHT DEN STAUBKÖRNERN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


[sub]Achja vor Spinnen und Insektengesoggs übrigens auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/sub]


achso nochwas vergessen: Anatidaephobie, ENTE IS WATCHING YOU!!


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Ich bin mit allen möglichen Tieren aufgewachsen.. Vogelspinnen, Echsen, Ratten und ich liebe Tiere... aber es gibt eins da renn ich weg und schrei und wider mich nur noch an.


Maden... Viecher die alles fressen was ihnen in die Quere kommt, egal ob tot oder lebendig.. da hats einem Mann doch echt man das Bein zerfressen von Maden... omg wenn ich dran denke. -_-

tiefes dunkles Wasser, wenn ich alleine drin bin.


----------



## -RD- (25. August 2009)

Hm... Ekel empfinde ich so gesehen nur gegenüber einigen Menschen.
Wenn man, was mir mittlerweile erspart bleibt (Arbeit zu Fuß erreichbar), in S-, oder U-Bahn neben Menschen gedrängt stehen muss, dann empfinde ich das als ekelig. Und wenn einigen davon dann noch irgendwie nach Alkohol, Schweiß oder ähnlichem stinken, dann kann ich mir oft den ein oder anderen deutlichen Kommentar nicht verkneifen. Seit ich mit dem Rauchen komlett aufgehört habe, empfinde ich auch Leute, die stark nach Qualm stinken, ekelig. Daher besuche ich ausschließlich Lokale, in denen strenges Rauchverbot herrscht. Mein Feierabend-Bier trinke ich dann lieber zu Hause.

Vor Tieren habe ich mich früher mal vor Spinnen geekelt. Mittlerweile mache ich sie eben einfach platt, wenn sie in der Wohnung auftauchen... draußen stören sie mich garnicht.


Angst habe ich, wie wohl viele Männer, vor dem Zahnarzt. Glücklicherweise habe ich bisher nur 2x Karies gehabt. Das erste Mal wurde gebohrt und eine Plastik-Plombe reingemacht, die 2 Jahre halten sollte und mittlerweile 15 drin ist.
Das zweite Mal war es ein Weisheitszahn, den ich dann gleich ganz reißen habe lassen.
Zahnschmerzen, oder vielleicht allgemein Nervenschmerzen, ja... davor habe ich Angst.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

Ekel vor vollgepissten Klobrillen im schummrigen licht wobei man das dann erst bemerkt wenn man draufsitzt und dann angst hat das man nicht mehr aufstehn kann weil man kleben bleibt UND wenn man dann aufsteht hört sichs an wie die klettverschlüssel an kinderschuhen :/


----------



## Potpotom (14. Oktober 2009)

Hatte letzte Woche nen Unfall mit nem Hirsch, gestern Abend bin ich wieder da lang gefahren und muss gestehen... man hatte ich Panik das da wieder einer auftaucht.

Bin dann mit 50 da lang geeiert wo ich sonst mit ~120 fahre... joa, das kann man wohl Angst nennen.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ekel vor vollgepissten Klobrillen im schummrigen licht wobei man das dann erst bemerkt wenn man draufsitzt und dann angst hat das man nicht mehr aufstehn kann weil man kleben bleibt UND wenn man dann aufsteht hört sichs an wie die klettverschlüssel an kinderschuhen :/


Das erinnert mich an öffentliche Klos in China, bei denen man in der Hocke über nem Loch "stehn" muss. Dabei gibts allerdings kein Klopapier, aber was noch viel übler ist: keine Trennwände! Wie bitteschön soll man da sein Geschäft erledigen, wenn links, rechts und gegenüber Chinesen ihr eignes verrichten? Das ist echt übel...drum: keine öffentlichen Klos nutzen, geht besser in ein Restaurant oder sowas.


----------



## Redryujin (18. November 2009)

Ich habe immer von etwas bestimmten richtig Angst und das sind.

*Betriebsärztliche Untersuchungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Alles fing damals in der Schule mit einen Sehtest an. Da hatte ich ein paar Zeichen falsch gelesen. Damals hab ichs noch ignoriert und gedacht "Nie wieder ein Sehtest".

Dann kam die erste Voruntersuchung zu meiner Ausbildung. Da wurde eine Farbschwäche festgestellt. Natürlich musste ich dann noch zum Augenarzt. Und Seitdem hab ich panische Angst vor jeder Ärztlichen Untersuchung. Ich gehe sehr ungern zum Arzt. Auch wenn ich krank bin bekomme ich schon Angst und muss mir vorstellen was der jetzt alles Untersucht.

Seitdem lüge ich immer die ärzte an und sag das alles in Ordnung ist. Ich lass mir auch nicht vorschreiben was bei mir Gesund ist und was Krank ist. Bei den letzten Untersuchungen wars so schlimm das mein Blutdruck gleich ums doppelte gestiegen ist. Die letzte Betriebsärztin hat dann auch gesagt. "Mensch sie sind aber aufgeregt, aber es ist alles in Ordnung" 
Dann habe ich noch gefragt wann die nächste ist Untersuchung ist. Sie hat gesagt "2-3 Jahren ist die nächste". 

Irgendwie hat die mich dann nicht mehr untersucht weil sie wusste das ich dermaßen Panik davor habe. Vor paar Wochen habe ich sowieso den Betrieb gewechselt wegen dem Geld (in der neuen verdien ich mehr). 

Naja jedenfalls kam heute der Anruf das ich noch eine G25 Untersuchung machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Da die Stelle sowieso befristet ist habe ich gesagt das ich noch nicht weiß welche arbeitszeit ich habe. Die chefin am anderen Ende hat dann gesagt ich soll wieder zurückrufen wenn ich weiß welche arbeitszeiten ich habe.

Natürlich werde ich das jetzt so rauszögern das ich die so spät wie möglich machen muss. Lieber lass ich mir dann ne Kündigung schicken und mach Hartz 4 als mich von einen fremden Arzt zu untersuchen.

Ich hasse Ärztliche Untersuchungen.


----------



## Lekraan (18. November 2009)

Spinnen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hasse sie einfach!!! 

Außerdem meine Nachbarin!


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (19. November 2009)

ich ekel mich vor flecken diese ekelhaften eingeweidefraß den manche leute verspeisen
und angst hab ich vor neonazis besonders wenn ich betrunken bin - hab mal welche im suff angepöbelt und bin nur knapp einer schlägerei entgangen


----------



## Alion (19. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Spinnen!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Nachbarin? Das musst du uns jetzt aber erklären.


----------



## Pickpocket (19. November 2009)

Bienenähnliche Tiere und Spritzen

ICH HASSE SPRITZEN, ich würd mich auf dem ersten Baum verkriechen wenn ich net im Rollstuhl säße... <.< Ich sträube mich gegen JEDE Impfung oder Blutabnahme weil unnötig


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. November 2009)

Glatte, metallische Oberflächen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. November 2009)

meine mathe lehrerin :x
wenn ich die frau im dunklen sehen würde, ich glaube ich würde schreiend wegrennen...


----------



## Potpotom (19. November 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Glatte, metallische Oberflächen.


Du hast Angst oder Ekel vor glatten, metallischen Oberflächen? Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie sich die Ängste äussern oder gar hervorgerufen werden. Magst du etwas mehr dazu schreiben?


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

*achtung bösartiger humor*

A: Hier ein Löffel
B: WAHHHHHHH *schreiend wegrenn*

nicht böse gemeint^^


----------



## Lekraan (19. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Deine Nachbarin? Das musst du uns jetzt aber erklären.



Ja meine Nachbarin ... *uaaah*

Das is so eine ... wenn du am Bürgersteg an ihr vorbeiläufst, dann nimmt die ne Stinkwolke mit sich mit ... bäh....Außerdem hat die so nen Blick drauf ... Da bekommt man richtig Angst .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr Haare sind fettig ... und so weiter.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (19. November 2009)

Pickpocket schrieb:


> Bienenähnliche Tiere und Spritzen
> 
> ICH HASSE SPRITZEN, ich würd mich auf dem ersten Baum verkriechen wenn ich net im Rollstuhl säße... <.< Ich sträube mich gegen JEDE Impfung oder Blutabnahme weil unnötig



Ich liebe Spritzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damals mit ca. 14 Jahren wie ich nen Gips am Fuß hatte musste ich mir täglich Spritzen geben gegen Thrombose... Ich fands geil xD Dünne Spritzen sind toll, dickere eher uncool ^^ Gemischte Gefühle hab ich auch bei der Blutabnahme... Sehr komisches Gefühl wenn man son dickes Teil im Arm stecken hat ^^


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ja meine Nachbarin ... *uaaah*
> 
> Das is so eine ... wenn du am Bürgersteg an ihr vorbeiläufst, dann nimmt die ne Stinkwolke mit sich mit ... bäh....Außerdem hat die so nen Blick drauf ... Da bekommt man richtig Angst ....
> 
> ...


Ja so was ist wirklich eklig.


----------



## sympathisant (20. November 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich liebe Spritzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



leute gibts. ,-)

krank ist auch die hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobie (angst vor langen wörtern).

der arzt fragt dich was du für ein problem hast.

du: "ich leide an ... hippo ... AHHHHH! "

zitternd und total verstört verkriechst du dich unter der behandlungsliege.



ich komm mit leuten die an sowas leiden nicht klar. wer keine probleme hat, macht sich eben welche ... oder?


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

Die witzigsten Phobien:

Allodoxaphobie: Angst vor einer Meinung -> Meine Meinung ist, wähhh *wegrenn*
Arachibutyrophobie: Angst vor Erdnussbutter, die am Gaumen kleben bleibt. -> Magst du Erdnussbutter? *wegrenn*
Barophobie: Angst vor Schwerkraft, hohe Drücke. -> Arme kerle, die leben ja die ganze Zeit in Angst.
Caligynephobie: schönen Frauen -> Hallo möchten sie etwas mit mir trinken gehen? Woah sieht die gut aus. *wegrenn*
Chromophobie: Farben -> Die haben wohl immer noch einen Schwarzweiss Fernseher zu hause.
Clinophobie: ins Bett zu gehen -> Schlafen die auf dem Fussboden?
Decidophobie: Entscheidungen zu treffen -> Erinnert mich an die Malcom Folge in der Hal entscheiden muss ob ein Komapatient am leben erhalten wird oder ob man ihn sterben lassen soll.
Dextrophobie: Dingen, die sich an der rechten Körperhälfte befinden -> Was hat man denn rechts war man Links nicht hat?
Levophobie: Dingen, die sich an der linken Körperhälfte befinden -> siehe oben.
Easiophobie: dem Schreiben -> Ich habe Angst vor dem wähhhh *wegrenn*
Friggaphobie: Freitagen -> Nennt man im Alltäglichen Sprachgeburach auch Workaholic.
Hedonophobie: Freude zu empfinden -> Emos?
Hypopphobie: Mangel an Angst -> Ich habe Angst davor, dass ich zu wenig Angst haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das war nur ein kleiner Auszug: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Phobien


----------



## LordofDemons (20. November 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Hedonophobie: Freude zu empfinden -> Emos?
> 
> WAHAhAHA ich verreck vor lachen
> 
> ...




Papaphobie - die Angst vorm Papst^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *achtung bösartiger humor*
> 
> A: Hier ein Löffel


Löffel sind nicht glatt. Nicht glatt genug.

Sagen wir, ich bekommen beim Berühren spezieller Oberflächen, meistens eben glatt und metallisch, die Angst, dass mir die Nägel abbrechen könnten. Hände wie Füße. Unangenehmes Gefühl.


----------



## Randor2 (20. November 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Löffel sind nicht glatt. Nicht glatt genug.
> 
> Sagen wir, ich bekommen beim Berühren spezieller Oberflächen, meistens eben glatt und metallisch, die Angst, dass mir die Nägel abbrechen könnten. Hände wie Füße. Unangenehmes Gefühl.



Es gibt schon so allerhand seltsame Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleibt nur die Frage wo sowas herkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angst...hmm...Spinnen kann ich nicht ab, aber zumindest kann ich mich in einem zivilisierten Tempo von ihnen wegbewegen um den Staubsauger o.Ä. zu holen.
Und ich hab tierische Höhenangst. Die is definitiv am störensden.


----------



## Alion (20. November 2009)

Ängste kommen teilweise von den Eltern. Also das die das ihren Kindern mitgeben.
Mein Vater wurde als er noch klein war von einem Hund gebissen. Angst von Hunden hat er nicht, aber er mag sie einfach nicht. Dies hat er an mich weitergegeben.
Manchmal werden sie durch ein Ereigniss ausgelöst.
Und manchmal sind sie völlig unerklärlich.


----------



## AdamsApfel (20. November 2009)

Ich habe Todesangst vor Spinnen(egal welche Größe).
Noch mehr als vor Schlangen.


----------



## Potpotom (20. November 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Sagen wir, ich bekommen beim Berühren spezieller Oberflächen, meistens eben glatt und metallisch, die Angst, dass mir die Nägel abbrechen könnten. Hände wie Füße. Unangenehmes Gefühl.


Danke für die Aufklärung... ich dachte eher an so etwas wie die Angst davor, von eben dem Metall einen Schlag zu bekommen, bspw. wie bei den kleinen Stromschlägen wenn man statisch aufgeladen ist und die Autotür anfasst.

Ich lade mich ständig irgendwie statisch auf und kriege eine geballert (egal welche Schuhe oder welches Auto ich nehme). Das tut nicht wirklich weh, aber wenn es ein paar Mal passiert ist, mache ich die Tür aus Angst vor dem berühren des Metalls mit dem Fuss zu. *g


----------



## Sin (21. November 2009)

Gab doch vor kurzem bei Galileo ein Bericht über 2 Frauen die "knopfophobie" haben. Also angst Knöpfe anzufassen Oo


----------



## Lily:) (21. November 2009)

Die Panik vor Spritzen hab ich auch....

liegt wohl an meinem Kinderarzt, der mir, seitdem ich ein Baby war, zweimal die Woche per Pieks in den Finger etwas Blut genommen hat.

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass die Angst erst mit den Jahren kam. Dann war es soweit, dass mich mehrere Schwestern beim Blutabnehmen im Krankenhaus festhalten mussten.

Seitdem ich "groß" bin, lasse ich mich nicht mehr spritzen.
Vor einer OP vor ein paar Monaten mussten sie mir natürlich Blut abnehmen. 
Als der Arzt mir das sagte, hatte ich einen Nervenzusammenbruch.

Ist keine lustige Geschichte- man kann an so etwas in dem Moment nichts ändern.
Zum Glück das Einzige, was an meiner Pysche nicht in Ordnung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (21. November 2009)

Angst im Dunkeln und Käfer/Spinnen^^

Und vor Spritzen ^^


----------



## Bader1 (22. November 2009)

Hab Angst im Dunkeln, werd da so richtig paranoid^^ und denk irgendein Viech/Mensch taucht gleich auf etc...


----------



## Bader1 (22. November 2009)

Ja wenn man so Filme/Spiele gespielt hat is das immer doof :O


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. November 2009)

Spinnen, Schlangen alles was zischt und krabbelt. Hab den drang alles zu erschlagen was dies entspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und vor meiner Freunden wenn sie die Tage hat. Dann mutiert sie zur Witch xd.


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2009)

ZAHNARZTBESUCHE! sind das einzige, was mich auf die palme bringen kann


----------



## jeef (22. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ZAHNARZTBESUCHE! sind das einzige, was mich auf die palme bringen kann



/dito ^^ aber nur dieser Imba-Pollierer


----------



## Breakyou9 (22. November 2009)

ich ekel mich richtig vor Fußnägeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber nicht von normalen sondern von ausgerissenen oder blau/lila farbenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fxe (22. November 2009)

Ich hab Angst vor den Zombies aus Resident Evil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab das Spiel mit 9 Jahren bei nem Freund gespielt nen Tag lang und ich bereu es ;/


----------



## Lekraan (22. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> ich ekel mich richtig vor Fußnägeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was richtig schlimm ist, wenn man iwie in der Stadt unterwegs ist...in nem Caffee oder so ... dann sieht man so Leute, die am rauchen sind ... und deren Fingernägel sind dann wegen dem rauchen sooo derbst gelblich .. bääääh


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (22. November 2009)

Pilze... Ich würde lieber einen Eimer Kacke essen als einen Pilz anzufassen. Diese ekelhaften dinger, die überall wachsen können, überall ihre Sporen verteilen, über ein riesiges Untergrund-Hyphen-System verfügen wobei ein toter Pilz *garnichts *ausmacht, weil dann die Sporen auf den Boden kommen und darauf folgen 10'000 weitere. "würg"
Nur schon darüber nachzudenken, bringt mich zum kotzen.

Edhit fügt auch noch die Angst, alleine in einer Stadt zu sein hinzu: Ich schau immer hinter mich, oder stelle mich mit dem Rücken an eine Wand, wenn ich alleine durch eine leere Stadt laufe. Man seh' ich dabei scheisse aus... Ich schleich teilweise mit dem Rücken zu einer Wand bis zu meiner Türe. 
Bin halt extrem paranoid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (23. November 2009)

also manche ängste sind schon skuril...pilze mjam sind doch lecker^^ oder die zombies in resi... nja wirklich angst hat man da vllt noch mit 9 aber jetz nimmer... da lach ich eher wenn die hinter mir herschlurfen...
wovor hab ich angst grübel... ja höhenangst... ekel... tja ekel... hmm wovor hab ich ekel... eigentlich vor gar nix.. bringt der beruf wohl so mit sich...


----------



## Hackseputt (23. November 2009)

ahhhh ich hab Angst vor Tiefem Wasser. Wenn man bedenkt, was da alles ungesehen rauskommen kann.... deshalb geh ich nie tief ins Wasser, auvh nicht in Seen, könnte ja ein Hai oder Anglefisch drin sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
nee echt, da hörts bei mir auf.


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (24. November 2009)

Ich hab Angst einmal in Helen Hunts Arsch aufzuwachen...


----------



## Firun (12. Dezember 2009)

Fingernägel die samt Nagelbett abbrechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Dezember 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Fingernägel die samt Nagelbett abbrechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt, das ist nicht nur Ekelig, sondern tut auch weh


----------



## Petersburg (12. Dezember 2009)

Spinnen, Zahnärzte und so mancher buffed user  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

ekeliges kriechtierzeugs.
alles von würmern bis käfer.
und /sign dragon1


dragon1 schrieb:


> ZAHNARZTBESUCHE! sind das einzige, was mich auf die palme bringen kann


----------



## mimoun (13. Dezember 2009)

Zombies Untote usw.


----------



## Makalvian (14. Dezember 2009)

Menschen !


----------



## H2OTest (14. Dezember 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Menschen !



JA, die sind eklich


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Edhit fügt auch noch die Angst, alleine in einer Stadt zu sein hinzu: Ich schau immer hinter mich, oder stelle mich mit dem Rücken an eine Wand, wenn ich alleine durch eine leere Stadt laufe. Man seh' ich dabei scheisse aus... Ich schleich teilweise mit dem Rücken zu einer Wand bis zu meiner Türe.
> Bin halt extrem paranoid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meinst Du mit leere Stadt so morgens um 4 wenn alle Welt am schlafen ist und man nach Hause geht? Weil sonst hab ich eigentlich noch nie ne leere Stadt erlebt, da müsste ja ne Zwangsevakuierung gewesen sein oder so ^^

Wovor ich mir extrem ekle sind knallig rot lackierte Fingernägel, aber noch viel schlimmer, knallig rot lackierte Fussnägel o_O Igitt...ich weiss, viele Leute finden ja, das sei "klassisch", aber ich finds einfach nur scheusslich.


----------



## Rouge-Vendetta (14. Dezember 2009)

Nachts im dunkeln nach hause gehen, aber wirklich nur Nachts liegt wohl daran das mein großer Bruder und seine freunde , mich damals so am Friedhof erschreckt haben. Dreh mich sogar heute noch vereinzelt um ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit leere Stadt so morgens um 4 wenn alle Welt am schlafen ist und man nach Hause geht? Weil sonst hab ich eigentlich noch nie ne leere Stadt erlebt, da müsste ja ne Zwangsevakuierung gewesen sein oder so ^^



Morgens um 4, ja. wohne an der Hauptstrasse. Und wenn da nichts als gähnende Leere ist, bringt mich das um meinen Verstand. Nur diese riesengrossen Lampen und sonst nix O.o. Es ist weniger die Dunkelheit, als viel mehr der Gedanke, das hier alles mögliche passieren würde und niemand es erfahren würde, falls es geschickt angestellt würde.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe Angst vor großen Hunden. Ja, richtig gelesen, nur große. Jedesmal wenn ich einen dieser 1-1,30 m Hunde sehe, gehe ich lieber zur Seite. Dann, wenn ich ungefähr 10-15 m entfernt bin, dreh ich mich meistens noch um und gucke, ob er mir hinterherläuft.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst vor großen Hunden. Ja, richtig gelesen, nur große. Jedesmal wenn ich einen dieser 1-1,30 m Hunde sehe, gehe ich lieber zur Seite. Dann, wenn ich ungefähr 10-15 m entfernt bin, dreh ich mich meistens noch um und gucke, ob er mir hinterherläuft.



Hat dich mal einer angefallen ?


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hat dich mal einer angefallen ?



Ich wurde mal als ich so 6-7 war von einem "angefallen" ich wollte 2 wochen nicht mehr aufn spielplatz xD


----------



## Magickevin (14. Dezember 2009)

So richtige Angst hab ich eigentlich kaum...Es sei denn es würde etwas in der Familie passieren u.a Todesfälle oder soetwas.

Achja und wenn eine Spinne oder so ein anderes Kriechtier unter meiner Bettdecke ist ist mir einmal passiert und das ding hat mein bein so oft in die Fresse gekriegt das ich es danach von meinem Laken abkratzen durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Dann, wenn ich ungefähr 10-15 m entfernt bin, dreh ich mich meistens noch um und gucke, ob er mir hinterherläuft.



Da wäre der schon lange bei dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (15. Dezember 2009)

Ekeln tuts mich eig. nur vor Käfern, Spinnen.. Diese Viecher sind einfach (meines erachtens) nur überflüssig..
Wenn du schön auf der Terrasse sitzt und es fliegt son Maikäfer über dich und brummt dir noch einen vor..
Da bekomm ich richtig nen Anfall und spring rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Spinnen reicht meist schon ein schönes 1000 Seiten starkes Buch und die sind Platt wie n Pfannakuacha..
Außerdem ekelts mich vor dem grünen Volk, wie sie immer in ihren schönen schwarzen 3er BMW's oder Grün/Silbernen Streifenwagen sitzen und jeden rausziehn und gleich Kontrollieren...

Angst hab ich jetz so richtig eig. keine..
Hab halt Angst vorm Zahnarztbesuch, aber spätestens wenn der bei mir im Mund rumfummelt isses eh schon zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor spritzen hatte ich früher immer angst aber iwie auch nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höhenangst etc. pp. hatte ich nie


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Hat dich mal einer angefallen ?



Nein, nur wenn dich ein kleiner Hund anfällt, kommt der kaum übers Knie. Wenn dich so ein 1,50 m Brocken anfällt hast du als 14 Jähriger doch kaum eine Chance.




Manowår schrieb:


> Da wäre der schon lange bei dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, dann müsst ich mich aber auch nicht umdrehen.


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

haie...
bekomm echt die krise wenn ich welche im tv oder auf bildern sehe.
eigentlich voll dumm, aber es is so^^


----------



## Cybereule (20. Dezember 2009)

In mir steigt ein Ekel auf wenn ich das Berühren oder Reiben von Styropor höre oder es anfasse O_o
Auch das Geräusch von großen Text Markern verdreht mirn Bauch ...

Bin ich nun krank oder hab ich besondere Bedürfnisse?...


----------



## Lekraan (20. Dezember 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> In mir steigt ein Ekel auf wenn ich das Berühren oder Reiben von Styropor höre oder es anfasse O_o
> Auch das Geräusch von großen Text Markern verdreht mirn Bauch ...
> 
> Bin ich nun krank oder hab ich besondere Bedürfnisse?...



lso ich mag das Geräusch von Styropor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zerfetz das Zeug immer ganz gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juli 2010)

> Ein Probiotikum (Mehrzahl Probiotika), von gr. pro bios = ‚für das Leben‘, ist eine Zubereitung, die lebensfähige Mikroorganismen enthält.
> (Wikipedia)
> ​Das kennen wir bspw. von Joghurt. Weiter steht bei wikipedia übrigens, dass die probiotischen Lebensmittel (die Keime aus der Darmflora vertreiben sollen) ihren Zweck meist nicht erfüllen oder sogar eine gegenteilige Wirkung erzielen.
> 
> ...



Was findet ihr ekelhaft?

Oben genanntes Zitat ist ein Blogeintrag einer Bekannten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2010)

ok das getränk sicher lecker die vostellung wie jemand an nem ob lutscht ekelhaft²


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2010)

Wenn das OB nicht da wär würds einfach nur wie dunkler Wein oder sowas aussehn. Find ich jetzt nicht so speziell.


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2010)

Ziemlich unqualifizierter Blogeintrag. Wenn der Verfasser daran denkt was sich in seinem Darm tummelt was sagt er denn dann?
Und nur weil er diesen "probiotischen Tampon" (Sinn oder Unsinn ist hier nochmal ein anderes Thema) eklig findet dann Tampon-Rezepte zu erfinden ist ziemlich weit hergeholt.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2010)

Hmm... also ich finde das jetzt weder eklig noch lustig. Kurz gesagt, der Blog gibt mir nichts. 

EDIT: Was finde ich eklig? Wenn Leute beim Essen ihren Mund nicht zu kriegen... schmatzen, Essensreste aus dem Mund fallen lassen, sabbern etc.pp.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Juli 2010)

Eine etwas missglückte Einleitung um auf die Kernfrage zu kommen: 



*"Was findet ihr eklig?"


*Also liebe User, bei aller Kritik an dem Blog nicht vergessen auf die eigentliche Frage einzugehen. ​


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2010)

Ich finde den Blog-Eintrag auch nicht sonderlich unterhaltsam. Eher ein bisschen dämlich. Wer sich vor Mikroorganismen ekelt, sollte sich über die ganzen anderen Abläufe im menschlichen Körper auch besser keine Gedanken machen. Zudem sollte man aus dem Alter, in dem man sich vor Dingen wie Tampons oder auch Kondomen ekelt, langsam raus sein.

Was ich persönlich unappetitlich finde:

- Laute Essgeräusche
- Verdorbene Lebensmittel
- Offenes Tierfutter im Kühlschrank
- Abgefressene Fingernägel
- Schlechte Körperhygiene


----------



## eMJay (21. Juli 2010)

It´s Tee time


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2010)

so einen thread gabs schon mal ist mir eingefallen

http://www.buffed.de...tig-angst-ekel/

viel spaß damit^^

Marion FTW!!!

edit: ich bin echt eine wandelde Forenbibliothek :3(wobei wandelnd in einem forum nicht so wirklich zutreffend ist aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## darkcava (21. Juli 2010)

> Befänden sich in meiner Vagina lebensfähige Mikroorganismen würde ich nicht egrade jubeln vor Begeisterung sondern eher den Weg zum nächsten Frauenarzt aufsuchen.



Der wird deine Bekannte leider wieder nach Hause schicken mit dem Verweis nochmal den Sexualkundeunterricht Klasse 6 zu besuchen. Schließlich besteht die Scheidenflora einer erwachsenen Frau überwiegend aus verschiedenen Arten von Milchsäurebakterien, die vor Infektionen schützen. 

Daher kommt der individuelle Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Juli 2010)

Angst?
Ich hab ne Spinnenphobie. Keine Angst, sondern eine Phobie. Ich schalte schon mit einem angeekelten Blick weg, wenn ich eine Spinne im Fernsehen sehe. Weberknechte gehen noch, da fang ich erst ab ca. 40cm Nähe an zu schreien, bei so dicken fetten Spinnen je nach Größe auch schon, wenn sie anderthalb Meter neben mir an der Wand hoch oder runter krabbeln. Ich fange an zu schreien, springe auf, geh ausm Raum und entweder schaff ich's noch, die Spinne selbst aufzusaugen, oder mein Vater muss die entfernen. Ein Trauma hatte ich vor nem Jahr im Sommer, als wir draußen im Biergarten saßen, ich auf einmal an meinem Arm was gemerkt hab und gesehn hab, dass da grad ne Spinne so fröhlich hochkrabbelt. Ich bin schreiend aufgesprungen, hab mein Glas dabei fallen lassen, hab die Spinne weggerieben, bin auf die Toilette gerannt, hab mir ungefähr 10 Minuten lang mit Wasser und Seife den Arm gerieben... Abgesehen vom Hyperventilieren und dem Heulkrampf, wohlgemerkt.

Vor vielen anderen Insekten hab ich auch Angst, Wespen, Bienen, Hornissen, Libellen etc... Das hält sich aber in Grenzen.

Ekel hab ich, abgesehen von Spinnen und einigen anderen Insekten, vor Maden, Zecken (ich hab ne Katze und nen Hund, wenn ich im Frühjahr verraffe, Frontline draufzumachen, und die dann so richtig fett werden.. Igitt)...
Ich ekele mich, wenn jemand keine Tischmanieren an den Tag legt, schmatzt, sabbert, etc, vor Leuten, die auf den Boden spucken, wobei ich mich jedes Mal frage, ob die Schluckstörungen haben...

Und ich ekele mich vor toten Tauben auf Dächern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (21. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Angst?
> Ich hab ne Spinnenphobie. Keine Angst, sondern eine Phobie. Ich schalte schon mit einem angeekelten Blick weg, wenn ich eine Spinne im Fernsehen sehe. Weberknechte gehen noch, da fang ich erst ab ca. 40cm Nähe an zu schreien, bei so dicken fetten Spinnen je nach Größe auch schon, wenn sie anderthalb Meter neben mir an der Wand hoch oder runter krabbeln. Ich fange an zu schreien, springe auf, geh ausm Raum und entweder schaff ich's noch, die Spinne selbst aufzusaugen, oder mein Vater muss die entfernen. Ein Trauma hatte ich vor nem Jahr im Sommer, als wir draußen im Biergarten saßen, ich auf einmal an meinem Arm was gemerkt hab und gesehn hab, dass da grad ne Spinne so fröhlich hochkrabbelt. Ich bin schreiend aufgesprungen, hab mein Glas dabei fallen lassen, hab die Spinne weggerieben, bin auf die Toilette gerannt, hab mir ungefähr 10 Minuten lang mit Wasser und Seife den Arm gerieben... Abgesehen vom Hyperventilieren und dem Heulkrampf, wohlgemerkt.
> 
> Vor vielen anderen Insekten hab ich auch Angst, Wespen, Bienen, Hornissen, Libellen etc... Das hält sich aber in Grenzen.
> ...



Kenn ich bei mir isses genauso...leider. Wenn ich ne Spinne seh, sobald sie etwas Größer is bekomm ich Panik, und muss so schnell wie möglich ausser Reichweite. Sonst mit dem Rest stimm ich dir auch zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei bei den Tischmanieren schau ich bei anderen nicht direkt hin. Im Restaurant isses natürlich was anderes, da sollten die vorhanden sein.


----------



## Seph018 (21. Juli 2010)

Ekel habe ich an sich recht selten, da ich selbst ziemlich eklige Dinge tue haha. Das einzige was mir einfällt sind tatsächlich Spinnen. Als Junge war es immer peinlich als einziger aufzuspringen und zu schreien wenn jemand meinte, schau mal da oben die Spinne. Selbst den Mädchen machte das nichts ... Erst das Wochenende bin ich panisch vor der Freundin meines Bruders weggerannt, weil sie mir einen Opa Langbein vor die Nase hielt. Naja, dann mag ich noch diese "Gore-Szenen" in Filmen, noch schlimmer in echt überhaupt nicht. Hostel 1, die Sache mit dem Auge war für mich der absolute Horror, so ein Scheiß aber auch. Obwohl ich die Saw-Teile dagegen nicht so schlimm fand. Komisch.

Angst habe ich wiederrum vor einem plötzlichen Herztod, so arschfaul wie ich bin, wie ich fresse usw. Und davor, dass in mir Krebs wuchert oder etwas ähnliches. Muss auch nicht sein. Desweiteren habe ich Angst vor dem Tod bzw dem was danach kommt. Das erste mal als ich ernsthaft darüber nachdachte, zog sich alles zusammen und mir wurde eiskalt.(PS: Ich denke es folgt ein riesiges Nichts, mein Bewusstsein wird weg sein und dieser Gedanke ist unerträglich. Als würde die Zeit für mich für immer stehenbleiben, als hätte ich nie existiert... *brrr*) Seitdem versuche ich nicht so daran zu denken. Desweiteren.. beim baden einen Riesenkrampf zu kriegen und zu ertrinken.. aber das eher weniger, bin ja eh meist am Ufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor einem erneuten Krieg habe ich angst und .. ja vor der Zukunft auch, speziell meine eigene. Ich hoffe das reicht vorerst, man bin ich ein Weichei.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Urg, das mit dem "als einzigster Junger Angst vor Spinnen zu haben" kenn ich auch...sogar mein vater regt sich darüber auf, obwohl ich dachte, das er mehr Verständnis in diesem Punkt zeigen würde....naja, dafür zeigt er in den anderen Punkten mehr als genug verständnis...tatsächlich bin ich überrascht, dass er nicht abgehauen ist und irgendwo auf einer Insel ein neues Leben angefangen hat o.O Bei unserem Verhalten (das von mir und meiner Schwester) würde ich das von jeder Person erwarten o.O


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Urg, das mit dem "als einzigster Junger Angst vor Spinnen zu haben" kenn ich auch...sogar mein vater regt sich darüber auf, obwohl ich dachte, das er mehr Verständnis in diesem Punkt zeigen würde....naja, dafür zeigt er in den anderen Punkten mehr als genug verständnis...tatsächlich bin ich überrascht, dass er nicht abgehauen ist und irgendwo auf einer Insel ein neues Leben angefangen hat o.O Bei unserem Verhalten (das von mir und meiner Schwester) würde ich das von jeder Person erwarten o.O



Soviel ich weiss, hat auch ZAM Angst vor spinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich ekle mich vor Käse. Ich könnt jedesmal in Ohnmacht fallen wenn ich Käse rieche...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe vor den Ängsten anderer Leute Angst...

Ihr macht mich grad alle für extra fertig.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (22. Juli 2010)

Meine Frau hat auch eine Spinnenphobie ...
Es ist schon etwas länger her, da is ihr in der Nacht ne Spinne über den Arm gekrochen und als sie des gemerkt hat. ..... Gabs en lauten Schrei sie ist aufgesprungen und wollt die Spinne mit der anderen Hand vom Arm fegen .. dabei hat sie sie voll zerfetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war die Frau aber am hyperventilieren ... dat sag ich euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab mich damals nur über den lauten Schrei meiner Frau erschrocken ... und hab sie danach erstmal gefragt ob sie nopch alle Tassen beisammen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dat wär ja fast en Herzinfarkt gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ne Heidenangst davor das meiner Frau & meinem Sohn was passiert (egal was)
ansonsten ekel ich mich vor Möhren-Durcheinander(Kartoffelpürree mit Möhren gemischt), Rote Bete und Sülze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des war es glaub ich


----------



## Smeal (22. Juli 2010)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Haie, oder eigentlich allgemein dunkle tiefe Gewässer. Meine Horrorvison wäre es nachts auf offener See zu schwimmen und zu sehen wie aus der Tiefe ein Maul auf mich zukommt. Ich glaube da würde ich an einem Herzinfarkt sterben.



Geht mir genauso, selbst in einem Badesee mit "braunem" Wasser bekomme ich ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich drann denke was da alles drinn schwimmen kann.
Eigentlich finde ich die Tiefsee und die Bewohner unglaublich interessant, aber dein beschriebenes Horrorszenario will ich nicht erleben. *schauder*

MFG


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, selbst in einem Badesee mit "braunem" Wasser bekomme ich ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich drann denke was da alles drinn schwimmen kann.
> Eigentlich finde ich die Tiefsee und die Bewohner unglaublich interessant, aber dein beschriebenes Horrorszenario will ich nicht erleben. *schauder*
> 
> MFG



ok dem schließ ich mich an!

Eigendlich bin ich ja ne rießen Wasserratte und bin früher wahnsinnig gern mit Brille und Schnorchel am strand entlang aber immer wenn ich den Boden nicht mehr sehn kann krieg ich gelinde gesagt panik :/


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich die Tiefsee und die Bewohner unglaublich interessant, aber dein beschriebenes Horrorszenario will ich nicht erleben. *schauder*


Erinnert mich an meine letzten Ferien in Mexiko. Da war die Frage, ob wir die "Jungle-Tour" mit oder ohne Haie buchen wollen. Da ich vor Haien doch nen gewissen Respekt habe, haben wir dann ohne Haie gebucht. Also fuhren wir mit nem Schnellboot raus aufs Meer, ankerten dort an ner Boje, zogen uns Schnorchelzeug über und gingen 1-2 Stunden schnorcheln. Irgendwann zeigte unser Gruppenleiter nach unten rechts und als ich da hin schaute musste ich feststellen, dass da ein gigantischer, ca 2-3 Meter langer Fisch auf dem Boden lag und uns beobachtete. Plötzlich machte es *klick* und ich realisierte, dass das ein Hai ist o_O Naja, äusserlich blieb ich ruhig, aber innerlich war da dann doch ne gewisse Panik... Das war echt ein Erlebnis.
Im Nachhinein hab ich aber rausgefunden, dass es sich bei dieser Art Hai um solche Haie handelt, die nur kleine Krustentierchen von den Pflanzen essen und auf keinen Fall Menschenfleisch. Hätt man mir aber ruhig im Voraus sagen können ^^ 

Das Schlimmste für mich persönlich sind getrennte Pulsadern. In nem Film können Köpfe rollen, Beine überfahren werden, das Blut kann spritzen, alles Mögliche und Unmögliche an Splatter kann da geschehen und das kratzt mich alles nicht. Aber wenn sich jemand die Pulsadern aufschneidet, da wird mir echt schlecht o_o -.- O_O


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok dem schließ ich mich an!
> 
> Eigendlich bin ich ja ne rießen Wasserratte und bin früher wahnsinnig gern mit Brille und Schnorchel am strand entlang aber immer wenn ich den Boden nicht mehr sehn kann krieg ich gelinde gesagt panik :/



Vorallem wenn man im Mittelmeer taucht man sieht nen riesigen Schatten im tiefen Wasser und ein Scherzbold schreit! "Eine Skylla ich habe eine Skylla gesehen!"

Für alle die nicht wissen was ne Skylla ist, die Skylla ist ein Meeresungeheuer das wie eine Hydra funktioniert Also: Kopf abgehackt kommt ein neuer dazu und immer weiter.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste für mich persönlich sind getrennte Pulsadern. In nem Film können Köpfe rollen, Beine überfahren werden, das Blut kann spritzen, alles Mögliche und Unmögliche an Splatter kann da geschehen und das kratzt mich alles nicht. Aber wenn sich jemand die Pulsadern aufschneidet, da wird mir echt schlecht o_o -.- O_O



ich weiß ja nicht wo du lebst aber bei uns in bayern ist es nicht üblich sich die pulsadern aufzuschneiden 

was ein echter bayer ist säuft sich tot .... :/


----------



## White_Sky (22. Juli 2010)

Spinnen


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Vor einem erneuten Krieg habe ich angst und .. ja vor der Zukunft auch, speziell meine eigene. Ich hoffe das reicht vorerst, man bin ich ein Weichei.




nein,nur ehrlicher als die meisten anderen...

ich hab auch immer Panik bei Spinnen.erst der Schock wenn man sie einfach nur irgendwo sitzen sieht und dann die 2.Stufe wenn die anfangen sich schnell(!) zu bewegen...
auf der anderen Seite find ich Spiderman echt cool
aber ich hab mal den Film Arachnophobia gesehen.udn das damals mit einer Freundin mit der ich frisch zusammen war.da wollte man ja nicht so den Schisser vorgeben udn cool die Hand der Freundin gehalten,bei den gruseligen Spinnenszenen.ich hab nur meist ganz doll zugedrückt und fast eher als sie weggeschaut,bis sie es dann mal mitbekommen hat wie ich so gespannt wie ne Feder neben ihr gesessen habe.da mussten wir dann beide lachen und haben uns den Film bis zum Ende angeschaut und bei jeder Spinnenszene gequieckt udn gelacht weil jeweils der andere auch Angst hatte.ist auch ne Art mit der Angst umzugehen...


----------



## Jester (22. Juli 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, selbst in einem Badesee mit "braunem" Wasser bekomme ich ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich drann denke was da alles drinn schwimmen kann.
> Eigentlich finde ich die Tiefsee und die Bewohner unglaublich interessant, aber dein beschriebenes Horrorszenario will ich nicht erleben. *schauder*
> 
> MFG



Kenn ich!
Wenn ich hier gemütlich bei uns übern Schlachtensee schwimme fällt mir immer in der Mitte des Sees ein wie dunkel es da unten ist und was da so alles rumschwimmen könnte! Ein Freund  drückte das mal so aus: "Die Angst, von untenvon einem Wels abgelutscht zu werden." 

Dazu muss man allerdings sagen, dass ich an sich Taucher bin und auch schon im Schlachtensee getaucht bin, also an sich ziemlich genau weiß wie es da unten aussieht... :S


----------



## schneemaus (22. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste für mich persönlich sind getrennte Pulsadern. In nem Film können Köpfe rollen, Beine überfahren werden, das Blut kann spritzen, alles Mögliche und Unmögliche an Splatter kann da geschehen und das kratzt mich alles nicht. Aber wenn sich jemand die Pulsadern aufschneidet, da wird mir echt schlecht o_o -.- O_O



Ordentlich aufgeschnittene Pulsadern, die find ich auch eklig. Aber wenn ich bei so manchem 14-16-jährigen Mädchen im Zimmer stehe, die sich die Pulsadern quer aufgeschnitten hat, heult wie ein Schlosshund, weil die erste große Liebe Schluss gemacht hat... Ich seufze immer nur. Denn wer sich ernsthaft mit Suizidmöglichkeiten beschäftigt, der findet Mittel und Wege, dass es AUF JEDEN FALL klappt. Auch schon erlebt. Allein ich könnte ungefähr 10 Möglichkeiten aufzählen, mit denen man auf jeden Fall Hops geht. Und da sind die Pulsadern auch längs nicht dabei. Tut ja viel zu sehr weh XD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

tja wie damals als sich take that getrennt haben da sagte irgend son fernsehmoderator "Mädels ihr müsst euch die pulsadern LÄNGS aufschneiden nicht Quer sonst funktionierts nicht"

herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (22. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tja wie damals als sich take that getrennt haben da sagte irgend son fernsehmoderator "Mädels ihr müsst euch die pulsadern LÄNGS aufschneiden nicht Quer sonst funktionierts nicht"
> 
> herrlich
> 
> ...



1) Nicht Lustig. Da einige auf diesen "Rat" hören könnten.
2) Aber dennoch Humorvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> [...]wenn die anfangen sich schnell(!) zu bewegen...[...]



Urg, das ist WIRKLICH schlimm. Da krieg ich WIRKLICH Panik. Allein wie die Spinnen die Beine bewegen ist schon schlimm genug, aber dann noch schnell? 

Schlimm wird es auch, wenn sie über mir an der Decke hängen...ich hab dann immer Angst, das sie mir so Ninja-Artig auf den Kopf springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (22. Juli 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Schlimm wird es auch, wenn sie über mir an der Decke hängen...ich hab dann immer Angst, das sie mir so Ninja-Artig auf den Kopf springen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Entschuldige, aber bei der Vorstellung musste ich wirklich lachen. Ninja-Spinnen haben schonwieder irgendwas cooles. Was ich besonders an Spinnen hasse wenn sie so lange, glatte, glitschige Beine haben. Das ist bei uns zum Glück echt selten, aber was man manchmal in Dokus sieht..... irgs.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Juli 2010)

Die süßeste Spinne der Welt, total niedlich. :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (23. Juli 2010)

Wo ihr gerade bei Spinnen seid... 

Wir hatten früher mal eine Terasse die etwas erhöht war - ca. 1,5m über dem Boden, daneben einen circa 2m breiten Bachlauf und dann kam unsere Auffahrt (14% Steigung da Hanglage) zur Garage. Ok, schwer bildlich vorzustellen - sagen wir so, man musste schon verdammt weit springen um von der Terasse auf den Weg zu kommen.

Eines Tages wollten wir grillen und ich hob den Deckel des Grills an... zog dabei aber eine Riesenspinne (wohl nur 2cm, kam mir aber vor wie ein Elefant) mit hoch die durch einen Windzug in meine Richtung geweht wurde. 

Ich also den Deckel weggeschmissen und bin einfach losgesprungen, Hauptsache weg von diesem Ungetüm. Aus dem Stand von der Terasse in Richtung Weg gesprungen und habe mir bei der Landung einen Trümmerbruch zugezogen.

Ich HASSE Spinnen!


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (24. Juli 2010)

Angst hab ich eigentlich so richtig nur vor einer Sache und das ist eine weitere OP.

Was ich überhaupt nicht mag sind jegliche Gewässer, deren Grund ich nicht sehen kann
(allerdings nur, wenn ich selber im Wasser bin, sonst stört es mich nicht) und so ein riesiger Baukran.
Man kann mir noch so oft sagen, dass diese Dinger stabil sein sollen ... ich glaub das nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die süßeste Spinne der Welt, total niedlich. :3



Selbst die finde ich einfach nur ekelhaft. Ein Kollege hat mich mal gefragt, was ich bei einer laufenden Reanimation machen würde, wenn ich was aus dem Koffer bräuchte und auf dem Koffer eine Spinne sitzen würde. Ich hab ihm einfach nur geantwortet: "Auf die Spinne zeigen, mich rumdrehen, die Herzdruckmassage oder die Beatmung übernehmen und meinen Kollegen an den Koffer lassen." Ich glaube, das sagt einfach alles.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, wenn das Leben eines Menschen auf dem Spiel stehen würde, würdest selbst du über die Spinne hinwegsehen und sie einfach zertreten/wegstoßen.
Durch das ganze Adrenalin im Körper hat man einfach weniger Angst.


----------



## madmurdock (25. Juli 2010)

Mein "*Zimmer 101"* wäre gefüllt mit Wespen. Wurde mal als kleines Kind von sehr vielen gestochen als ich in ein Wespennest getreten bin (Draussen beim Spielen). Ich gerate zwar nicht in Panik, wenn eine Wespe sich am Tisch aufhaelt, aber sobald sie direkt auf meine Kleidung bzw die Gabel (beim Grillen) fliegt, muss ich meist nach ein paar Sekunden aufstehen und erst mal Abstand gewinnen.

Ansonsten Unbehagen bei Gewitter, wenn ich im Freien bin, aber ich denke freudestrahlend wird da keiner bei rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. In der Wohnung ists mir dann relativ egal.
Eine leichte Höhenangst habe ich auch, aber diese haelt sich in Grenzen. Ich vermeide es dann halt mich weit ueber ein Fenster etc rauszulehnen.


----------



## Kehrin (25. Juli 2010)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ich ekle mich vor McDonalds Essen... Die Hamburger sehen da sehen so kaputt aus, und als ob die in nem Klo zubereitet worden wären.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



This...

und

_*Spinnen *_


----------



## Soladra (25. Juli 2010)

Ich find Spinnen putzig. Auch Mäuse und Ratten. Ich hatte ja selbst Pelzige Mitbewohner, hab sie gefangen und in ein großes selbstgebautes Gehege getan und sie mit allerlei Leckereien gefüttert...bis mama es gesehen hat und ich sie asuwildern musste... manchmal seh ich doch meine lieblingsmaus, die mit dem weißen Fleck auf der Schnauze, auf der TErrasse warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (25. Juli 2010)

Vor Emos hab ich Angst. Und vor Punk´s Heavy Metal Typen Ekel ich mich.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Vor Emos hab ich Angst. Und vor Punk´s Heavy Metal Typen Ekel ich mich.



Da würden mich dochmal die Gründe interessieren. :O


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Angst vor Schlangen ^^.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da würden mich dochmal die Gründe interessieren. :O



Ich würde sagen es war nur eine schlechte Provokation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hab schon schlechtere gesehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hab angst vor Gunther and the Sunshine Girls


----------



## Imbads (25. Juli 2010)

Ironie-on\ Vor Rosa Plüschteddys mit roten Augen habe ich Angst... /Ironie-off

OnTopic: Ekel, hmm... vor Menschen die Schnecken essen oder Hund (Ja, diese Chinesen und Frazosen!)... Und Angst habe ich vor dem Tod und vor meiner Mutter.

Die würd sogar die Dini beim Paddeln in den Schatten stellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da würden mich dochmal die Gründe interessieren. :O




Nunja, ich könnte das so unterschreiben, nur das es eher Ekel ist


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Imbads schrieb:


> OnTopic: Ekel, hmm... vor Menschen die Schnecken essen



Einfach mal über den Tellerrand schauen und sie mal probieren. 
(Weinbergschnecken z.B. - nicht die aus deinem Garten)
Dann wirst du merken, das die Konsistenz nicht so schlimm ist, wie du es dir vorstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LiangZhou schrieb:


> Nunja, ich könnte das so unterschreiben, nur das es eher Ekel ist



Bei Punks unterschreibe ich mit *g*


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

Wahre Angst hat Mann vor den Gilmore Girls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schlimmer als jeder Horror-Film!


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Ich find die Mutter aber total süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal ekel vor mir selbst (s.o.) *g*


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich find die Mutter aber total süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es geht ja nicht ums Aussehen, ich find die nämlich auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern es geht um die Serie an und für sich.


----------



## Potpotom (26. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht ums Aussehen, ich find die nämlich auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe gefühlte 48 Staffeln Gilmore Girls überlebt... kriege ich einen Orden dafür? Ist aber noch n Zacken besser als Desperite Housewifes.

Was tut man nicht alles des Haussegens willen. *g


----------



## Erzsebeth (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine fiese Agoraphobie. Fahrstühle und volle Konzerthallen gehen gar nicht. Das volle Programm, Herzrasen, Schweißausbruch, Panik, Hyperventilieren... Lieber laufe ich zu Fuß in den 15 Stock als mit dem Fahrstuhl zu fahren. Dann hab ich eine leichte Höhenangst, aber daran arbeite ich noch. In den Freefall-Tower mit 70 m Höhe hab ich mich mit Überwindung und gutem Zureden gerade mal so reingetraut. Aber alles was höher ist, muss ich nicht haben. Ist auch nicht wirklich Angst, nur ein ganz, ganz ungutes Gefühl was ich dann hab. Und bedingt durch den Konsum von zu vielen, zu schlechten Horrorfilme, gehe ich in keinem See baden, wo ich nicht bis auf den Grund sehen kann. Also quasi in gar keine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ekeln tu ich mich vor dreckigem Geschirr, Nacktschnecken, dem Geruch von kalter Zigarettenasche und wenn jemand anderes meinen PS2 Kontroller benutzt. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich finds einfach nur widerlich...


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Eine Angst vor Fahrstühlen kann sogar echt nützlich sein..man macht öfters was für die Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich empfehle 1x Fallschirmspringen, danach ist die Angst weg :>



Davatar schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht ums Aussehen, ich find die nämlich auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab da immer den Ton aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (26. Juli 2010)

Echt eklig finde ich diese kuriosen Ei-Spezialitäten in China, Laos und Thailand...

- verfaultes Ei
- Hühnerembrio in der Eischale und Suppe
- eingelegte Eier


bäää, pfui Teufel.... da kommt bei mir echter Brechreiz zum Vorschein.

Schlimm sind auch andere Gammel-Spezialitäten:

- Maden-Käse
- Surströmming (oder einfach alle Gammelfische)


Angst:

Früher hatte ich auch Angst, oder zumindest ein ungutes Gefühl, vor dunklen Gewässern bzw. vor Gewässern, in denen man den Grund nicht sehen kann. Als ich aber mit dem Tauchen begonnen habe, ist das so gut wie weg, da ich es so zu sagen immer wieder live miterlebe, dass da unten einfach nichts ist, dass mir an der Wasseroberfläche schaden könnte (im Normalfall)... Es kommt aber immer wieder mal vor, dass mein Puls beim Abtauchen hoch geht, wenn es unter mir einfach nur ins Schwarze geht ^^


----------



## Ennia (26. Juli 2010)

. doppelpost - sry


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juli 2010)

Die größte angst von uns allen das eines tages die festplatte im arsch ist und man keine sicherungskopie gemacht hat!


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Die größte angst von uns allen das eines tages die festplatte im arsch ist und man keine sicherungskopie gemacht hat!



Nö, dass das buffedforum runtergefahren wird


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

> Die größte angst von uns allen das eines tages die festplatte im arsch ist und man keine sicherungskopie gemacht hat!


 Meine nicht mehr das ist ist mir schon 3mal in 1 1/2 Jahren passiert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cake is a lie (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habe große Angst vor Spinnen...so schirch


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

Ich werd mich vor den Dixis in Wacken ekelt brrr :S


----------



## Seph018 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich war einige Tage zelten und hatte nachts immer richtige Angstattacken. Ich muss zugeben ich war jede Nacht ziemlich betrunken.. aber naja. Ich habe jedenfalls sogut wie überall irgendwelche Gesichter, erhängte Menschen und so weiter gesehen >.< Z.B. hang inmitten unseres Lagers ein Müllbeutel .. und den habe ich so oft mit einem Geistermädchen etc. verwechselt. Andererseits war es auch wirklich lustig, habe auch eine riesige Statue dieser Köpfe von der Osterinsel gesehen .. und einen Mann mit riesiegem Schnauzer etc. Habe sowas sonst nie, aber in den paar Tagen habe ich wirklich gemerkt, dass ich manchmal eine riesige Fantasie habe. Habe mich auch tierisch oft vor irgendwelchen Geräuschen erschreckt... wie ein Freund meinte: Zu viele Horrorfilme und Spiele >.< Er lag wohl richtig.


----------



## Umhra (30. Juli 2010)

Ähm... Angst habe ich vor dem Tod und seiner endgültigkeit, dass Gefühl einfach nicht mehr zu existieren, nichts mehr wahrzunehmen, diese Angst bleibt bestehen und diese Angst kann man mir auch nicht nehmen. Ekeln tue ich mich vor Maden, Schimmel, und anderen unangenehmen Dingen. Mit Insekten, Schlangen und exotischen speisen habe ich kein Problem, Schlangenfleisch schmeckt mir Z.b. Ganz gut wie Hähnschen, nur besser.


----------



## Potpotom (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe Angst davor, irgendwann aufzuwachen und zu denken, irgendetwas verpasst zu haben.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2010)

hab auch ein ungutes Gefuehl, in Wasser zu schwimmen wo ich nicht durchsehe... geht noch solangs nicht weit vom Strand ist, aber ansonsten krieg ich Panik und schwimme hektisch zurueck.


----------



## Grushdak (31. Juli 2010)

Beklemmend finde ich es seit 2000,
durch den 17 km langen Gotthard-Tunnel zu fahren.

Ich mußte da beruflich öfters durch.
Dann gab es nen Brand (nach Unfall) im Mt.Blanc Tunnel.
Später fuhr vor meinem LkW mal ein Wohnmobil nur mit 30 durch den G-Tunnel und das gleich von Beginn an.
Es stank nur noch nach Abgasen und der Tunnel nahm kein Ende.
Ich hoffte nur, daß mir hinten keiner drauffährt.

Dann ekle ich mich, anderen Leuten Ihre WC-Verstopfung zu bereinigen.

Oder wenn Milch im Kaffee ausflockt - hatte es früher mal nicht gleich gemerkt - und noch getrunken ...
Heute reicht mir schon der Anblick.


gn8


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich werd mich vor den Dixis in Wacken ekelt brrr :S



Letztes Jahr waren sie wirklich sehr sauber..sauberer als die Bezahltoiletten *hust


Ich hab mich gestern Nacht geekelt, als ich aufm Weg ins Bad, auf die Beute (Spitzmaus in dem Fall) von meiner Katze getreten bin.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2010)

Nicht wirklich Angst, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit gleich null ist, dass mich sowas trifft, aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke wird mir schon mulmig bei nem 875 Gramm schweren Hagelkorn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: nbcsports.com


----------



## PKMN (4. August 2010)

Ich habe kaum Angst vor was xD Ausser von... LKWs die zu schnell fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (5. August 2010)

Richtig extremen Ekel habe ich vor Essensresten, die im Spülwasser schwimmen. Ich lasse vorher schon immer ewig lange heisses Wasser über alles drüber laufen, damit nichts großes mehr am Geschirr klebt. Falls dann aber mal ein Stück aufgeweichte Nudel oder sonstiges meine Hand berührt oder ich einen Spülwasser-Essen-Mischgeruch in die Nase bekomme würgt es mich dermaßen, dass ich vorsichtshalber ins Badezimmer renne um nicht ins Waschbecken zu kotzen. Keine Ahnung was da schief läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. August 2010)

Ich hab eine Phobie vor Spinnen und vor Zombies. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel, wovor ich Angst habe.


----------



## Skyler93 (5. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Phobie vor Spinnen und vor Zombies. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel, wovor ich Angst habe.



Angst vor Zombies? die sind doch soo liiieeeeb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*BRAAAAAIIIINNNSSS*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ekel hab ich eig. hauptsächlich nur von Käse ;O
Normales Käse kann ich ja essen, aber wenns dann in die feineren arten oder wie man auch immer dazu sagt geht, (schimmelkäse oder so) krieg ichs kotzen ;D
esse nur die sandwich käse ;P

Angst hab ich nur Höhenangst, aber das weiß keiner weil ichs nicht besonders herzeig ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. August 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Angst vor Zombies? die sind doch soo liiieeeeb
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Phobien sind leider nicht besonders logisch oder vernünftig und hängen idR. mit traumatischen Ereignissen zusammen. In meinem Fall muss das an einem Horrorfilm liegen, den mir meine Eltern in einem Anflug von Blödheit vorgeführt haben, als ich fünf Jahre alt war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lasse bis heute den Duschvorhang einen Spalt auf.


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Phobien sind leider nicht besonders logisch oder vernünftig und hängen idR. mit traumatischen Ereignissen zusammen.


Bis hierhin dacht ich, Du seist mal nem echten Zombie begegnet ^^ oder...naja zumindest ner Leiche oder sowas.


----------



## Soramac (5. August 2010)

Vor langen engen Tunneln habe ich auch tierisch Angst. Man brauch nur mal das Fenster runtermachen und sich den Laerm anhoeren. Schrecklich.

Am schlimmsten wenn man einen grossen Lkw auf der anderen Spur entgegen gefahren sieht. Man sieht nur die Lichter.. , bin immer froh, wenn man das Tageslicht erblickt am Ende des Tunnels. Ebenso lange Bruecken, da kann ich nicht lange drauf fahren.


----------



## Manowar (5. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Vor langen engen Tunneln habe ich auch tierisch Angst. Man brauch nur mal das Fenster runtermachen und sich den Laerm anhoeren. Schrecklich.



Dann musst du dir ein anderes Auto oder nen anderen Auspuff unters Auto bauen, dann wird der Tunnel dein bester Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ekel: Vergammelte Milch oder Eier, wenn ich es zu spät merke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> bin immer froh, wenn man das Tageslicht erblickt am Ende des Tunnels.



NEIN GEH NICHT AUF DAS LICHT ZU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (13. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab auch ein ungutes Gefuehl, in Wasser zu schwimmen wo ich nicht durchsehe... geht noch solangs nicht weit vom Strand ist, aber ansonsten krieg ich Panik und schwimme hektisch zurueck.



Ich hätte in Wasser wo ich nicht durchsehe (z.b. in der Nordsee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sogar angst vor meinem Schatten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

Ekel: Wenn das Abwasserbecken in der Küche Essenreste drin hat O,o
Angst: Mh na ja Angst nicht direkt; Spinnen. Ich kann die nicht mal ansehen^^;.


----------



## The Paladin (15. August 2010)

Tja, ich habe zwar keine Phobie gegen Spinnen, aber am besten ich zeige euch in Bildern was ich meine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt, wenn ich unerwartet eine große Spinne sehe. Krieg ich einen kurzen Schock und dann endet alles meist tödlich für alle Spinnen im Haus. 

Und nun zum Fun ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper117 (15. August 2010)

Ich hab irgendwie ne Phobie gegen Motten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weiß einer wie der lat. Name davon ist)
Keine Ahnung warum aber irgendwie hasse ich die Viecher wie die Pest


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2010)

Viper117 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie ne Phobie gegen Motten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die sind ja auch sehr gefährlich! Wenn Du ihnen genug Zeit gibst (so ca ein Jahr), fressen die Deine Kleider vom Leib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (16. August 2010)

Viper117 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie ne Phobie gegen Motten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meinst du evt. _Tineola bisselliella,_ das wäre dann die Kleidermotte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (16. August 2010)

Viper117 schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwie ne Phobie gegen Motten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst wohl eher Nachtfalter, oder?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. August 2010)

Zahnarzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der sagt mir jedesmal, wenn ich dort bin, meine Weissheitzähne müssen raus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die tuen nicht mal weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also kann es hinterher doch nur schlimmer sein ...


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2010)

Abgetrente Adern. Blut kann fliessen wie es will Gedärme geht so aber Adern. GNARG! Da könnt ich mich übergeben. 

Taschentücher im Lager zu entsorgen die eine GEWISSE FORM haben.
Zigarretenstummeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solo vorsingen. Was ich bald "darf"...


----------



## The Paladin (17. August 2010)

Stimmt Reflox, ich kann offene Adern nicht mal gescheit Ansehen. Und Spritzen in eine Ader, dass hasse ich. Ich habe keine richtige Phobie vor Spritzen da ich mich zusammenreisse, aber trotzdem ist es unangenehm wenn die Nadel die Haut durchdringt und man es spürt dass dein Blut abgesaugt wird.

Vor was ich noch Angst habe: Dead Space noch einmal Durchzuspielen ........ Fuck die Vieher sind gruselig/eklig


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. August 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spinnen *schauder*
> schlimm diese dummen viecher o_O


total /sign gibt nichts schlimmeres


----------



## Abigayle (18. August 2010)

ZECKEN! Was ekeligeres gibt es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (18. August 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> ZECKEN! Was ekeligeres gibt es nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott, Zecken hab ich völlig vergessen wenn ich mir die schon vorstelle... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Stimmt Reflox, ich kann offene Adern nicht mal gescheit Ansehen. Und Spritzen in eine Ader, dass hasse ich. Ich habe keine richtige Phobie vor Spritzen da ich mich zusammenreisse, aber trotzdem ist es unangenehm wenn die Nadel die Haut durchdringt und man es spürt dass dein Blut abgesaugt wird.
> 
> Vor was ich noch Angst habe: Dead Space noch einmal Durchzuspielen ........ Fuck die Vieher sind gruselig/eklig



Dead Space *kalt den rücken runter lauf* Vorallem diese kleinkind viecher *zuckt zusammen*


----------



## The Paladin (18. August 2010)

Hehe, Reflox, das waren keine "Kleinkinder". Es waren Babys.

DAS HIER sind Kleinkinder in Dead Space (2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. August 2010)

Gradew ist eine wirklich fette Grashüpfermutation (denke ca 15 cm lang) durch das gekippte Fenster geflogen...

Das Vieh ist ohne Vorwarnung gekommen und mit einem Mordstempo rumgehüpft...Ich hab Panik bekommen, Fenster zu gemacht, Licht aus, Tür zu und Hilfe geholt...jetzt ist das Vieh tot...

Also ich halte fest: Ich mag keine Riesengrashüpfer mit einem Teil, das wie ein Riesenstachel aussieht und wie wild rumhüpft. :S


----------



## Seph018 (23. August 2010)

..ich war gerade rauchen, vor der bedachten Haustür ... laufe da die ganze Zeit rum, denke mir nix. Dann lehne ich mich kurz an die Wand an und seh son Riesenspinnenvieh da gerade langsam runterpurzeln.. genau da wo ich die ganze Zeit rumgelatscht bin ..... 10s länger und das Vieh hätte auf meinem Kopf getanzt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2010)

ich hab Angst vor Hornissen. Vermutlich weil ich mal einen Biss/Stich (was tun die viecher eigentlich?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) abbekommen hab als ich Klein war und was höllisch weh tat. ^^


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Ich hasse Bienen, Hummeln und Wespen, da ich gegen die Viecher allergisch bin.
Ok, hat aber auch Vorteile, ich bin in der Schule extra auf ne Biene getreten und dürfte dann nach Hause , in der 4Stunde haben wir dann ne Schulaufgabe geschrieben für die ich nicht gelernt habe xD


----------



## Asayur (24. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gradew ist eine wirklich fette Grashüpfermutation (denke ca 15 cm lang) durch das gekippte Fenster geflogen...
> 
> Das Vieh ist ohne Vorwarnung gekommen und mit einem Mordstempo rumgehüpft...Ich hab Panik bekommen, Fenster zu gemacht, Licht aus, Tür zu und Hilfe geholt...jetzt ist das Vieh tot...
> 
> Also ich halte fest: Ich mag keine Riesengrashüpfer mit einem Teil, das wie ein Riesenstachel aussieht und wie wild rumhüpft. :S



Das ist uns am Samstag passiert (es war zwar keine 15 cm lang aber doch so 7/8 cm) wir sitzen nichts ahnend auf der Terrasse und BAM sitzt das Vieh da, man hat mich das Scheissteil erschreckt, ich
hab es dann "Todesmutig" zurück in die Freiheit entlassen (ich töte nur Fliegen, alles andere wird frei gelassen).

Aber die einzige richtige Phobie die ich hab ist die Akrophobie, wobei ich sie zum Teil schon überwunden habe, wenn ich mich ihr bewusst gestellt habe, alleine bei dem Bild im Wiki Link lässt mich schon schaudern
und meine Beine weich werden ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Das ist uns am Samstag passiert (es war zwar keine 15 cm lang aber doch so 7/8 cm) wir sitzen nichts ahnend auf der Terrasse und BAM sitzt das Vieh da, man hat mich das Scheissteil erschreckt, ich
> hab es dann "Todesmutig" zurück in die Freiheit entlassen (ich töte nur Fliegen, alles andere wird frei gelassen).
> 
> Aber die einzige richtige Phobie die ich hab ist die Akrophobie, wobei ich sie zum Teil schon überwunden habe, wenn ich mich ihr bewusst gestellt habe, alleine bei dem Bild im Wiki Link lässt mich schon schaudern
> und meine Beine weich werden ^^


Naja, ich will das die Viehcher auch leben bleiben...aber jeder Rettungsversuch ist gescheitert, weil das Vieh keine Sekunde daran gedacht hat, wieder aus dem ganz geöffnetten Fenster zu gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, dafür hab ich keine Höhenangst. ^^


----------



## Asayur (24. August 2010)

Man kann gut mit einer Höhenangst leben, war sogar schon im Klettergarten und ich fand es genial und werde sicher wiedermal gehen, die Überwindung die es gekostet hat wurde mit dreimal soviel Adrenalin wie bei den anderen belohnt,
ich hatte einen Puls vergleichbar mit einem Kolibri und musste mich zwar nach jeder "Attraktion" kurz ausruhen und hinsetzen, aber es hat so derbe Spass gemacht meine eigenen Grenzen auszuforschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trooperus (25. August 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> ich hab Angst vor Hornissen. Vermutlich weil ich mal einen Biss/Stich (was tun die viecher eigentlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie stechen.

Ich hab richtig Angst vor Schimmel...
liegt wohl an einem früherem Vorfall den ich mit Schimmel hatte:
Nur mal so aus Hunger die letzten 2 Toastscheiben aus der Packung genommen und sie in den Toaster getan.
Beiße dann rein und bemerke das ein riesiger Schimmelpilz an der unterseite klebt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (26. August 2010)

Puh, ich bin nicht gerade ein großer Schisser. Ich mag keine großen Spinnen, aber hau sie auch gernmal tot.

Was mich aber richtig ekelt, ist, wenn man sich übergeben muss oder jemand anderes das tut. Das find ich auch an Haustieren mit empfindlichen Magen so widerlich (der Hund von meinen Eltern kotzt ständig).

Und ich ekel mich total vor Nahrung, die schon länger rumsteht und die vielleicht verdorben sein könnte. Ich glaub, die würd ich nicht mal essen, wenn ich am Verhungern wär.

Ich hasse Kotze einfach.

Hab was vergessen. Ich krieg total schnell Panik in großen Menschenmengen. Ich bin einfach nicht gern unter vielen Menschen und muss sofort da raus, wenn ich irgendwie reingerate.

Aus diesem Grund laufe ich auch immer im Schneckentempo über Jahrmärkte...bloß nicht vor so eine lahme Oma geraten und nicht mehr rauskommen.


Mir ist noch ein Ekel eingefallen:

Ananas! Ich kann das Zeug nichtmal riechen. Wenn jemand eine Ananas öffnet, halt ich mir die Hand vor die Nase und fliehe.
Als ich rausgefunden hab, dass die weißen Gummibärchen Ananasgeschmack haben, hab ich sie nie wieder angerührt.


----------

